# Mitgliedervorstellung



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier könnte man doch mal seine Eigenvorstellung posten. Mit nen paar Daten wenn man möchte. Ich mache dann mal den Anfang.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich bin Jens, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Lübbecke. Mein Revier ist das Wiehengebirge von Nettelstedt bis Holzhausen, allerdings variiert das auch mal darüber hinaus. Fahren tuh ich da hauptsächlich den B und den W Trail  sagt euch vielleicht nichts aber B steht für die Straße B239 und W für den Warturm. Fahren tuh ich meistens Touren von 40km. Darin inbegriffen sind die 8km Anfahrt zum Wald. Momentan bin ich mit meinem Enduro unterwegs. Ein "würziges" Lapierre Spicy 316. Habe hier auch noch ein Focus Fat Boy stehen, welches ich aber kaum nutze, seitdem ich das Neue habe^^
Ich glaube mich kann man als aufgeschlossen bezeichnen, und ich habe auch kein Problem damit, mir bei der Streckengestaltung die Hände dreckig zumachen. Ich suche in den letzten und in den nächsten Wochen ein Gelände, wo man evtl. die Möglichkeit bekommt, ein bisschen etwas Legales auf die Beine zustellen..
Momentan bin ich aber außer Gefecht gesetzt bis Mitte/Ende November. Hab mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggele (9. Oktober 2009)

Yeah! Ein eigenes OWL-Forum 

Ich bin der Mathias, studiere Tonmeister in Detmold, bin gerade noch 24, fahre ein ekliges Versender-Hardtail (Radon ZR Team 6.0, so ist das nunmal als Student...) und mein Revier ist der Teuto zwischen Velmerstot und Bielefeld. Meine Touren sind entweder zwischen 20 und 30km an Feierabenden oder aber 40-50km wenn man etwas mehr Zeit hat. Hauptsächlich gehts bei mir ums gemütliche Touren, aber Trials fahren kann man auch nie genug


----------



## Peter88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag

Bin der Peter 20 Jahre alt und komme aus Minden. 
In den letzten 5 jahren bin ich so ziemlich jeden trail im wiehengebirge runter wie auch hoch gefahren.
Deshalb wird man mich in zukunft des öfteren auch im wesergebirge antreffen. Dort kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus :freu:

Bin Racer, aber neben der Saison auch für touren zu haben.
Im frühjahr und herbst packe wenn ich zeit hab und das wetter nett ist mein rad ins auto und fahre in den Harz. Die Trail dort sind einfach traumhaft... die Nadelwälder, der Geruch, die vielen Rinnsale, und vor allem der felsige Untergrund ich liebe es 

Am bike bin ich nicht zu erkennen. Hab mehrere ... weil irgendwas geht jede woche kaputt 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie Minden? umgezogne? naaaeeiinn ... da denkt man man hat jemanden mit dem man immer in Berg fahren kann (Anfahrt is ja relativ gleich) und dann haut der ab -.-


----------



## FT-HBM (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

super das das endlich geklappt hat mit dem OWL-Forum. Jetzt muss das Ganze nur noch mit Leben gefüllt werden. 
Ach so, ich heiße Frank (35) und fahre im Bereich zwischen dem Velmerstot und Café Bienenschmidt. Meistens bin ich aber für eine Feierabendrunde im Bereich Externsteine und Velmerstot mit meinem Pitch unterwegs.

Zur Identifikation im Wald, hier mal ein Bild:


 

Es werden meist zwischen 20 und 30 Kilometer (War Gestern richtig schön matschig im Wald ). Sonst wird, bei Trockenheit von Oben, mit der Straßenmaschine zur Arbeit gefahren.

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wie Minden? umgezogne? naaaeeiinn ... da denkt man man hat jemanden mit dem man immer in Berg fahren kann (Anfahrt is ja relativ gleich) und dann haut der ab -.-



der weiss halt wo es schön ist.

@peter
willkommen


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

los k star vorstellen .. vorstellen! vorstellen!


----------



## Big Air 1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

dann will ich mich auch mla vorstellen.
Bin der Raoul und komme aus Vlotho, bin 16 Jahre alt und fahre ein sx Trail welches auch artegerecht bergab bewegt wird und ab und an auch mal bergauf.
anzutreffen bin ich meist auf den heimischen trails bei mir im direkten umkreis sowie in Porta bei den Trails am Kaise und in oeynhausen bei der krausen buche. Wer mal Lust hat nen paar Trails zu erkunden und/oder mit zu schaufeln kann sich gerne melden


----------



## clabike (9. Oktober 2009)

hi jungs, nabend


----------



## Klappenkarl (9. Oktober 2009)

Juhu.. hat es ja doch noch geklappt! 

Ich heiße Christof, 34 Jahre jung und komme aus Bad Oeynhausen. Bike fahre ich seit rund 14 Jahren, aber erst im letzten Jahr wieder recht aktiv. 
Mit mir unterwegs ist meine Frau, diese konnte ich vor 6 Monaten endlich vom Spaß am MT-Biken überzeugen! unterwegs sind wir im Weser-und Wiehengebirge, meist entlang des Kammweges, hauptsächlich um Grundlagen bei meiner Kleinen zu legen. Nun möchte mein Schatz aber auch mal gerne den Trail-Flow erleben.  
Jetzt lasst uns das Forum rocken!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt geht ein Rock durch OWL !!!


----------



## Hundebein (9. Oktober 2009)

Saubere  Aktion! 

Stell mich auch butz vor, ich heiße André, bin 23 und komme aus GT, fahre oft mit Arbeitskollegen in der Ecke Bielefeld Richtung Halle und in die andere Richtung nach Bad Oeynhausen, Detmold, Externsteine... Für ne schöne Tour bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## _fresh_lemon_ (9. Oktober 2009)

ein herzerfrischendes : moin moin 
(keine Sorge, ich komme nicht aus dem "hohen Norden" 
 echt sauber, dass das doch noch geklappt hat 
danke admins 

Hi, ich bin André und 17 Jahre jung
bin vor ca. drei Jahren locker mit dem MTB-Fahren angefangen uns seit 1 1/2 Jahren hat sich das ziemlich vermehrt, sodass ich vom biken nicht mehr los lassen kann und auch garnicht erst will 

am bike kann man mich gut erkennen => Stevens Manic
die "Ecke", in der ich fahre, ist das Wiehengebirge (is ja auch naheliegend ^^)
aber für andere "Locations" bin ich auch gerne zu haben 

Gruß, die frische Limone


----------



## Stevie64 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle, ich bin's, der Stevie
bin schon 20 Jahre............. am radeln.
also schon Radveteran, aber immer noch mit Spass. OWL-Fräd - find ich gut. Und im Teuto kenn ich mich auch ganz gut aus. Man lernt aber immer noch neue Trails kennen. Ich fahr aber auch gern mal RR und das am liebsten mit viel HM. Also man sieht sich im Wald
Grüße Stevie


----------



## Sgt.Green (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich bin der Janik, bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Bünde/Dünnerholz.

Mein Hauptrevier ist von der Kahlen Wart aus Richtung Westen bis  
Pr. Oldendorf aber auch Touren in die andere Richtung bis zum Kaiser sind dabei  

In der Woche fahre ich meistens nur meine kleine 12km Runde im Wiehengebirge, da ich zur Zeit nur wenig Zeit habe. 
Am Wochenende drehe ich bei Lust und Laune auch gerne mal ne größere Runde. 

Seit Mitte des Jahres fahre ich ein Stevens Manic in schwarz welches ihr im Album seht. 
Bald werden auch mal vernünftige Bilder gemacht.  

Evtl. fährt man sich ja mal übern Weg 

Mfg
Janik


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Evtl. fährt man sich ja mal übern Weg




AUA  


Ja ich weiß Niveau usw  ... egal ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Sgt Green:  Da bist du ja auf den selben Strecken wie wir unterwegs. Fahren auf Cube, wenn du uns siehst, einfach anquatschen. Fahren mit einem schwarzen Seat Ibiza mit Fahradträger hinten drauf bis zur Wart.


----------



## Sgt.Green (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja euch hab ich schon gesehen  
Zweimal glaub ich, einmal warste auf´m Bike und 
einmal bin ich die Wart Straße runter und ihr seit hochgefahr´n.  
Bisher hatte ich euch im Forum noch nicht gesichtet  
Bis wohin fahrt ihr eure Tour denn immer so?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Fatboy-HF (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Ich bin Torsten,47J und komme aus Herford.Meine Hausrunde geht
durch den Stuckenberg von Bismarckturm zu Bismarckturm.
Am Wochende auch gern mal Wiehen unde seltener Teuto.
Ich fahre mit einem Focus Fatboy Touren mit Trailanteil.

Nachricht an Chistof:

Wenn Du der Christof bist den ich vor einigen Wochen im 
Stuckenberg getroffen habe, dann danke für die Trailtips
an der Hasenkanzel.

Ansonsten allen ein schönes (Bike)wochenende.


----------



## Klappenkarl (10. Oktober 2009)

Meine auch das ich dich gesehen habe Sgt.    @Fatboy: Nein, war leider noch nicht in deinem Revier unterwegs.
Fahren heute Richtung Brandenburg, dort mal etwas um die großen Seen ( Storkow) flaches Land unter die Räder nehmen. Bin bis mittwoch nicht online... also, möchte was sehen hier im Forum wenn ich wieder da bin!


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen, damit mal ein bisschen Bergab-Schwung in die Sache kommt 

Zwei Seelen wohnen in meiner Bikerbrust:

Die erste heißt "moshen". Mann könnte das Ganze als Freeride-Touren betrachten. Bergauf, um zu den Trails zu kommen, bergab um Adrenalin abzupumpen. Meistens bin ich zu dem Zweck im Deister unterwegs, aber auch gern mal im Wiehen, in den Alpen oder in Winterberg oder sonstwo im Bikepark.

Die zweite Seele heißt "racen". Weil ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin, kann ich nicht mehr so schnell, aber dafür lange  Dieses und (wenn alles gut geht) nächstes Jahr wieder 24 Std - Duisburg in der Solo-Klasse. Damit's nicht langweilig wird, nehme ich für sowas gern meinen 18 Jahre alten Singlespeed-Bock. Zur Vorbereitung fahre ich gern auch mal (richtig) lange Touren und die meist sehr schönen Rennen der "Challenge 4 MTB" hier klicken

Also: Wer keinen Bock auf Gehetze hat und sich gern mal bergab- oder kilometermäßig die Kante geben will: Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal

Jetzt ist nach ner langen Saison alledings erst mal n bisschen relaxen angesagt...

Lieben Gruß

Axel


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich hier wohl als erster Bielefelder mich vorstellen.

Komme aus Bielefeld Senne und bin mit meinem Lapierre Spicy meist im Bereich Fernsehturm bis Oerlinghausen unterwegs. Also eher kurze Runden auf denen ich mir aber möglichst "rauhe" Wege suche und dann auch gerne mal am Fernsehturm oder in Oerlinghausen die "Downhillstrecken" runterfahre.

Mit meinem Carbon Hardtail mache ich aber dann die "großen" Runden. In der Regel von Bielefeld-Senne zum Herrmannsdenkmal sowie zu den Extern Steinen, auch Velmers Tod steht ab und zu auf dem Plan.

Jetzt zur dunklen Jahreszeit fahre ich auch öfters, mit entsprechender Beleuchtung, bei Dunkelheit (20h-23/24h) durch den Teuto. 


Falls mal einer mit will, egal ob Tag´s oder Nacht´s, einfach melden.

LG
Matthias


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

Bist du in Duisburg wieder dabei?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Oktober 2009)

exto schrieb:


> Bist du in Duisburg wieder dabei?



Habe gehört, dass die Starterplätze für 4er Teams binnen 40 min vergeben waren. Ich hoffe, dass unser Teamleader in den 40 min mit der Anmeldung dabei war. Habe aber ganz ehrlich meine Bedenken... hab noch nicht mit ihm deswegen gesprochen.

Sollte es nicht geklappt haben, dann bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass ein ambitioniertes Team hier wieder kurz vor dem Rennen nach einem 4. Fahrer sucht. Würd mich dann wohl da einklinken.

LG
Matthias


----------



## exto (11. Oktober 2009)

Jau, das war heftig !

Die Solo-Startplätze waren nach 8(!) Minuten weg Aus den Top Ten in diesem Jahr sind nur noch drei übrig...


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi.
Endlich ein OWL-Forum! Vom Feinsten!
Ich bin Kiwi und komme aus Porta Westfalica. Fahre DH und bin meistens im Wiehengebirge an unserer Dh-Piste unterwegs. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal?!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clabike (12. Oktober 2009)

hi, heisse wolfgang, bin 51 und komme aus löhne
bike viel touren, hauptsächlich ctf (auch rtf) teils quer durch die republik
sonst auch im wiehengebirge zwischen porta und B239
war gestern in niedermehnen, nicht übel für deren erste ctf,
war noch jemand da?
ciao


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich heiße Nico, 28 Jahre, komme aus Bielefeld! Ich hatte bis letztes Jahr noch ein Fully und habe dann zu Trainingszwecken gegen ein Rennrad getauscht! Jetzt habe ich die Kohle für ein neues Fully zusammen! Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich kaufen soll...

In der engeren Auswahl sind ein Genius 30 (2009), das neue Stumpi, so wie ein Lapierre Zesty oder Spicy.

Mal schauen was es wird! Ich bin im Moment noch etwas lädiert nach nem Motorradunfall, so dass die Probefahrten erst in ein paar Wochen möglich sind!

Bis dahin muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden...


----------



## Jimmy (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich komme aus Bad Oeynhausen, bin mitte 20, und mittlerweile eigentlich auf in den meisten Facetten des Mountainbikens vertreten. Nur Dirt steht (noch) nicht auf dem Programm. Lange Zeit bin Downhill-Rennen gefahren, seit zwei Jahren aber vermehrt "nur" noch Freeride mäßig unterwegs. Seit diesem Jahr stehen Enduro- bzw. Trailtouren auf dem Programm, die gerne auch etwas länger sein dürfen. Für kommendes Jahr plane ich ein paar Enduro-Rennen und wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Marathons, wenn dann aber nur dort, wo es auch fahrtechnisch halbwegs interessant ist.  Zum reinen "Forstwegbolzen" muss ich mich im Winter für Grundlage schon sehr zwingen.

Unterwegs bin ich meistens rund um Bergkirchen und Richtung Kaiser, aber zum beispiel auch öfters mal in Herord/ Bad Salzuflen an den Bismarcktürmen.

Ich fände es super, wenn wir uns demnächst mal mit vielen zum Beispiel an einem Sonntag zu ner schönen Tour treffen würden.


----------



## jumper 123 (12. Oktober 2009)

hi bin Jörg 37 Jahre und komme aus Bad Salzuflen fahre fr und dh und auch 
gelegentlich touren mit meinen Enduro maximal 40 km sonst bin ich in Winterberg, 
Willingen oder Haanenklee unterwegs momentan habe ich mir das schlüsselbein gebrochen und muss erst langsam wieder anfangen 

mfg jörg


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

mein freund du  willkommen im Club ..dachte jmd hat für mich meine Vorstellung geschrieben ^^


----------



## jumper 123 (12. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> mein freund du  willkommen im Club ..dachte jmd hat für mich meine Vorstellung geschrieben ^^



hi ja bei mir ist das mit dem schlüsselbein richtieg bösse mit platte drinn und draht wird das zusammen gehlten ich hoffe es ist bei dir nicht ganz so schlimm habe auch schon 5 monate da mit zu tun aber so langsam kann ich mich mal wieder auf´s bike schwingwn 
grußß jörg


----------



## Peter88 (12. Oktober 2009)

clabike schrieb:


> hi, heisse wolfgang, bin 51 und komme aus löhne
> bike viel touren, hauptsächlich ctf (auch rtf) teils quer durch die republik
> sonst auch im wiehengebirge zwischen porta und B239
> war gestern in niedermehnen, nicht übel für deren erste ctf,
> ...



Jep war auch dabei.

Die jungs haben echt alles aus ihren kleinen berg geholt! waren ja echt ein parr saftige uphills dabei


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2009)

seid ihr wenigstens trocken geblieben?

war nen bisschen im wiehengebirge unterwegs und bin ordentlich nass und dreckig geworden.
hat aber spaß gemacht.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> hi ja bei mir ist das mit dem schlüsselbein richtieg bösse mit platte drinn und draht wird das zusammen gehlten ich hoffe es ist bei dir nicht ganz so schlimm habe auch schon 5 monate da mit zu tun aber so langsam kann ich mich mal wieder auf´s bike schwingwn
> grußß jörg



bei mir is nur Draht drinne .. 8 Wochen Pause .. allerdings 1 WOche dazu weil cih vor der Op nen Rucksackverband hatte und es net passte vonner Verschiebung her ... falls interesse guck mal bei mir ins Fotoalbum 
Dir gute Besserung .. 

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jumper 123 (12. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bei mir is nur Draht drinne .. 8 Wochen Pause .. allerdings 1 WOche dazu weil cih vor der Op nen Rucksackverband hatte und es net passte vonner Verschiebung her ... falls interesse guck mal bei mir ins Fotoalbum
> Dir gute Besserung ..
> 
> LG Jens



bei mir ist es die linke seite stört immer beim auto fahren 
wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen bike wenn wir wieder fitt sind 
und ich wünsche die natürlich auch gute besserung 
P.S.Lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben


----------



## hw_univega (13. Oktober 2009)

Tag zusammen, dann will ich mich auch mal hier melden.
Ich heiße Henning, bin 19 Jahre alt und vor allem im Bereich Rödinghausen/Bad Holzhausen/Bad Essen/Lübbecke und am Limberg so wie Nonnenstein unterwegs. Fahre ein weißes Univega und meistens eher längere Strecke mit möglichst vielen AnstiegenAnsonsten gut zu erkennen an einer Caisse d'Epargne-Hose.


----------



## Carolyli (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich stell mich dann auch mal vor:

Ich heiß Caro, bin 15 und vorallem im Teutowald unterwegs (nur am WE wegen Internat). Jetzt fange ich mit Downhill an. Zurzeit besitz ich noch nen Enduro. Nen Steppenwolf Pro XR in schwarz matt.


----------



## Peter88 (13. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> seid ihr wenigstens trocken geblieben?
> 
> war nen bisschen im wiehengebirge unterwegs und bin ordentlich nass und dreckig geworden.
> hat aber spaß gemacht.



Ja sind wir 

war zu beginn recht nebelig aber überraschend mild


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2009)

ja, bis ca. 15uhr war das wetter ja auch noch gut.

bist du jetzt eigentlich umgezogen, oder warum hast du als wohnort minden angegeben?


----------



## Forest-Pitt (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey  hat sich ja richtig viel getan übers Wochenende, super!!!!

Da will ich mich doch auch mal dazugesellen.
Bin der Peter, Baujahr 66, aus Hüllhorst. 2002 bin ich durch meinen Nachbarn und Freund zum biken gekommen. Seitdem haben wir schon viele Touren zusammen durchgezogen. Im Profil - Fotoalbum ist eine kleine Übersicht der Highlights. 
Sonntags fahren wir meist im *Wiehengebirge* lange Touren von Hüllhorst aus zum Kaiser Wilhelm oder Nonnenstein über Limberg wieder zurück. In der Woche bin ich allein unterwegs und suche immer nach neuen Trails, die auch gern technisch anspruchsvoll sind. Soweit es hier im Gebirge überhaupt möglich ist. Seit ich das Allmountain Bike habe, lass ich es auch gern mal fliegen. Bin aber nicht mehr so mutig wie die DH Jungs hier. 
In den 7 Jahren habe ich im Wiehen so einige Strecken unter die Stollen genommen. Auch im Wesergebirge (habe erst bis Rinteln erkundet) sind schöne Trails. Allerdings bin ich immer für Tipps dankbar. 
Wenn ich die BI- und DT-ler hier so lese, sollte ich vllt auch da mal biken. Ist sicher interessant.
Rennen bin ich erst einen Marathon gefahren. Fand ich aber sehr geil und werd bestimmt noch mal den einen oder andren mitfahren.
Würde mich freuen einen von Euch beim biken zu treffen.
Also bis dann,
and a good ride
LG Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (14. Oktober 2009)

hallo, ich heiß Julian komme aus Porta Westfalica,Lerbeck fahre erst seit einem jahr mtb, bin meist im  Wesergebirge unterwegs,vom Fernsehturm bis rinteln etc. ab jetzt allerdings auch nur am wochenende wegen studium. Ab und zu gehts auch mal in bikepark in harz, meistens in den neuen in Braunlage. Fahre ein Graues Bionicon Edison. Falls wer hier paar gute FR strecken kennt, immer raus damit


----------



## ohropax (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

bin Marcus, 31J alt, komme aus Löhne und fahre im Gelände, seit ich Rad fahren kann. Ich bin dabei sowohl für Quickes als auch für längere Touren (Herrmannsweg von Rheine etc) zu haben.

In letzter Zeit versuche ich, meine technischen Fähigkeiten zu verbessern, damit es sich auch lohnt, meine Hardtails um schwereres Gerät zu erweitern.

Nach einem kurzen Intermezzo in Bielefeld wohne ich jetzt in Osnabrück, bin aber des öfteren in der Heimat, um mit meinen Jungs eine Runde im Revier Rödinghausen-KWillem oder Herford-BadSalzuflen zu drehen. Allerdings ist die neue Umgebung hier auch nicht verkehrt, ganz im Gegenteil 

Ein regelmässiger Startpunkt für eine kurze Runde um Wallücke ist übrigens der Sonntag vormittag, -> PN.

@Peter88
Grüsse, wie kommts dass du jetzt in Minden wohnst?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Peter88 (16. Oktober 2009)

kennen wir uns?


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Dann wollen wir doch mal den Altersdurchschnitt ein wenig anheben...
Name steht links, hab 35 Jahre auf dem nicht vorhandenen Buckel und treibe mich mit dem Rad im Teutoburger Wald herum, meist zwischen Oerlinghausen und Kreuzkrug/Externsteine. Fahrbarer Untersatz ist derzeit noch ein blaues Focus, aber ich arbeite an etwas besserem ;-)

Bis bald im Wald...
kris.


----------



## Forest-Pitt (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @ all,

find ich ja gut, dass sich hier schon einige Biker tummeln. Leider bin ich zur Zeit gesundheitlich etwas außer Kraft gesetzt. 
Hoffe das es bald wieder klappt. Würde gern den Herbst im Wald genießen. 
Wünsche allen gute Fahrt und vielleicht kommen hier ja noch mehr hinzu.

Bis bald


----------



## clabike (20. Oktober 2009)

moin owl biker

schön dass doch einige sich hier im wiehen tummeln
habe selbst erst mal pause da man mir letztes wochende in frankfurt das cube vom autodach (abgeschlossen und angeschlossen thule profi) geklaut hat und das poison arsen meiner frau gleich mit, wir wollten im odenwald fahren, burg frankenstein u.a.
jeztzt brauch ich erst mal ein neues

hat einer einen tipp?
ciao wolfgang


----------



## clabike (20. Oktober 2009)

kleine korrektur
war thule pro ride 591
_______________
if life gets boring - bike


----------



## Klappenkarl (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Wolfgang,
erstmal mein Beileid, aber fällt doch unter Versicherungsschutz,oder? Vor dem Fall hab ich auch Angst! Machen kannst da erstmal nicht viel, Anzeige hast ja bestimmt gemacht, sowie dieses deiner Versicherung gemeldet. Jetzt heist es abwarten. Viel Glück!!!


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2009)

So ich jetze auch mal!

Ich heiße Frank, bin die zweite aktive Hälfte der Reesbergbiker und wir fahren meistens auch im Wiehengebirge zwischen Schnathorst und dem Grünen See.

Am Wochenende geht´s ganzjährig auf Touren zwischen 30 und 40km, aber besonders gern auf den einschlägigen Trails (W&B), wo wir auch ab und zu schon mal den Jens beim riden getroffen haben, gelle...

Ich fahre seit 1991 Bergrad (ja ich bin schon ALT) und habe schon so einiges an Höhen (Trails) und Tiefen (Stunts) miterlebt. Nach dem ich mein Votec M6 im Frühjahr 2008 geschrottet habe, bin ich auf einem natürlich auch selbstaufgebauten Liteville 301 unterwegs.

ALOHA
Frank


@JENS - B-Trail = Barre Trail -  klingt nicht so urban


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2009)

Ein eigenes Unterforum. Wie genial ist das denn!!! 

Aber da sieht man erst, wie groß das OWL ist.

Ich komme aus dem Kreis Höxter, genauer gesagt aus dem Dreiländereck NRW/Niedersachsen/Hessen und bin noch 38 Lenze jung.  Erkennen kann man mich an einem GT. Welches?? Ist sehr unterschiedlich, da alle, die links stehen, auch gefahren werden. 

Mein Revier ist der Reinhardswald, der Solling und die Warburger Börde. Normalerweise fahre ich CC bei einer Streckenlänge von 40 - 60 km, je nach Laune

Ab und zu bin ich auch mit meinem Renner unterwegs. Dann mache ich die vielen kleinen Nebenstrecken bis hin zum Köterberg unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Oktober 2009)

Ein infizierter !!!!! 

Willkommen


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dann mal der Reesbergbikers andere Hälfte (siehe poekelz etwas weiter oben)...

Ich fahre -klar- so ziemlich genau das, was Frank auch fährt, nämlich im Wiehengebirge um Lübbecke....

Mein fahrbarer Untersatz ist ein Specialized Stumpjumper, welches ein Specialized Enduro FSR abgelöst hat, welches ein Marin Nail Trail aus 1993 abgelöst hat... seit der Zeit fahre ich auch MTB

Wobei ... - das Marin gibt es noch voll funktionstüchtig ... das Enduro irgendwie nicht mehr 

Falls es einen interessiert : www.reesbergbiker.de


----------



## Ins4n3 (11. November 2009)

Meine Name ist René, 17 Jahre aus Rödinghausen am mehr oder weniger schönen Wiehengebirge. 
Habe sehr früh mit dem Radsport angefangen und bin Rennrad gefahren. Momentan fahre ich ein Marathon bzw. Tour Fully von Centurion (NP Eurofighter), hoffe aber schnellstmöglich in den DH-Sport einzusteigen, da ich schon einige Trails auf Leihbikes bezwungen habe und mich so mit dem Downhill-Virus angesteckt habe.
Mein Revier beschränkt sich auf das Wiehengebirge rund um den Nonnenstein, sowie dem Foßholz.


Auf gutes Posten


----------



## JENSeits (11. November 2009)

Willkommen 

gleich nen DH Rad oder eher nen super Enduro? 

LG Jens


----------



## Ins4n3 (11. November 2009)

Eher ein richtiges DH Bike, damit ich dann auch schnellstmöglich dort in den Rennbetrieb einsteigen kann


----------



## Pb-rider (11. November 2009)

Hey,
mach ichs auch ma.
Vielleicht kennen mich ja schon manche aus dem "legale strecke" thread.
Ich heiße Felix bin 15 Jahre alt wohne in Paderborn und fahre seit ca. einem 3/4 Jahr Freeride. Imm. fahre ich entweder in Paderborn im wilhelmsberg oder im bikepark willingen.
Achja ich fahre ein giant glory 0 von 2009. =)
Lg, Felix


----------



## hw_univega (11. November 2009)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Meine Name ist René, 17 Jahre aus Rödinghausen am mehr oder weniger schönen Wiehengebirge.
> Habe sehr früh mit dem Radsport angefangen und bin Rennrad gefahren. Momentan fahre ich ein Marathon bzw. Tour Fully von Centurion (NP Eurofighter), hoffe aber schnellstmöglich in den DH-Sport einzusteigen, da ich schon einige Trails auf Leihbikes bezwungen habe und mich so mit dem Downhill-Virus angesteckt habe.
> Mein Revier beschränkt sich auf das Wiehengebirge rund um den Nonnenstein, sowie dem Foßholz.
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen! Schön, dass sich noch ein Rödinghauser hier hin verirrt hat.


----------



## poekelz (12. November 2009)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Eher ein richtiges DH Bike, damit ich dann auch schnellstmöglich dort in den Rennbetrieb einsteigen kann



Wo willste denn mit so einem 25kg Bomber fahren - in Rödinghsn mangels Lift doch bestimmt nicht. 
Selbst für Willi ist so ein Monster hoffnungslos overdone, nen leichter Freerider oder Enduro mit 160/180mm Federweg reicht da locker - was anderes fahren die Lokals da auch nicht...vorallem weil von denen eigentlich niemand die Worldcup DH-Strecke fährt (jedenfalls habe ich da bisher nie wirklich Leute fahren sehen).

Auf der Freeridestrecke bin ich mit meinem Liteville 301 jedenfalls noch nicht an die Grenzen des Fahrwerks gekommen...und fahre dafür aber jeden Berg auf eigenen Rädern hoch.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. November 2009)

für die heimischen Wälder und zu Trainingszwecken würde dann das Centurion bleiben. Aber für den Bikepark bzw. DH ist das halt absolut nichts, allein schon wegen der Geometrie und der Carbonschwinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (12. November 2009)

Ich stell mich auch mal eben vor:
ich bin 16 Jahre alt, komme aus Belle (idN von Detmold) und fahre seit circa 2 Jahren MTB. Mein Bike ist ein Scott Scale (bald unter 10kg )
Ich treibe mich am meisten im Eggegebirge und im Teutoburgerwald rum. 
Seit circa 2 Jahren bin ich im Team Schauinsland Bad Meinberg (link in meiner Signatur) und nehme mit dem Team an der Challenge4MTB und anderen CC Rennen und Marathons in NRW teil.


----------



## PowerJoe (20. November 2009)

Moin allerseids,
Ich wollte mich auch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin Johannes, studiere seid neustem in Bielefeld und bin seid ca 5 Jahren Mountainbiker.
Mein aktuelles Bike ist ein Specialized Pitch.
Vom Fahrstil würde ich mich dem Fahrzeug entsprechend als Allmountainbiker einordnen.
Ich fahr einerseids jährlich die lange Etappe des Vulkanbikemarathons falls das jemandem was sagt, andererseids bin ich am liebsten bergab unterwegs.


----------



## Jimmy (22. November 2009)

Hi Powerjoe,
willkommen hier.
Ich studier auch in BI, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf nen Kaffee.
Wenn du Lust, kannst du auch mal auch ein paar nette Trails mitkommen ;-)


----------



## PowerJoe (23. November 2009)

@ Jimmy
 neue Trails und Biker kennen zu lernen ist immer gut.
Für ne Runde Biken bin ich aufjedenfall zu haben.


----------



## dynamaik (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,

dann willich auch mal kurz ´ne Visitenkarte hierlassen.
Ich heiße Maik, komme aus Oeynhausen und bin seit 2,5 Jahren abseits der Straßen unterwegs. Wobei dieses Jahr (jobtechnisch) äußerst spärlich war. Eigentlich bin ich also noch Anfänger... ;-)
Mein bike ist im wesentlichen ein weißes Xplorer von Xtension und wird meistens im Wiehengebirge bewegt. 
Ich bin prinzipiell für jede Art des MTB Sports zu haben (... solange es innerhalb meiner Fähigkeiten liegt...).

Falls es irgendwo regelmäßige "Fahrgemeinschaften" gibt, würde ich mich da gerne einklinken.

Viele Grüße,
Maik


----------



## jumper 123 (3. Dezember 2009)

hi wolte mal fragen op irgend jemand 
von euch bock auf hahnenklee hat bisel dh ballern am 12.oder 13 12. 09 
meldet euch 
gruß jumper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (4. Dezember 2009)

jumper 123 schrieb:


> hi wolte mal fragen op irgend jemand
> von euch bock auf hahnenklee hat bisel dh ballern am 12.oder 13 12. 09
> meldet euch
> gruß jumper




also ich hätte bock 

müsste aber wenn ehr am 12.12....


----------



## jumper 123 (4. Dezember 2009)

ja ist doch super aber ich habe heute erfahren das ich am sa arbeiten soll 
geht auch sontag oder am sa etwas später schreib einfach mir ne pn 
aber hin auf jeden fall 
gruß jumper


----------



## Forest-Pitt (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo noch mal,

wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten und kommt gut ins neue jahr 

Bis dann........


----------



## JENSeits (21. Dezember 2009)

gleichfalls und auch an alle ... auch wenns noch ein bisschen verfrüht ist


----------



## conway (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich bin jan 17 j. alt. Ich komme aus Bünde und fahre im Wiehngebirge oder Umgebung. Ich fahre hauptsächlich an der Karle Wart. Ich fahre seit gut 7 Jahren MTB aber seit einem 1/2 Jahr erst wirklich aktiv. Mein Bike ist ein Conway MS 401.
Fahre im momment allein wer lust auf treffen hat, meldet euch mal!! 

LG Jan


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jan,

dann bist du ja in Maurice und meinem Gebiet unterwegs. Dann denke ich wird man sich mal übern Weg fahren  Vielleicht habe ich dich auch schon einmal an mir vorbei sausen sehen oben aufm Parkplatz 
Wir könnten die Tage ja mal eine Zeit ausmachen zum treffen 


LG Jens


----------



## conway (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jens,
 joa könnte sein . Ja wenn um treffen geht bin ich dabei, da ich noch nicht so gute strecke kenne wäre das für mich nützlich... wäre cool

LG Jan


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann lass uns doch einmal Morgen festhalten, so um 10Uhr aufm Kahle-Wart-Parkplatz?

Die schnelle CC- oder DHrunde solltest du aber nicht erwarten, da ich durchn Schlüsselbeinbruch nicht so im Training bzw. inner Übung bin. Naja is ja auch egal. Ich kann dir ein paar Strecken zeigen, ich denke aber das du den Kammweg kennst ?!

Liebe Grüße,

Jens


----------



## conway (29. Dezember 2009)

Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit, erst wieder im neuen Jahr. Ja cc Strecken wären gut das fahre ich am meinsten, DH strecken weniger dafür hab ich nich das richtige Bike

LG Jan


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

OK, dann ist die Frage, wann wir Beide den passenden Termin finden. Vielleicht finden wir ihn bis zum 11, denn bis dahin habe ich Urlaub. MElde dich einfach, wenn du einen Termin hast, ich denke ich werde trozdem meine Runde morgen ziehen (endlich mal wieder). Wer ist mit von der Partie?

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (30. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Zusammen 
Habe mich hier im Unterforum auch noch gar nicht vorgestellt:

Ich heiße Fabian, bin 20 Jahre alt und fahre mit meinem neuen LTD Race meist im Portaner Bad Oeynhausener Raum, bei Gelegenheit aufgrund meiner Arbeitsstelle dann aber auch mal in Bielefeld im Teuto.

Bei Interesse für eine kleine Tour einfach mailen!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Skytec (1. Januar 2010)

Haii,

ich heiße Lennart, 14 Jahre alt und komme aus Oetinghausen (Herford). Wir (kleine Dirt ,Freeride,Downhill Gemeinde) haben uns ein Waldstück genehmigt indem wir eig alles machen dürfen wurde sozusagen von Besitzer genehmigt.Ich fahr eig alles was mit nem Hardtail so zu nehmen ist.Mein Dirt (Univega XF-912) wurde vor gut 3Wochen geklaut und jetzt hab ich mich um ein neues Dirt gekümmert das wohl in den nächsten Wochen seinen Platz im Keller einnehmen wird.Es wird ein hardtail mit 80-100mm Federweg und 26".Weitere Angaben der zeit Unbekannt.^^
Ich habe vor im Jahre 2010 mal einwenig mehr machen was ein ordentlichen Spot braucht ;D.Ich würd auch Freeride strecken mit fahren bin also Allrounder^^
Imoment steig mein Verlangen nach einem Bike was mich dazu bringt schnell ein Paar leute dazu zu animiren mit anzupacken und vill. unseren Wald einwenig auszubauen...oder ein neues Gelände klar zu machen!


----------



## flat-liner-89 (23. Januar 2010)

@Skytec Beim Waldumbauen wäre ich dabei da kenn ich mich gut mit aus (Komme außerdem aus Löhne!) wo is das denn in oetinghausen?!

grüße Daniel


----------



## Skytec (24. Januar 2010)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> @Skytec Beim Waldumbauen wäre ich dabei da kenn ich mich gut mit aus (Komme außerdem aus Löhne!) wo is das denn in oetinghausen?!
> 
> grüße Daniel


Also coole Sache also der Wald is in Belke Steinbeck (Enger) Alter Holzweg (da liegt der direkt dran)


----------



## chucki_bo (24. Januar 2010)

Ööööhm - Post @0313 h ?? Schlafstörungen ??


----------



## Skytec (24. Januar 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ööööhm - Post @0313 h ?? Schlafstörungen ??


Ne eig. ja nich...bin noch Lan Party und wollte mal gucken was hir so geht ^^ naja mit 14 is das schon naja aber mhm für´s Biken tut man doch alles ...


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

Skytec schrieb:


> für´s Biken tut man doch alles ...




naja fast alles 

nicht haun chucki, aber ich hab schonmal mit momo bis 8uhr morgens an unserem Lampengehäuse geplant


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Februar 2010)

so, dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein; und das als Noch-nicht-OWLer 

Ich heiße Bernhard, Baujahr '75 und ziehe berufsbedingt von Duisburg nach Herford. Mein erstes MTB habe ich mir Anfang Juli '09 gekauft und habe durch einen glücklichen Zufall einen Monat später beim 24-h-Rennen von Duisburg teilgenommen; gleich mal den Heimvorteil ausnutzen . Meine zweite Veranstalltung im letzten Jahr war das Unter-Tage-Rennen in Sondershausen/Thüringen (siehe hierzu auch bike 03/2010); war aber nicht ganz so dramatisch, wie in dem Artikel beschrieben... aber nicht minder anstrengend 

Da ich ja noch am Anfang meiner Bikekarriere stehe habe ich mir erstmal ein Stumpjumper zugelegt, welches aber mal mit leichten Komponenten bestückt werden soll und dann um ein abfahrtstaugliches Bike ergänzt werden soll.

Da ich, wie eingangs geschrieben, neu in OWL bin suche ich natürlich Anschluss an die radelnde Zunft; gerne auch einen Radverein. Der Herr Google hat mir verraten, dass es in HF den Verein "Endspurt Herford" gibt. Kennt den jemand? Oder hat jmd. Alternativen parat?

Wie gesagt... ich freue mich auf neue Kontakte und neue Trails und Touren...


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2010)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Da ich ja noch am Anfang meiner Bikekarriere stehe habe ich mir erstmal ein Stumpjumper zugelegt, welches aber mal mit leichten Komponenten bestÃ¼ckt werden soll und dann um ein abfahrtstaugliches Bike ergÃ¤nzt werden soll.
> 
> Da ich, wie eingangs geschrieben, neu in OWL bin suche ich natÃ¼rlich Anschluss an die radelnde Zunft; gerne auch einen Radverein. Der Herr Google hat mir verraten, dass es in HF den Verein "Endspurt Herford" gibt. Kennt den jemand? Oder hat jmd. Alternativen parat?



Aloha Twenty-1,

hups, Latte hoch gelegt. Erstmal nen SJ Elite.... wenn mich meine Augen nicht tÃ¤uschen legt man dafÃ¼r auch schon mal 2,5 kâ¬ hin oder?? Ist nicht unbedingt das typische "Einsteigerbike", aber ne prima Wahl.

Endspurt gibt es in HF, aber ich glaube, die haben sich ziemlich auf den Strassensport fixiert. Ob die eine MTB Abteilung haben, weeÃ ick allerdings net... 

Von HF aus hast Du aber alle MÃ¶glichkeiten --> Hausberg: Stuckenberg, Bielefeld: Teutoburger Wald und nach Norden eben das schÃ¶ne Wiehengebirge. Fahrbare Strecken findest Du auch auf unserer HP - siehe unten. 

SchÃ¶nes Fleckchen hast Du Dir ausgesucht   

So long 
chucki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2010)

Dann schonmal Herzlich Willkommen in OWL 

ich würde sagen hier wirst du eine nicht so große communitiy wie in Duisburg vorfinden, allerdings geht hier schon was  Meld dich auf jeden Fall mal wenn du in Begriff bist, rüberzukommen. Ich denke hier werden sich viele finden, die dir die Lokalitäten zeigen, ich zum Bleistift 

Was genau suchst du denn für Strecken? Singletrail oder eher nen flotten, flowigen Downhill?

Bzgl. Radverein melden sich heir bestimmt noch Leute, die da mehr in der Materie stecken.


LG Jens



Edit sagt:   Chucky war schneller


----------



## Twenty-1 (12. Februar 2010)

@ chucki: ja... die Größenordnung kommt hin . Ich war zuerst in einem Laden in DU, wo mir ein XC FSR angeboten wurde. Als der Chef dann aber meinte, dass bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70 m das Bike in L durchaus in Ordnung wäre und man nur eine kürzere Sattelstütze reinbauen müsste, war mir das trotz absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit dann doch ein weing suspekt. Und da hab ich mich mal in einem anderen Laden umgeschaut, eine perfekte Beratung samt Probefahrten bekommen und mich dann eben für mein jetziges Bike entschieden. Ok.. ich gebe zu... das Auge radelt ja auch mit  Mir ist da immernoch zu wenig weiß dran 

Was meine Interessen angeht... das ist bei mir auch sehr breitgefächert. Gerne lange Touren, sehr gerne auch schön bergab (was die Fahrtechnik bis jetzt eben hergibt; aber... erstmal runterfahren... dann nachdenken, ob's gefährlich war ), und sogar, da oute ich mich mal, auch gerne mal eine Rennradtour .

Ich bin ab dem 22.02. in HF, muss aber mal schauen, ob ich dort, wo ich bis Ende März untergekommen bin auch mein Rad sicher unterbringen kann. Ansonsten habe ich mit Kind und Kegel die eigentliche Wohnung ab April, sodass spätestens dann das Bike auch in HF ist. Aber ich habe nichts dagegen den ein oder anderen bei einer isotonischen Hefekaltschale kennenzulernen


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2010)

der rc endspurt herford hat definitiv eine mtb-abteilung. klick

bei den veranstaltungen der challenge 4 mtb sieht man regelmäßig fahrer vom rc endspurt.


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> bei den veranstaltungen der challenge 4 mtb ...



... kann man auf jeden Fall schon mal ne Menge Biker aus der Region kennen lernen...

Auch sonst sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Peter88 (12. Februar 2010)

HI Twenty 1
Bei dir in der Region gibt es auch noch den RC Lübbecke 04!

Wir sind zwar noch ein kleiner (z.Z. ca. 15 biker) und vor allem junger verein aber hoch multiviert.
Genau wie du nehmen wir auch an Radrennen teil.
 Challang 4 mtb, Bundesliga XC, Nrw Marathon Tropy, usw.

Schau doch mal zu Training vorbei, die aktuellen Trainingszeiten findest du immer auf unserer hp.

bis denn

Peter


----------



## dumabrain (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich möchte mich hier mal auch vorstellen, 

bin 23, komme aus Bruchmühlen/Melle, ist zwar nicht mehr ganz OWL aber gehört schön zum Wiehengebirge / Teutoburgerwald.
Bin meist zwischen Rödinghausen und Bad Iburg/Osnabrück unterwegs, auch schon mal in Ibbenbüren, möchte aber auch mal das Gebiet Richtung Porta, Minden, Detmold kennen lernen. 
Würde mich freuen, falls man sich dort zum Radln verabreden könnte...

Fahre DH mit meinem ION und Endurotouren mit meinem Cannondale Prophet MX. 
Meist jedoch eher am Wochenende.

In der Woche studiere ich in Dortmund und erkunde dort die Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2010)

Willkommen 

wirst 100%tig in unserer Region Anschluss finden


----------



## AndreT (22. Februar 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal. Bin Andre 26 Jahre jung und fahre nen Red Bull Fully. Fahre eigentlich meist Touren mit Trailanteil. Meine Hausrunde ist der Stuckenberg zwischen den beiden Bismarcktürmen. Am Wochenende auch im Wiehengebirge und Teuto. Und zwischendurch auch mal Sauerland Harz o. Ä. Und dieses Jahr die erste Transalp und auch das eine oder andere Rennen.

@ Twenty-1
Endspurt hat ne MTB-Abteilung. Denke sind aber wirklich mehr auf Straße fixiert. Will da aber auch nix falsches sagen.....

Vlt. sieht man sich ja mal im Wald.....


----------



## Nerve77 (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,  
bin der Nerve und komme aus Paderborn. Bin 32 Jahre alt und bin im Paderborner Umland bzw. Egge und Teuto unterwegs. Habe ein AllMountain und ein LightFreerider im Stall stehen. 

Fahre wenns möglich gerne traillastiger, dafür geht es immer mal wieder nach Freiburg zu Verwandten. 

Bikeparkbesuche habe ich auch hin und wieder wobei ich lieber in reiner Natur fahre. 

Nerve


----------



## JENSeits (22. Februar 2010)

Willkommen ihr Beide =)


----------



## let_it_rock (23. Februar 2010)

wow ihr habt schon 4 seiten gefüllt 
ja ich bin 16 geworden und auch mal hier ins forum gefunden 
ich fahre DH/FR aber versuche mich mal auf ein dirt bike mal sehen was bei rauskommt 
angefangen mit fahren hat es vor 2 jahren aber mehr touren mäßig irgendwanmal hab ich ein paar freerider gesehen und bin mal hinterher
ja seitdem fahre ich auch ein bigbike
zum glück hab ich schon ein anschluss in die szene gefunden soonst hätte ich wohl keine strecke endeckt 

let it rock


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Februar 2010)

@let_it_rock: Ort : Freiburg --> OWL - Forum ... weite Anfahrt ins Freeriderevier OWL ... 

Oder gibts hier ein Freiburg, das ich übersehen habe??


----------



## let_it_rock (23. Februar 2010)

nein aber du hast wohl keine ahnung wo ich immer fahre 
zudem gibt es sowas das nennt sich geschiedene eltern


----------



## yemajah (20. März 2010)

Hallo, ah heute entdeckt, dass es ja ein OWL-Forum gibt! Schön. 
Ich fahre Feierabend- und Wochenendrunden im Wiehen- und Wesergebirge bei Porta (Willi und Fernsehturm). Keine Sprungschanzen, nur XC, Distanz im Moment etwa 20 km. Allerdings bewege ich ausschließlich altes Material, gerne Titan, Stahl, oder ein Fully mit kurzen Federwegen. Das Material wechselt schnell mal, bis auf mein Rocky Mountain Titanium. Im Winter wurde dieses Jahr mehr gebastelt, als gefahren. 
Ich brauche und genieße einfach diese Ausflüge in den Berg: Radfahren, Geschicklichkeit, schnelle Abfahrten und Natur. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Berg, oder wir verabreden uns mal. - CU Peter


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

Willkommen =)

Dann ist dir doch "Michael aus Kirchlengern" bestimmt ein Begriff, oder? Der fährt nen On On Inbred und nen selbstgebautes, sogenanntes "Rosti". Allerdings ist er nicht mehr aktiver MTB'ler


----------



## yemajah (21. März 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Willkommen =)
> 
> Dann ist dir doch "Michael aus Kirchlengern" bestimmt ein Begriff, oder? Der fährt nen On On Inbred und nen selbstgebautes, sogenanntes "Rosti". Allerdings ist er nicht mehr aktiver MTB'ler



Nee, den kenne ich nicht. Ich lerne auch nur Leute über's Forum kennen, die wohnen meist weiter weg. In Bielefeld habe ich letzte Woche einen classic-Fahrer kennen gelernt, der hat mir ein Rad verkauft. LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2010)

achso 
ich denke du wirst hier mehrere Leute treffen die deine Interessen teilen 


LG Jens


----------



## daywalker71 (27. März 2010)

Hi

Oh... Asche auf mein Haupt, den OWL Bereich hab ich erst heute entdeckt... ok, zu Kreuzigung links rum, jeder nur ein Kreuz 

Moins zusammen
Man ruft mich "Inge" (Basiert auf meinem heutigen Nickname "Ingrimmsch") oder im "Team" einfach "Opi" weil der ich ASvD (Alter Sack vom Dienst) bin.

Bin ein "Mischlings-Ostwestfale". Geboren in OWL, aufgewachsen teils in der Steiermark (Österreich). Vom Blut her ein Ösi, von der Art ein OWL'ler

*Ort*: Herford
*Revier*: Herford, Porta, Bielefeld. Manchmal Tirol
*Alter*: 38 (noch)
*Größe*: 1,88m
*Fahre*: Tour bis AllMountain und zeitweise bissel Enduro
*Bike*: GT i-Drive 5 Custom 
(In Ruhephase Specialized FSR "BigHit" Expert, derzeit steht der Frame in der Diele)
*Handicap*: Leider kaputte Wirbelsäule. 1. OP 2004 brachte mich vorübergehend in den Rollstuhl, die 2.OP stand Ende 2009 an, wird aber wegen dem Risiko derzeit nicht gemacht (Knochefragment o.ä. im Rückenmarkskanal)
*Hobbys*: MTB, Filme, Bücher und mein Freundeskreis
*Team/Gruppe*: Team Nightmare (loser Bikerverbund, Herford)
*Stellung im Team*: Chefschraubär, Teamleader (der ist an allem Schuld)
*Lieblingsspruch*: "Fahrt vor, ich will allein hier hinten sterben" (bergauf)
*Bikeshop*: Bernd Blöte (Hiddenhausen)

*Info*: Fange gerade wieder, nach fast 1,5 Jahren Zwangspause, an zu biken. Nun mit dem AM/Enduro Bike, dem GT. 

Mit aktiviert wird die Nightmare Truppe, ein Kreis aktuell 5-7 Bikern, hier aus Herford. Dank Neuzugang kommt gut Leben in die Truppe 

So... genug gelabert...

Noch was zum gucken:

*Ich*: Day aka Inge


 



*Bike*: GT i-Drive 5 (Custom)


 

 



*Für diejenigen unter Euch denen das noch immer nicht reichte*:
Mehr zu mir und dem Nightmare-Rudel: www.mutterbrett.de

Der Ostwestfale ist ja nicht neugierig, sondern stets wissbegierig. Gell.


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2010)

Willkommen Inge 

Wollte dich schon fast per PN informieren^^ Sind die anderen besagten Jungs auch hier im Forum vertreten? Sonst wärs bestimmt toll, wenn Sie den Weg finden würden  
Alles Gute, auch für die Gräten.


LG Jens


----------



## daywalker71 (29. März 2010)

Hi

Ne, die Jungs der Nightmaretruppe turnen hier nicht wirklich rum. Wobei das wenig mit dem Forum zu tun hat, sondern eher damit das sie kaum im Web sind. Zwei Biker mit denen ich mich nun wieder häufiger treffen laufen im Stumpjumper-forum rum. Ab und an auch mal hier.


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du die Beiden dann ja einladen  
Von welchen Altersklassen sprechen wir?  --böööse Frage -- 


LG Jens


----------



## daywalker71 (29. März 2010)

Hi

Werde ich eh machen, wobei Berni derzeit am Umziehen ist und kaum InderNett hat. Kriegen wir schon hin.

Alterklasse... *Räusper*... die Jungs nennen mich "Opi" und ich sie "Zivis". 

Ich bin 38, die Jungs vom Nightmare Trupp so rund um die 30, Volker ist Mitte der zwanziger. Ein recht bunter Mix.


----------



## Octuary (30. März 2010)

Was, OWL? Da bin ich aber auch dabei!!!!

Mahlzeit Schmutzgemeinde!
Ich bin der Florian, 34 Jahre aus B.O.-Rehme. Ich fahre mehr, oder weniger aktiv seit ca. 2 Jahren. Für Strecke und Kondition habe ich mein gutes, altes Scott Scale. Und wenn ich ohne Stützräder los darf, gebrauche ich gerne mein 09er BigHit für FR und in Grundlagen auch DH Exkursionen. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten im Bereich Porta, B.O Umgebung, Vlotho ect.

Ich hoffe, bis bald mal!
octuary


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2010)

Servus 

Nicht meine Ecke, aber vllt trifft man sich ja mal vor Ort  Der Sommer wird geil - endlich alleine Autofahren und dann werd ich öfters in deiner Ecke unterwegs sein.


Grüße

Jens


----------



## daywalker71 (30. März 2010)

Grüße nach Rheme 

Zum Biggi noch mals den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride1993 (1. April 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal 
Ich heiße Jannis und bin 16 Jahre alt/jung. Ich komme aus dem Kreis Paderborn und fahre hauptsächlich Dh/Fr mit meinem Bergamont Big Air. Manchmal fahre ich hier nen bisschen in der Gegend, aber im Sommer gehts dann meistens am Wochenende nach Willingen. Im Bikepark in Rüthen war ich auch schon mal und Winterberg steht dieses Jahr auch auf der Liste.
Naja was soll man sonst noch sagen?
Wäre schön wenn man mal den ein oder anderen beim Fahren trifft und wenn man jemanden finden würde, der einem mal ein paar Trails zeigt und so weiter
Gruß


----------



## No_Limits (5. April 2010)

Moin zusammen)

bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen - deshalb die Kurzvorstellung. Ich heisse Michael, 42 Jahre wohne in Lübbecke und bin meistens im Wiehen zwischen Pr. Oldendorf und Bergkirchen unterwegs.
Bin noch nicht so lange mit dem MTB unterwegs und teste noch fleissig mein Glide an 

Gruß Michael


----------



## daywalker71 (5. April 2010)

Herzlich willkommen und immer rein in die gute Stube


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

Willkommen Leute 


Lübbecke? Mh meine Ecke  Wo genau kommst du her und wie lange fährst du schon? Vllt hat man sich ja schonmal übern haufen gefahren


----------



## No_Limits (6. April 2010)

Tach

mein Bike steht in Blasheim, wohne in Nettelstedt. Bin wie gesagt noch nicht lange mit dem MTB unterwegs - bin vorher viel mit dem Crossrad unterwegs gewesen. 

Gruß und nen sonnigen Tag 

Michael


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2010)

OK, vielleicht kann man sich ja zu ner kleinen gemütlichen Runde verabreden?! Oder einfach nur nen bisl quatschen 
Falls du Trails etc. suchst, kann ich dir welche zeigen ...


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koch.G (12. April 2010)

Moin Moin,
ich bin der Guido ich komme aus dem schönen Kalletal.
Mein Revier geht von Lemgo, Bad Salzuflen (Wüsten und Loose), über Herford  bis Bad Qenhausen.
Ab und zu auch bis Porta rüber.
Bin einige Jahre nicht gefahren. 
Ich baue gerne in meinen Touren singel trails ein.

Mfg Guido


----------



## kris. (12. April 2010)

Na dann Willkommen in der lustigen Runde!

kris.


----------



## discordius (16. April 2010)

Dann will ich mich auch mal hier vorstellen. Heiße Arne, 32 Jahre alt, wohne in Nettelstedt und führe mein Canyon Nerve XC im Wiehen Gassi. Hin und wieder treffe ich ja andere Mountainbiker im Wald, nur weiss ich ja nie, wann ich einen von Euch vor mir habe. 
Wäre mal nett, sich mit anderen über die Trails hier auszutauschen. Meine Touren führen mich im Osten bis zum Wilhelm, im Westen bis irgendwo Richtung Preußisch Oldendorf.


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

Willkommen und nichts leichter als das


----------



## No_Limits (16. April 2010)

Nabend - noch ein Nettelstedter ) - können gern mal zusammen ne Tour machen !

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ribatutta (26. April 2010)

Auch von mir ein Hallo in die Runde und eine kurze Kurzvorstellung von mir:

Ich heiße Elena und komme aus Bielefeld, wohne im schönen Ortsteil Senne und habe ganz frisch erstmit dem MTB fahren angefangen. Habe erst eine Tour durch den Teutoburger Wald gemacht, würde mich aber über weitere Touren sehr freuen! 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, auf mein Nichtskönnen und meine nicht vorhandene Kondition Rücksicht zu nehmen fahre ich gerne mit euch drauf los! Bin mobil, komme auch gerne ins Umland, wenn es meine Zeit zulässt.

In diesem Sinne - Grüzle aus Bielefeld!


----------



## No_Limits (26. April 2010)

dann mal herzlich Willkommen in der Runde


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2010)

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen 

darfst gerne auch nach Lübbecke etc kommen


----------



## Ribatutta (26. April 2010)

Mach ich gerne, sag Bescheid wenn du eine Anfänger-freundliche Tour fährst


----------



## JENSeits (26. April 2010)

immer  ich passe sowas den mitfahrern an und ein profi bin ich auch nicht 

ich muss jetzt sowieso mal sehen das meine kniee ruhe geben damit ich fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2010)

OWL Forum, da bin ich dabei!

Ich bin wohnhaft Löhne Obernbeck, 33 Jahre alt und bin eigentlich bis letztes Jahr Sommer eher so der Wochenend-Werre-Biker gewesen.
Irgendwie zog es mich aber dann immer mehr in Gelände und in die Berge rein.
Also hab ich mir ein Canyon Nerves zugelegt und mach jetzt hier so in der Umgebung die Wälder unsicher.

Ich bin auf der suche nach jemanden der mir mal ein paar schöne Trails hier in der Region zeigt.
In der Gruppe macht Biken immer mehr Spass.


----------



## Ribatutta (6. Mai 2010)

LÖHNE, meine alte Heimat, in der ich aufgewachsen bin! 

Ich bin zwischendurch am Wochenende mit einem Kollegen im Teutoburger Wald von Bielefeld aus unterwegs. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du da gern mitkommen!


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> OWL Forum, da bin ich dabei!
> 
> Also hab ich mir ein Canyon Nerves zugelegt und mach jetzt hier so in der Umgebung die Wälder unsicher.



  Hoffentlich ist das Rad ein Nerve und kein Nerves... sonst hat Canyon Dir ein getuntes Marktkaufrad verhämmert ... 

Sorry , ich sollte meine Spitzfindigkeiten lassen... Canyon ist nämlich ganz weit vorne und auch einer meiner Favs     Bienvenue im Forum...

Löhne - Obernbeck ist schon mal nicht weit von Kirchlengern und dem Wiehen... wo bist Du denn meist so unterwegs? Wir haben auf unserer HP - by the way - auch ne nette Feierabendrunde durch den Schweichelner Berg. Geht an Löhne vorbei (Viadukt)... so um sich am Abend noch auszutoben echt ganz nett...

Stay tuned

chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2010)

Aktuell bin geht´s immer Reesberg, Schweichelner Berg und dann zum Abschluss über den Spatzenberg zurück.

Bin gern offen für was neues


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Mai 2010)

@ chucki_bo

wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus?
Wetter soll ja einigermassen werden, ich würde mir gerne mal eure Hausrunde anschauen, oder habt ihr schon was anderes geplant?

Gruß aus Löhne.


----------



## chucki_bo (10. Mai 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @ chucki_bo
> 
> wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus?
> Wetter soll ja einigermassen werden, ich würde mir gerne mal eure Hausrunde anschauen, oder habt ihr schon was anderes geplant?
> ...



Ja guck,

man muss dann auch mal zeitig im Forum sein, um solche Threads auch VOR ner Tour zu lesen... aber hat ja doch noch hingehauen!! War doch ne prima Tour - fand ich! 

So long


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Mai 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ja guck,
> 
> man muss dann auch mal zeitig im Forum sein, um solche Threads auch VOR ner Tour zu lesen... aber hat ja doch noch hingehauen!! War doch ne prima Tour - fand ich!
> 
> So long



Ja sehe ich auch so.

Bin Sonntag wieder dabei


----------



## Stingray31 (13. Mai 2010)

So, möchte mich dann auch mal in der Region vorstellen:

Mein Name ist Marcus, ich bin 34 und habe letztes Jahr nach einer Pause von über 15 Jahren wieder mit dem biken angefangen, habe mir dann im letzten Urlaub ein gebrauchtes Corratec Xvert Duke mitgebracht und taste mich nun langsam an die Auf- und Abfahrten im heimischen Teuto heran. Bin meistens mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, denn zu zweits machts mehr Spass.

Nun das soll es auch schon gewesen sein, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2010)

Dann mal Wilkommen und immer rein in die gute Stube  auch dein Freund ist herzlich Willkommen 

Teuto ist nicht meine Ecke, schade eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTfresh (16. Mai 2010)

Halo zusammen,

möchte ich dann hier auch mal vorstellen.

Heiße Alex bin 35 Jahre und bin durch mein Kumpel Marcus ( Stingray31) zum Biken gekommen. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr in Österreich ein Sporturlaub gemacht haben, war ich Infiziert. Ich habe mir ein Cube AMS 100 CC geholt, und fahre auch gerne Berg rauf  ,aber viel lieber die Abfahrten.

Na dann allen eine gute Saison


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Willkommen! 

Dir auch eine gute Saison und viel Spaß


----------



## kris. (16. Mai 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen zusammen!
Die Gruppe wächst, das freut doch  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal ein Forums-Grillfest hin wenn es endlich mal etwas wärmer geworden ist. Also treffen, biken, grillen...

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Das hätte dochmal was!


----------



## Wiehenrider (17. Mai 2010)

Moin @ all,

auch ich stell mich mal kurz vor: mein Name ist Pascal, bin 29 Jahre und komme aus Vlotho! Fahre eigentlich schon seit jungen Jahren MTB, aktiv aber erst wieder seit 3-4 Jahren. Allerdings ist meine Kondition im mom irgendwo im Keller, da ich letztes Jahr Beruflich und Privat bedingt sehr wenig gefahren bin! Eigentlich bin ich immer mit Dynamike on tour, der ist aber leider zur Zeit in USA. Somit suche ich mal ne mitfahrgelegenheit. Bin mit einem Scott Scale unterwegs und dass meist am Kaiser und Co.

BG Pascal


----------



## meekee (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich möchte es nicht versäumen mich hier vorzustellen. Ich habe mir hier schon einige wertvolle Tipps was Strecken betrifft geholt und hoffe, demnächst auch mit ein paar Leuten mal auf Tour zu gehen.

Mein Name ist Matthias, ich bin 26 Jahre alt und wohne in Enger/ Herford. Derzeit bin ich noch Student, was sich momentan relativ schlecht auf meine Freizeit auswirkt.

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe keine Wurzeln im Bike-Sport. Ich mache zwar für mein Leben gern Sport (Laufen, Fußball, Volleyball,...) aber das Rad war für mich immer eher Mittel zum Zweck. Mit meinem letzten Crossrad (Cube Overland) habe ich mich dann ab und an mal ins Gelände gewagt und Blut geleckt. Diese Saison wurde dann das Overland verkauft und ich habe mir ein Cuble LTD zugelegt. Sicher nicht das MTB-Profigerät aber meine stümperhaften Fahrversuche hat es noch nicht an die Grenzen gebracht ;-)

Ich erhoffe mir von diesem Forum zum einen, einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch aber hoffentlich auch mal die ein oder andere Tour. Da ich in meinem Freundeskreis keine MTB-Fanatics habe, bin ich halt eher alleine unterwegs. 

Viele Grüße, over and out ;-)

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (23. Mai 2010)

Willkommen in der Gruppe!
Das LTD ist doch ein prima Anfang, es gibt her sicherlich den ein oder anderen der günstiger eingestiegen ist 
Und Anschluss an ein paar erfahrene Biker aus Deiner Gegend findest DU hier sicher auch. Dann brauchst nicht mehr alleine durch den Wald gondeln.

kris.


----------



## 10zama (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen ... bin neu in Gütersloh und finde dieses MB Forum wirklich toll. Leider bin ich bislang noch nicht richtig "in Fahrt gekommen". Nach gut 10 Jahren MB Pause will ich jetzt wieder einsteigen und suche nette Leute, um zusammen zu fahren. Ich selber sitze auf einem Trek Remedy7 und bin neugierig auf den TeutoW. Wohnhaft bin ich in Gütersloh, alt bin ich auch - nämlich M39  ... also bin gespannt was sich hier so tut. CU


----------



## Peter88 (31. Mai 2010)

Willkommen ihr in der kleinen Welt der IBC


----------



## the deaf (31. Mai 2010)

hallo zuammen,
ich bin 31 jahre, wohne in schieder und bike jetzt seit ca. zwei jahren mit wachsender begeisterung. fahre am liebsten touren zwischen 30 und 50 kilometern rund um schieder, blomberg, lügde usw.


----------



## Jannik. (1. Juni 2010)

Hey,
ich bin Jannik, 22, komme aus Bünde und bin ganz neu im MTB-Bereich. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Fahrrad zum günstigen Kurs. Werde erstmal ein "Einsteiger"-Bike kaufen und mich dann in den nächsten Monaten hoffentlich des Öfteren und auch nicht alleine im Wiehengebirge oder evtl. auch mal Teuto aufhalten. Sobald ich mein Fahrrad habe würde ich gern mal mit ein paar Leuten, die schon ne Weile dabei sind und gute Strecken und Technik kennen ein paar Touren machen.
Da ich den gesamten Monat Juni aufgrund meinen Abiturs frei habe fehlt jetzt nur noch das Bike und ich kann von morgens bis abends auf Tour sein ;-)
Gruß
Jannik


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2010)

Hej Jannik!

Willkommen im Forum. Lass Dich beim kauf nicht von großen Namen blenden, da bezahlt man oft auch das Image mit. Auch ein tolles XT-Schaltwerk hilft nicht wenn dafür der Rest von Antrieb und Schaltung aus Komponenten deutlich unterhalb von Deore-Niveau besteht. Lieber eine günstigere Ausstattung die dafür aber aus Komponenten der gleichen Serie besteht. Also ne komplette Deore LX oder SLX. 
Ich persönlich habe immer ein besseres Gefühl bei "kleinen" Händlern mit eigener Werkstatt die sich für eine ordentliche Beratung auch mal ne Stunde Zeit nehmen und nicht zwischendurch immer wieder andere Kunden bedienen oder ans Telefon rennen.
Leider kann ich dir für Bünde keinen empfehlen, aber ich denke der ein oder andere hier hat einen heissen Tipp.

Grüßle, kris.


----------



## conway (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Jannik
Komme auch aus Bünde, und wenn du dir ein neues Bike kaufen willst probier es dann mal bei "Lukas der Fahrrad Doktor", der machte eine gute beratung, ist sympatisch und da bekommst du eig. auch was für´s geld
Ich selbst habe meins auch von ihm

Gruß Jan


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Juni 2010)

@mekee: ich wohne in HF und arbeite bei einem namenhaften tiefnauunternehmen in spenge  ; von daher komme ich recht häufig, wenn nicht sogar täglich durch enger. wenn du abends (so ab 20:00) und/oder an wochenenden zeit und lust hast 'ne runde zu drehen meld dich einfach. da ich aber erst vor kurzem aus dem ruhrgebiet nach HF gezogen bin kenn ich (natürlich) hier noch nichts... aber das ändert sich ja jetzt

gruß 

der natze


----------



## mtb-masters (5. Juni 2010)

Hier ist Heiko, 42 aus Bielefeld. Ursprünglich komme ich aus dem Ruhrgebiet und bin vor 4 Jahren hergezogen. Bin jetzt erst auf die Idee mit dem Forum gekommen. Ich fahr schon seit ich 9 bin Rennrad. Seit sehr langer Zeit auch MTB wobei dies mein Favorit ist. Ich fahr das legendäre Stevens M8 mit Tubeless Reifen (ohne Panne). Ich bin fast jeden Tag unterwegs und würde mich über Begleitung freuen. Ich fahr CC, gerne bergauf. Eigentlich immer Lizenz doch seit längerer Krankheit bin ich auf die Funklasse umgestiegen. Ich poste meine Fahrten in den Terminen. Leider tut sich da nicht allzuviel in meiner Gegend.  

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## FloriLori (10. Juni 2010)

Moin,
ich bin Florian komme gebürtig aus Büren und studiere in Pb. Hin und wieder begegnet man einem MTB-Fahrer aber leider viel zu selten. Wo sind denn die ganzen MTB fahrer aus dem PB Raum. Im Haxtergrund gibt es eigentlich schön schöne Strecken, aber mit der Zeit werden die schon etwas langweilig. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weitere schöne /anspruchsvolle Strecken nennen.
gruß floh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve77 (10. Juni 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin Florian komme gebürtig aus Büren und studiere in Pb. Hin und wieder begegnet man einem MTB-Fahrer aber leider viel zu selten. Wo sind denn die ganzen MTB fahrer aus dem PB Raum. Im Haxtergrund gibt es eigentlich schön schöne Strecken, aber mit der Zeit werden die schon etwas langweilig. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weitere schöne /anspruchsvolle Strecken nennen.
> gruß floh



Schau doch mal im Trainingspartner gesucht (Paderborn) Thread rein. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal im HX-Grund.

Gruß Nerve


----------



## FloriLori (11. Juni 2010)

Ja coole Sache werd ich mal machen, vielleicht kann man mir dann die eine oder andere Strecke noch zeigen


----------



## wadimodo (18. Juni 2010)

tach zusammen,

heisse daniel, bin 33 und wohne in minden. da ich am we meist in düsseldorf bin und anderen bekloppten bikebekleidung verkaufe, suche ich ne gruppe für unter der woche. fahre meist beim kaiser oder fernsehturm in porta. tourenlänge: so um 40 km find ich gut. gerne auch mal länger. also wer termine hat; her damit

lg


----------



## PeterN. (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute

ich bin der Peter bin 26 jahre alt und komme aus Lübbecke. Ich bike seit anfang des jahres also noch anfänger. 

Zum glück habe ich heute den JENSeits im Wald getroffen.Er hat mir paar tipps und tricks gezeigt und  es war ne super strecke

ich fahre ein
*Cube Aim (Black White Print) für den Anfang reicht es .*



Gruss der Peter


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2010)

Servus nochmal 

immer schön am Ball bleiben, dann wird das mit der Fahrtechnik


----------



## FloC (1. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit dann auch noch mal hier..

Ich bin Florian und komme aus dem schönen St.Quernheim
Auf das Forum bin ich durch PeterN. gekommen mit dem ich immer Biken bin..

So bis dann vielleicht trift man sich mal im Wald ;-)

Mfg Flo


----------



## Oerlybiker (4. Juli 2010)

hi jungs,
bin sebastian und komme aus oerlinghausen. ich bin 20 jahre jung und jetzt nach längerer pause wieder mitm bike unterwegs. fahren tue ich hauptsächlich im raum oerlinghausen, teuto in richtung bielefeld und auch gerne richtung herman, silbermühle, detmold. fahre gerne mal ne schöne tour rund um den hermansweg aber auch gerne mal FR und bissle DH.
Hoffe hier mal paar gleichgesinnte zu finden aus oerly und umgebung.

Gruß Oerlybiker


----------



## Crizchek (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin 27 Jahre alt und seit kurzem nach Lemgo gezogen. Ich suche ortskundige Biker die mir die Gegend rund um Lemgo zeigen wollen. Ideal wäre vielleicht auch eine etablierte Feierabendgruppe oder so etwas. 
Meine bisherigen Ausfahrten habe ich auf den Stadtwald Lemgo, Dörentrup, Kalletal und Detmold beschränkt. In so richtigen Trail-Genuss bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Aber dafür hat man ja hoffentlich Gleichgesinnte in der Gegend!

Gruß Crizchek


----------



## Stevie64 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Crizchek,
für Lemgo kann ich dir nichts anbieten. Wir fahren in Detmold sonntags 11.00 Donoper Teich, und montags 18:00 Sommertheater. Es kommen aber auch Leute aus Lemgo zu uns herüber. Einfach mal kommen und schauen was passiert. 
Bis dahin
Gruß Stevie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (24. Juli 2010)

moinsen! ! !

ich bin Marcus 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Rödinghausen. Bin mit meinem Trek Remedy(seit kurzem, vorher mit nem Hardtail ) im Bereich Wiehengebierge --> Teutoburgerwald unterwegs. Liegt ja zum Glück direkt vor der Haustür . Muss auch ehrlich gestehen das ich das OWL Forum übersehen hatte.
Find es klasse das es so viele MTBler hier in der Gegend gibt. 
Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf den gängigen Trails oder auf ner Waldautobahn. Bin unter der Woche wenn es die arbeit zulässt auf meiner kleinen Tour zwischen Neue Mühle und Grünen See unterwegs. Längere sachen nur am Wochenende wenn die Zeit dafür bleibt.

Gruß Asio aka Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

Moooin!

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen 
Ich denke wir werden uns sicher über den Weg fahren. Näheres dazu im Tourenthread 



Lg Jens


----------



## hw_univega (25. Juli 2010)

Asio schrieb:


> moinsen! ! !
> 
> ich bin Marcus 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Rödinghausen. Bin mit meinem Trek Remedy(seit kurzem, vorher mit nem Hardtail ) im Bereich Wiehengebierge --> Teutoburgerwald unterwegs. Liegt ja zum Glück direkt vor der Haustür . Muss auch ehrlich gestehen das ich das OWL Forum übersehen hatte.
> Find es klasse das es so viele MTBler hier in der Gegend gibt.
> ...




Hey, willkommen! Habe bisher keinen Trek-Fahrer bei uns hier in Rödinghausen getroffen, aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## h0nk666 (26. Juli 2010)

Moin,

da ich schon länger mitlese vielleicht auch mal ne Vorstellung 

Heisse Dennis, bin 30 und fahre seit letztem Jahr im Wiehengebirge rum.
Meist zwischen Wartturm und Grüner See - fahren tu ich ich Momentn noch nen weisses Copperhead. Ich glaube den ein oder anderen habe ich auch schonmal gesehen...Fahren meist auch am WE oder mal in der Woche wenn Zeit is - dann auch gern mit dem Asio *wink*

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Ins4n3 (26. Juli 2010)

Die Rödinghausener werden mehr


----------



## h0nk666 (26. Juli 2010)

Hey Ins4n3 ich glaube wir haben uns mal am Grünen See getroffen - da hatteste Dir gerade den Sattel abgerissen 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_univega (26. Juli 2010)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Die Rödinghausener werden mehr




Und das ist sehr gut


----------



## Ins4n3 (27. Juli 2010)

> Hey Ins4n3 ich glaube wir haben uns mal am Grünen See getroffen - da hatteste Dir gerade den Sattel abgerissen



ah, genau da hatte ich meinen Crash.
Nochmals vielen dank für die Hilfe dort


----------



## Asio (27. Juli 2010)

Ahh.... da hat der honk666 auch seinen weg hierher gefunden! Sollten mal wieder ne kleine Tour starten 

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Rischer (29. Juli 2010)

hw_univega schrieb:


> Und das ist sehr gut




rischtig

vllt werdens noch mehr...


----------



## stoppelhopper (1. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal der Gemeinde vorstellen. Ich bin Markus, 32, komme aus Bielefeld und mein Tourengebiet ersteckt sich zwischen Ravensburg und Hermannsdenkmal. Nicht an einem Tag - versteht sich  

Das Streckenprofil liegt dabei zwischen Tour und Freeride. Unterwegs bin ich zur Zeit mit einem Trek Remedy, ein Liteville 301 habe ich auch noch, ist aber zur Zeit nicht aufgebaut.

Ich Veranstalte zusammen mit einem Arbeitskollegen (wir arbeiten bei Lucky Bike) einen regelmässigen, offenen Tourentreff in Bielefeld, immer Sonntags um elf an der Kunsthalle. Werde das demnächst aber auch noch in den Tourentreff-Threads posten.
Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. August 2010)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Ulrich, 45 Jahre alt, wohne in Lübbecke und fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren MTB, normalerweise im Wiehengebirge. Leider durch sehr viel Krank-Zeit immer wieder lange unterbrochen. Aber in diesem Jahr läufts eigentlich ganz gut - bei mir. Aber nicht beim Bike: Dämpferaufhängung gebrochen (Bolzen). Sollte aber in kürze wieder geheilt sein. 

Bin völlig platt, hier zu lesen wie viele Leute im Wiehen unterwegs sind .....

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal - würd` mich freuen
Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Jannik. (11. August 2010)

Wir sind uns aber nicht vor kurzem am Wartturm begegnet oder? Hatten da auch nen Biker mit Scott Fully gesehen und ihn auf das Forum hingewiesen, no_limits, sein Sohn und ich.
Viel Spaß hier auf jeden Fall und im Wiehen sieht man sich sicher mal ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2010)

Willkommen!  Ja es ist erstaunlich wie wenig leute man im Wald antrifft 
Wenn du aus Lk kommst, könnten wir Ja öfters mal eine Runde zusammen drehen 

Ab Sonntag bin ich wieder im Lande und ab Mitte der Woche wieder in Lk unterwegs. Montag geht's wehrscheinlich erstmal nach vlotho


----------



## Ulrich-40 (11. August 2010)

Jannik, ja - das bin ich gewesen. Danke für den Hinweis aufs Forum. Bei mtb-news schau ich war schon seit längerem ab und an rein; aber das OWL-Forum war mit bisher nicht so richtig aufgefallen. 

Jens, Runde(n) zusammen drehen ? gerne ! Aber ich bitte um Nachsicht, ein 45-jähriger Knochen ist sicher bei weitem nicht so im Training wie Du. Auch schau ich nicht ständig hier ins Forum rein - aber das könnte ich vielleicht verbessern.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2010)

Keine Angst, das bin ich auch wahrhaftig nicht, außerdem bin ich nicht aufs hochkurbeln, sondern aufs runterfahren aus 
Bekommen wir schon hin, ich melde mich bei besserem Wetter. Vlotho habe ich so gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL-Rider (22. August 2010)

... bin ja auch noch ein paar Worte schuldig!!! 

Ich heiße Lars, bin 32 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Bielefelder Norden (Vilsendorf). Meistens bin ich zwischen Augustdorf und der Hünenburg unterwegs. In der Regel geht es immer erst am Rütli hoch und dann entweder Richtung Oerlinghausen oder in Richtung Sparrenburg. Am Ende hab ich so zwischen 40 und 70 km aufm Tacho. 
Zu erkennen bin ich an meinem weißen Fuji-CC-Bike, dem rot-weiß-grünen Giro-Helm (manchmal auch nur mit Buff-Tuch *schäm*) und meistens in der Team-Kleidung meines Arbeitgebers (Alpecin). 
Vorrangig fahre ich aber nur Touren bei denen neben dem Spaß auf den Trails die Freude an der Flora in unseren Breiten im Mittelpunkt stehen! 

... in diesem Sinne!

Grüße aus Vilsendorf
Lars


----------



## toheit (3. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich dann auch kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Thomas und ich bin 47 Jahre alt.
Fahre seit Sommer neben einem Focus Crossbike ein schwarzes Cube Ltd und bin eigentlich in jeder freien Minute im Teuto zwischen Bielefeld und Detmold unterwegs. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal demnächst.


----------



## dirkd (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da die Beteiligung aus dem Kreis Lippe hier ja etwas unterzugehen scheint, möchte ich mich auch vorstellen. Ich heiße Dirk, komme aus Dt-Pivitsheide und wohne direkt am Hermannsweg zwischen Bienenschmitt und Donoper Teich. Ich fahre ein slbstgestricktes Stahlhardtail (DMR Switchback) und bin relativ regelmäßig in Richtung Bielstein/Hermannsdenkmal/Schlangen-Kreuzkrug unterwegs. Die andere Richtung (Oerlinghausen, BI)  hab ich noch nicht intensiv erkundet.
Vieleicht bietet sich mal die Gelegenheit eine gemeinsame Tour mit Treffpunkt Freibad Fischerteich zu starten

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2010)

... kurze Info! Aus OWL-Rider wird Waldwichtel!

Habe meinen alten Account gelöscht und treibe nun unter dem Namen "Waldwichtel" im Forum meinen Schabernack!  

Grund: Den Nick wollte ich damals schon haben, aber da war er bereits vergeben. Komischerweise ist er nun wieder frei gewesen.

... Infos zu meiner Person stehen ja oben unter dem alten Nick!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## JENSeits (17. September 2010)

das das aber nicht zur Gewohnheit wird, hier!


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. September 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das das aber nicht zur Gewohnheit wird, hier!



Keine Bange! Je älter ich werde um so mehr werde ich auch optisch
einem Wichtel ähneln. (graue Haare und so) Der Name bleibt!


----------



## llennoc (18. September 2010)

Abend Mädels,

hier schreibt der llennoc
habe gerade erst das OWL Forum entdeckt...
wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin momentan 16 Jahre alt und fahre ausschließlich Downhill und Freeride.
Komme aus dem Raum Detmold (genauer gesagt in Berlebeck) Bin momentan mal wieder daran ein paar Strecken an der "PiiiiiiiiP" aufzubauen...

mein brother ist zur Zeit leider Verletzungsbedingt außer Gefecht gesetzt,
 und kann desswegen erst wieder nächstes Jahr weiter biken..

Wie sich aus meinem Anhang glaube ich schon entnehmen lässt, bin ich immer daran interessiert neue Kontakte zu knüpfen. Vor allem hier in der Region. Sollten jetzt nicht unbedingt CC`ler oder so sein sondern auch schon DH/FR orientiert..... vielleicht lassen sich ja auch Fahrgemeinschfaten bilden nach Winterberg/Willingen etc.

hoffe es finden sich gleichgesinnte 
schreibt....


----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2010)

Ja Willkommen nochmal 

Du kommst leider nicht ganz aus meiner Ecke, da wird es mit Fahrgemeinschaft meinerseits schwerer, allerdings kann ich dir lipmo empfehlen. Der ist recht oft in Willingen und Winterberg anzutreffen. Vielleicht kennst du ihn ja schon ausm Forum, den Opel Kombi und Glory fahrer


----------



## llennoc (18. September 2010)

ne hatte noch nicht das vergnügen...

kommt er auch aus dem raum detmold?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. September 2010)

ja das tut er 

lipmo51 heißt der gute, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, der gute marton ...


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Oktober 2010)

moin moin an alle,

ich ziehe jetzt am Wochenende auch in die Gegend (Detmold)


Man siehts sich bestimmt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2010)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> moin moin an alle,
> 
> ich ziehe jetzt am Wochenende auch in die Gegend (Detmold)
> 
> ...



Dann mal willkommen im schönen Ostwestfalen!  Ambitionierte Mountainbiker wirst Du in Detmold und im Lipper Raum genügend finden. Nur mit dem Auto fahren haben es die Lipper nicht so!


----------



## kris. (3. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Auto fahren haben es die Lipper nicht so!



Hah, der Bielefelder wieder. Wo die doch nicht mal in der Lage sind mit ihrer eigenen 2-spurigen Straße zurecht zu kommen. 

Willkommen im Lipper-Land! 

kris.


----------



## DirtBonez (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Lennoc.
Ich bin der Fabi, 17 aus Schwalenberg beim Schiedersee.

Wir haben hier in der Ecke bei Steinheim einige Downhiller^^


----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2010)

Noch ein Crash-Kid... 
Willkommen in der Runde. 

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Noch ein Crash-Kid...
> Willkommen in der Runde.
> 
> kris.



Jepp, Schwalenberg sollte man meiden! Während man in Nähe des Hermanns beim Downhill auf amoklaufende Jogger aufpassen muß, sollte man sich in Schwalenberg und Umgebung beim Uphill vor der blutjungen Downhillfraktion in Acht nehmen. 

Trotzdem auch von mir ein Willkommen!


----------



## DirtBonez (11. Oktober 2010)

Passt schon xD.
Das einzigste worauf man aufpassen muss ist in Schwalbenberg, wenn du mit nem Auto unterwegs bist und dich mittenmal ein Weißes Bighit bedrohlich nah auf einem Rad überholt


----------



## FlashSepp (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute! 
Ich bin Basti (eigentlich Sebastian, aber das ist so lang...) und bin 17 Jahre alt. Ich hab erst letztes so mit Freeriden/leichtem Downhillen angefangen, da ich mir auch erst letztens ein gebrauchtes Bike gekauft habe. Ich weiß nicht, ob das euch was sagt, weil die nicht mehr produziert werden, aber das ist ein Elan Able Four. Habs eigentlich auch hier im Forum für nen guten Preis gekriegt  (vor allem bei der Ausstattung...).
Mein Problem ist im Moment, dass ich am Montag das erste Mal in Winterberg und auch überhaupt Freeriden war. Und da Winterberg ja am 1. November für'n halbes Jahr zumacht, suche ich in Güterlsoh/Bielefeld Umgebung einige gute Strecken zum "Üben" bzw. "Fitbleiben"...
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre auch enorm cool, wenn es einige Leute gibt, die dann mitfahren würden. Weil ich bin hier ganz alleine... 


LG,

Basti


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal willkommen, Basti! 

Wenn Du hier mal ein wenig durchscrollst wirst Du schnell feststellen das sich hier noch einige mehr von den "jungen Wilden" tummeln. Von daher sollte das für dich kein Problem sein Anschluß zu Gleichgesinnten zu finden. 

... und wenn ihr uns alten Tourern und CClern mal beim Downhill begegnet, dann klingelt ja artig! In unserem Alter hört man nicht mehr so gut und die Reaktionszeit hat auch stark nachgelassen. 
Übermotivierte Downhiller/Freerider kommen nämlich gleich nach den rüstigen, wandernden Rentnern, den Tunnelblick-Joggern, den orientierungslosen Hunden und Opas mit selbstgehäkelter Toilettenrollenabdeckung auf der Hutablage ihres alten Benz, die falsch abgebogen sind und in unserem Revier rumgurken.


----------



## kris. (13. Oktober 2010)

Sprich Du nur für dich, alter Mann... 

@ Basti  Willkommen im OWL-Forum!


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Sprich Du nur für dich, alter Mann...



Fall mir nur in den Rücken!


----------



## FlashSepp (14. Oktober 2010)

Na das ist doch erfreulich zu hören 

Keine Sorge, wir werden schon aufpassen  Ich bin jetzt eh erstmal für kurze Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt, da ich mich gestern in Winterberg ziemlich hingelegt habe  Ich kann gar nicht mehr richtig sitzen... Vor allem hat der Sprung beim ersten Mal geklappt und für die Kamera hab ich mich dann voll hingelegt. Aber egal


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2010)

dann gibts ja bilder ... zeigen!


----------



## furysheep (3. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> los los, vorstellen
> 
> willkommen in der runde



Eh ja,

hallo ich bin Dennis (Ihr:Hallo Dennis) und ich habe ein Problem.
Ich muss immer mit meinem Hobel nen Berge runterfahren. Ich hab schon versucht damit aufzuhören aber ich kanns einfach nicht und jetzt da ich weiß das ich nicht alleine bin, 
.... will ichs auch nicht mehr hehe.

Das bin ich, Dennis TAAATAAAA ^^


----------



## JENSeits (3. November 2010)

Ich war mal so frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## furysheep (3. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei



Ahja sorry sicher sicher ^^


----------



## Popeye01 (7. November 2010)

Hi 
Stelle mich auchmal kurz vor. Ich bin der Alex bin 36 Jahre, und komme aus Leopoldshöhe/Asemissen. Mein Mtb habe ich seit ca. 6 Monaten und ich finde es einfach nur genial. Die schönsten Touren kann man doch nur mit einem Mountainbike machen. Ich habe das Bulls Copperhead 3 Plus und bin sehr zufrieden damit 

Allen noch viel Spaß beim biken. 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## kris. (7. November 2010)

Willkommen im Chaos-Club


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. November 2010)

Hi!

Ich heiße Michael, bin 25 Jahre und komme aus Bielefeld (Mitte). Von 2003-2006 habe ich regelmäßig Triathlon trainiert und auch an einigen teilgenommen (Exter), nach einer Knieverletzung im Jahr 2006 musste ich das Laufen aber sein lassen. Bin seit damals nur noch ab und zu aufs Rad gestiegen (das Studium ließ nicht mehr zu...), ab diesem Sommer jedoch wieder häufiger. Ich fahre ein blau-silbernes Canyon Fully und bin momentan meistens Sonntags CC- bzw. tourmäßig  im Raum Lämmershagen, Oerlinghausen, Helpup unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst 

Greetz,
Michael

PS: Ich vermisse seit diesem Sommer ein Fatmodul Hardtail (Farbe silber-schwarz, große Aufschrift "Fatmodul" auf dem Unterrohr) - wer also solch ein Teil zufällig irgendwo stehen sieht, bitte melden. Danke.


----------



## kris. (9. November 2010)

fein, die gruppe wird immer größer...


----------



## JENSeits (9. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> fein, die gruppe wird immer größer...



schön zusehen das die Arbeit Früchte trägt ...


----------



## Ollo_D (21. November 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Also stelle ich mich auch mal kurz vor:

Ich komme aus Bielefeld, bin 30 Jahre alt und treibe mich auch gern in den hiesiegen Wäldern auf dem Bike herum. Meistens natürlich im Teuto, zwischen dem Hermann und Halle. Porta ist auch ein häufig angesteurtes Ziel. 
Fahre gern Trails (wer denn eigentlich nicht..), je technischer desto besser.
Als fahrbares Untersatz dient mir ein Canyon Nerve AM.
Momentan ist allerdings die Hinterradbremse ausser Gefecht, somit kein Trailvergnügen an diesem sonningen November Tag...


mfg ollo


----------



## kris. (21. November 2010)

Mach Dir nix draus, das ging hier auch schon anderen so... 

Willkommen in der Runde!


----------



## DirtyD (28. November 2010)

Hi, ich bin Dennis (noch) 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Minden.
Über einen Bekannten der MB fährt und mir immer davon erzählt bin ich neugierig geworden und fange gerade an mich über das Tehma zu informieren. 
Das letzte MB was ich gekauft habe, war ein Marin und das war Anfang der 90iger!  Gibt es die Marke eigentlich noch?!

Ich war am WE mal bei Radsport Lindemann (wenn einem das was sagt) um mal einfach zu schauen, was es denn so überhaupt gibt. 
Tja und da fängt es auch schon an, ich möchte MB fahren gerne (wieder) kennenlernen, weiß aber nicht ob es jetzt Sinn machen würde, mir gleich ein Bike für 700  (z.B. Cube LTD Comp) zu holen um dann entweder:

- zu merken das ist nichts für mich 
- oder zu sagen, verdammt ist das hammer aber ich muss gleich aufrüsten, da es keine gute Basis war/ist (das MB)

da ihr hier aus meiner Gegend kommt und ein aufgeschlossener Haufen zu sein scheint, dachte ich mir, schreibe ich das doch gleich alles hier hin! 
Hoffe das ist kein Problem und ihr könnt mir evtl. helfen.

MfG

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (28. November 2010)

Hej Dennis!

Postinhalt bzgl. "Kaufberatung MTB" vom Admin in Stammtisch verschoben

kris.


----------



## Peter88 (28. November 2010)

hi dennis
Willkommen in der kleinen welt der ibc =)


Postinhalt bzgl. "Kaufberatung MTB" vom Admin in Stammtisch verschoben



Mfg
peter


----------



## DirtyD (28. November 2010)

Hey,

danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

Postinhalt bzgl. "Kaufberatung MTB" vom Admin in Stammtisch verschoben


Was treibt ihr denn jetzt so zu der Jahreszeit? Ich meine, ich habe mir jetzt nicht unbedingt DIE Jahreszeit ausgesucht um damit anzufangen!


----------



## JENSeits (28. November 2010)

Hallo auch von mir,

ich schreib dir gleich mal ne PN  Dann überfüllen wir den Thread hier nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2010)

Postinhalt bzgl. "Kaufberatung MTB" vom Admin in Stammtisch verschoben


----------



## llennoc (29. November 2010)

@ DirtyD:

also was den hardcorebereich beim biken betrifft (downhill, freeride etc.) ist für die meisten halt einfach offseason.... manche fahren noch, andere nicht.

aber du wolltest dir ja nen normales mtb holen... denke da werden die meisten auch noch im winter weiterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. November 2010)

Jepp, das tun wir! Gestern noch wieder schön 3:30h durch den Schnee gepflügt. 


Postinhalt bzgl. "Kaufberatung MTB" vom Admin in Stammtisch verschoben


----------



## 230691 (30. November 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal
Bin Dennis, 19 Jahre jung und wohne in Detmold/Pivitsheide.
Habe mein Stevens 7 S mitte Mai diesen Jahres bekommen - fahrtechnisch muss ich also noch einiges tun^^
Fahre meistens direkt bei mir hier im Wald rum (wohne direkt auf der Kussel vielleicht klingelt's bei manchen) entweder richtung Bienenschmidt oder zum Hermannsdenkmal/WDR Sender.
Hab aber schon ein wenig bei Google Earth geschaut wie ich am besten die tage zu den Externsteine komme.
Fahre meistens strecken zwischen 20 und 40-50km (höchstens)
Mein Asthma stresst leider jetzt bei den geringen Temperaturen  was mich aber nicht davon abhält wenigstens ein bisschen bei dem schönen Schnee zu fahren.
Denke das war's im großen und ganzen. Mehr fällt mir auch gerade nicht mehr ein

Gruß Dennis


----------



## JENSeits (30. November 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen men Jung


----------



## kris. (30. November 2010)

Hej Dennis,

willkommen in der lustichen Runde! 
Wenn Du am WoE nen Guide zu den Externsteinen brauchst sag Bescheid.
Ich weiss aber noch nicht ganz genau ob ich Sa oder So fahre, vermutlich eher am Samstag...

kris.


----------



## 230691 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hört sich gut an
Weiß aber auch noch nicht genau ob ich dieses Wochenende überhaupt eie Runde fahre.
Ist momentan alles eine Glückssache bei mir^^
Entscheide mich meistens sehr spontan


----------



## JPOne (2. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

bin der Jan, 28 Jahre jung, aus Herford und täglich mitm Bike unterwegs.

Egal ob Berg hoch, Berg runter oder gerade Strecke (mit und ohne Hubbels) fahre meinst die "schon angelegten" Wege. 


Naja Kurzvorstellung halt 

Grüße

Jan


----------



## kris. (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Und wieder wird die Runde ein Stückchen größer. 
Wenn wir nächstes Jahr wirklich mal ein Treffen schaffen sollten brauchen wir so langsam nen großen Platz dafür


----------



## JENSeits (3. Dezember 2010)

Das sollte man ein wirklich größeres Lokal auswählen. Am liebsten an einem Treffpunkt aufm Berg und dann gemeinsam herunter  Sollten wir Anfang des Sommers wirklich machen.


LG Jens


----------



## Tier (5. Dezember 2010)

Tja, dann will ich mich hiermit auch mal vorstellen.

Bin der Tobi, 22 Lenze und komme aus Porta "Eastside".
Von Berufswegen her schraube ich an Windkraftanlagen, mache aber auch sonst alles was in der Firma anfällt. 

Hab vor nen paar Monaten noch Kraftsport betrieben, irgendwann ist mir aber aufgrund meines Jobs und der Überstunden die Motivation ausgegangen abends noch ins Studio zu rennen.

Bin begeisterter Motorradfahrer- und Schrauber. Wollte mir auch erst nen Geländemopped als Drittmoped anschaffen, bis ich dann auf die Idee kam: "Hm. Du bist fett, unsportlich und bist gern an der frischen Luft...Mensch kauf dir'n Mountainbike und beweg deinen Arsch mal wieder öfter!"

Gesagt getan. Erstmal im Internet schlau gemacht und irgendwann zum Händler um nen Cube Attention Probe zu fahren. Bin ca. 1,85, SL ca. 86 und bin eigentlich auf 20" RH gekommen. 
Naja...der Verkäufer verkaufte mir in meiner Unwissenheit nen 22". Würde ich angeblich "besser drauf sitzen". 

Nunja. Jedenfalls gondel ich damit jetzt öfter bei uns im Walde rum, versuche erstmal Kondition aufzubauen und komme eigentlich auch gut mit dem Rad zurecht. Zumindest was den normalen Fahrbetrieb auf Waldautobahn angeht. Was den Rest anbelangt möchte ich erst lieber in passende Kleidung investieren. Momentan hab ich noch nen Helm zum Industrieklettern auf. 

Hoffe mir hier noch einiges von euch abschauen zu können und hoffe auf gutes auskommen miteinander.


----------



## DirtyD (6. Dezember 2010)

Na dann mal willkommen!!

(bin ja auch nen Frischling hier!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## llennoc (6. Dezember 2010)

jou auch von mir herzliches willkommen....


----------



## kris. (6. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen, Du Tier!


----------



## JENSeits (6. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen. Ich denke doch das wir gut miteinander auskommen - bisher habe nich hier im OWL-Bereich keinen ernsten Streit erfassen können - außer natürlich "gooniii vs krissss"


----------



## Hensen (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo!

ich heisse henrik, bin 37 und komm aus herford. fahre seit letztem jahr mtb, vorwiegend mit dem user kaffee-mit-sahne hier aus dem forum (arbeitskollege+kumpel).
wer schön nächstes jahr mehr leute für waldbespassung zu finden. 

gegrüsst!


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> außer natürlich "gooniii vs krissss"


 
Öi. Ich bin doch ganz harmlos!


----------



## NitroNinja (7. Dezember 2010)

Hoi,

wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.

Bin der Sven, komme aus Bielefeld (Senne) und bin 15 Jahre alt.

Fahre erst seit diesem Jahr und habe zu Beginn des Jahres mit einem, sagen wir unterdurchschnittlichen , Bike angefangen und gemerkt, dass es ja doch ganz schön Laune gemacht.

Habe mir dann einen BMC Trailfox Rahmen gekauft und vorab die alten Teile vom Bike montiert und mit der Zeit dann aufgerüstet. Ist jetzt ein recht schönes Packet bei rausgekommen, wie ich finde . 

Kenne mich noch nicht wirklich gut im Wald aus und hoffe, dass man sich mal trifft und ich mich dann (irgendwann einmal ) auch mal etwas im Wald zurechtfinde .

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi Sven!

In Bielefeld wird sich bestimmt ein ortskundiger Führer finden lassen.  
Poste doch mal Bilder von deinem Hobel!


----------



## llennoc (7. Dezember 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Führer






@NitroNinja

willkommen 
in bielefeld tummeln sich so einige herum


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen 

Ja in Bielefeld wirst du sicherlich einen guten Anschluss finden! Da geht einiges 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

llennoc schrieb:


>



Watt denn???
Ich finde wir können hier langsam aufhören bei dem Wort zusammen zu zucken. Die Briten sage ja auch ganz selbstverständlich "Leader"


----------



## llennoc (7. Dezember 2010)

ich zuck ja nicht zusammen..... muss mich halt immerwieder schmeicheln, wenn man halt so ne tour mit nem guide bekommt und das halt noch so führermäßig rüberkommt


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

Rrrrrrrächts ab!


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

Kadett, zurück ins Thema!!


----------



## MK-Sven (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

nun bin ich auch hier gelandet und möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen! 
Ich bin der Sven, 31 Jahre jung und komme aus Georgsmarienhütte nähe Osnabrück.
Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem Kartrennsport, allerdings musste ich die Kartschuhe wegen eines Rennunfalls an den berühmten Nagel hängen... 
Wieso komme ich hierher...? 
Da ich als Fitnesstraining fürs Kartfahren schon immer gerne mit dem Bike gefahren bin, warum nicht einfach mit dem Bike (CC) weitermachen und das ganze etwas vertiefen? 
Ich liebe es gegen die Zeit und sich selber zu fahren...! 
Und den Rausch der Geschwindigkeit (auch wenn mein Bike keine 220km/h fährt...)  
Ich habe mir cor ca. 4 Jahren ein NOX Satellite zugelegt und damals Stück für Stück mit Standard Parts aufgebaut.
Gewicht: ZU SCHWER. Aber das werde ich jetzt ändern! 
Der Rahmen ist mit Sicherheit kein High End Teil, aber ich hänge sehr daran! Es ist ein Stück aus alten Kartrennzeiten... Darum möchte ich es nun Stück für Stück ausbauen!
Ich werde hier an passender Stelle über mein NOX berichten!

Bis dahin erstmal HALLO an ALLE hier! 

so long

Sven


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

Servus!
Ich denke so eine schlechte Basis ist der NOX gar nicht und was der mehr an Gewicht hat - das hast du letzendlich mehr an Muskeln in den Waden 


´Erstaunlich wieviele "Neue" hier in den letzten Tagen aufkreuzen - aber schön zusehen.



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2010)

Hej Sven! 



JENSeits schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wieviele "Neue" hier in den letzten Tagen aufkreuzen - aber schön zusehen.



Aber echt hey! Wird langsam voll hier...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Dezember 2010)

Mich macht es froh den Erfolg zusehen <3


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Dezember 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal,

Heiße Andreas, bin 27 und komme, wie mein Benutzername schon sagt, aus Lahde. Das liegt im Nordöstlichsten teil von OWL, ca. 10km nördlich von Minden. Wer das kennt, Weiß das es hier ziemlich flach ist fürs richtige MTB fahren. Darum zieht es mich, wenns schön ist, ins Weser-/ Wiehengebirge oder ich pack das Rad ins Auto und fahr weiter weg.

Fahre seit meiner Jugend MTB und versuche in letzter Zeit an einen Verein zukommen, doch wenn ich in der Nähe einen gefunden hatte, waren das ausschließlich Rennradler . Darum freue ich mich um so mehr
das es hier ein Forum für OWL gibt, wo man Gleichgesinnte trifft.

  Hab mir letzten Winter selbst ein MTB auf Grundlage eines CUBE Rahmens zusammen gebaut. Grund war, dass ich mein altes Bike immer mal wieder aufgetunnt hatte, aber es nicht komplett auf Hydraulikbremse ausbauen konnte.


  Gruß Andreas


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen 
Schön das du durchhällst und nicht aufs Rennrad umsteigst 



LG Jens


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Dezember 2010)

Rennrad ist nix für mich, da sehe ich nix neues als mit dem Auto oder Motorrad.
Mit dem MTB siehst du mal was neues, jedes mal ein Abendteuer


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Dezember 2010)

gute einstellung.


----------



## Zearom (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

dann möchte ich mich mal kurz vorstellen:

Mein Name ist Sascha, bin 26 Jahre alt, wohne in Gütersloh und arbeite bei einem großem Familienunternehmen hier in Gütersloh als Entwickler. Vor einem halben Jahr hab ich angefangen mich hier im Umkreis auf dem Bike herumzuheizen um so einen besseren Ausgleich zu meinem Job zu haben und etwas am Eigengewicht zu tun. Allerdings wurde mir die Straße immer mehr zu langweilig, die öfters vorkommenden Streitpunkte mit den Autos haben mir zwei Prellungen eingebracht und nun möchte mit im Frühjahr weg von der normalen Straße weg, hin zum etwas Anspruchsvollerem "Rumdüsen" in freier Natur. Ich hoffe nun einmal das es rasch abtaut und auch etwas trockener wird, irgendwie bin ich total heiss auf die neuen Möglichkeiten die mir das MTB bietet.


----------



## JENSeits (1. Januar 2011)

Willkommen Sascha!


----------



## RolfK (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr !!

Ich heisse Rolf und bin 40 Jahre alt. Dem Mountainbiken frohne ich seit 1992, mal mit mehr oder mal weniger großem Engagement, je nach Lust und Laune. Zur Zeit bin ich ohne Bike, da ich meine beiden Letzten grade verkauft hab und das Neue noch nicht geliefert ist. Werde es aber dann mit Bildern vorstellen, wenn es da ist.

Mein 2tes Hobby ist HighEnd-Hifi und Musik hören, wo ich grade jetzt im Winter doch sehr viel Zeit mit verbringe.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Wald zu einer Tour oder ner Runde Endurism.


----------



## Lahderbiker (3. Januar 2011)

#Tier

  tja Tobi, falls wir uns mal im Walde treffen und zusammen knallen, müssten wir aufpassen, dass wir net mit dem Radel vom anderen weg fahren, hab nämlich die gleich Lackierung.

  Sag mal was für Maschinen fährst´e so motorisiert? Oder darf man hier so was net fragen  


  Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (3. Januar 2011)

Moin Andy. Kann natürlich passieren. Bei dem Wetter ziehts mich momentan aber weder auf's MTB noch auf's Mopped. 

Angefangen hab ich mit ner XJ550, die momentan nur rumsteht und mein Herz hängt an meiner Suzuki TL1000s. 

Und was treibst du so durch die Gegend?

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Lahderbiker (5. Januar 2011)

Moin Tobi.

  Hhhmmm was für ne Maschiene und nen schön V2 Sound hat sie bestimmt auch.

  Hab ne Yamaha R6, die erste als Facelifting. Erkennbar an den LED Rückleuchten.
  Versuche sie diese Jahr zu verkaufen da ich die letzten Saison`s nicht mehr als 1tkm gefahren bin.

  Fahr letzter Zeit, bei guten Wetter, lieber mit dem Radel in die Berge. Die Zeiten sind vorbei wo man noch jedes Wochenende rumheizte und min. 3mal Tanken musste.

  Verkaufen wird ich sie aber net um jeden Preis. Also falls ich sie noch hab, könnte man ja ne runde drehen, Güntherskurve oder Köterberg ???

  Ach ja, meine Saison fängt erst April an

  ...und jetzt zurück zum Thema *Biken mit Muskelkraft*

  Gruß Andy


----------



## Tier (11. Januar 2011)

Sicher, können wir machen, bin allerdings keiner von der schnellen Fraktion. Muss über'n Winter auch noch viel dran machen. 

War Vorgestern mal wieder mit dem Attention los. War spaßig, aber das Rad ist einfach zu groß.
Hab meinen Händler mal per Mail kontaktiert und gefragt ob die Möglichkeit besteht das ich irgendwie nen kleineren Rahmen bekomme.
Fürchte aber das, das nach 3 Monaten aussichtslos ist, selbst wenn ich berufsbedingt kaum zum fahren gekommen bin.

Hätte der Händler mir nur nicht nen 22" empfohlen, bzw. hätte ich Anfänger mich durchgesetzt als ich meinte das ich laut Onlinerechner nen 18" bzw. 20" bräuchte. 

Naja...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Januar 2011)

Das wird schon werden - mur Mut!
Sonst kommt der Rahmen in den Bikemarkt hier im Forum und du besorgst dir schonmal nen Neuen. Da finden sich schon Wege 


LG Jens


----------



## Popeye01 (11. Januar 2011)

Hi Sascha ! 

Dann mal viel Spass hier, vielleicht trift man sich ja mal 
Ich warte auch auf besseres Wetter

Gruss Alex


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Januar 2011)

darf man erfahren welcher händler dir so einen riesen rahmen angedreht hat?


----------



## Tier (11. Januar 2011)

Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt. Vieleicht klärt sich ja alles, dann will ich niemandem den Ruf schädigen.
Bis jetzt hab ich allerdings noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Lahderbiker (12. Januar 2011)

Das der Rahmen zu groß ist echt für`n A****,
  Falls du Lust und Zeit hast kannste ja nen kleineren Rahmen kaufen und all Komponenten vom jetzigen an den richtig dran montieren.

  Hab`s ja so ähnlich auch gemacht.

  Der Rahmen kostet 139 plus Versand.

  Um die richtige Größe zu kriegen musst du aber Geduld haben weil die nicht alle Größen da haben. CUBE verkauft einzelne Rahmen gar nicht. Deshalb sind es welche mit kleinen Macken, meist an der Lackierung wie bei meinen, die man aber nicht sieht wenn man es net weist.

  Gruß Andy


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Januar 2011)

wie groß bist du überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (12. Januar 2011)

Sind so an die 186cm. ca. 87cm Schrittlänge.
Gab heute auch keine Antwort.

Bei eBay is grad nen Acidrahmen für ~150 drinne. 18"
Im Bikemarkt hab ich nen Attentionrahmen in 18" für 150 incl. Versand gefunden.

Naja ich warte noch ab.

@ Andy:

Lust und Zeit hab ich. Könnte ich auch in der Firma machen. Hab bis jetzt aber nur an Fahrzeugen mit Motor geschraubt. Kurbeln abziehen, Tretlager rausbekommen usw....da muss ich erst mal im Forum stöbern.


----------



## Zearom (12. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott  Da haste aber Arbeit vor Dir.

Eventuell solltest du Dir vorher einen anderen Händler suchen, mit etwas Glück nimmt der noch dein fast neues Bike in Zahlung und du kommst so ohne Schrauben und Zeitverlust zu deiner passenden Rahmengröße. Mit etwas mehr Glück hält sich dann auch der finanzielle Aufpreis in Grenzen.


----------



## kris. (12. Januar 2011)

Kurbel und Tretlager sollten kein Problem sein bei einem fast neuen Bike. 
Dann kannst Du auch gleich in gescheites Werkzeug investieren, das kommt mit der Zeit eh auf Dich zu.


----------



## Lahderbiker (13. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nix anderes als an einer Windkraftanlage oder Mopped zuschrauben  


  Ich sehe es auch wie kris, Werkzeug wirst du immer brauchen, es geht irgendwann immer was Kaputt. So lernste dein Bike besser kennen, wenn mal was nicht so recht funktioniert, weist du eher woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Januar 2011)

moin!

..nun bin ich an der reihe. ich heiße michael, noch 39 jahre jung und komme aus porta westfalica ( southend  ). ich fahre seit 2004 mit meinem treckingrad auf der straße ( naja...ab und zu auch feldwege ), doch mit der zeit wurde es langweilig, weil man fast alles in einem radius von 30 km kennt. längere touren nach hameln oder nienburg sind da schon abwechslungsreicher. 
den gedanken an ein mtb hege ich schon länger, doch dann hat der tobi, aka  "tier" sich eins gekauft...und damit stand meine entscheidung fest mir auch eins zu holen. zur auswahl standen das bulls copperhead 3 und das cube ltd team. nun ist es das cube geworden und ich bin gerade von einer kleinen tour durch wald und kiesgruben, die es bei uns hier viele gibt zurück. 
neben "fahrradfahren" höre ich noch elektrisch verstärkte gitarrenmusik und fahre noch motorrad. zur zeit bmw und buell. so, das war es zum anfang.

viele grüße

michael


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2011)

Willkommen in der Runde!

Unglaublich wie bei euch dahinten die Biker ausm Boden spriesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2011)

willkommen!

wie siehts denn im wald aus?
sicherlich sehr matschig, oder?


----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Michael! 
Gute Entscheidung. Wo haste's gekauft? Lindemann?


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Januar 2011)

moin!

@ k_star: die geschotterten wege ganz ok. wald war sehr weich und schlammig....

@ tier: joo! an der portastraße. wie sieht es aus mit einer kleinen tour am sonntag?

gruß
michael


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2011)

bitte verlagert das doch in den Thread


----------



## Prometheus2018 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo OWL MTB Gemeinde,
dann möcht ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Karsten und ich komme aus der beschaulichen Gemeinde Hille. Bin Ende 20 und habe mich Ende 2009 mit dem Mtb infiziert. 
War letztes Jahr häufig im Wiehengebirge unterwegs, von Porta ( zum Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens) bis Lübbecke Brauereizentrum.... 
Zwischenstationen waren willingen (Tour und Bikepark), Stuttgart, Füssen und München. 
Von der Arbeit aus habe ich auch eine kleine nette Truppe die sich regelmäßig zu Touren im Wiehen und Umgebung trifft.
Bin zu mtb gekommen, da ich meine ursprüngliche Sportart nur noch schwer aussüben kann, ist für mich aber eine hervorragende Alternative.
Mein derzeitiges MTB ist das Ghost AMR 7500+, vormals Cube AMS Comp..
Bin offen für Touren und Trail Vorschläge...
in diesem Sinne, bis denn im wald...
MfG


----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Komm nach LK, dann zeige ich dir die Trails 
Wir können bgerne mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.
Ist dein Arbeitgeber zufällig die große Sonne? 


LG Jens


----------



## Prometheus2018 (28. Januar 2011)

Hi Jens,
das sollten wir auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten,
für diese Minusgrade (scheißkälte) fehlt mir leider noch die richtige Ausrüstung...
Mein Arbeitgeber ist nicht die große Sonne, 
ist ein anderes großes Familienunternehmen jenseits des Wiehengebirges...
MfG


----------



## JENSeits (28. Januar 2011)

Achso 

Ja stimmt - ohne rechte Kleidung ist das ziemlich unangenehm ..
Meld dich mal wenn das Wetter und deine Ausrüstung eine Runde möglich machen 


LG Jens


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Servus Prometheus2018

 wenn man so liest wer alles so auf´n berge rumfährt, denk man da ist mehr los als auf der a2


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Januar 2011)

gut dass es nicht so ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahderbiker (31. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> gut dass es nicht so ist!



 Klingt so abwertend 


  Find gut das so viele das gleich Hobby haben. Hätte das früher nie gedacht, dass so viele ( im flachen norden ) unterwegs sind.


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2011)

ich glaube er ist eher froh das trotz der vielen "kollegen" immer noch platz genug ist um sich im wald nicht ständig über den haufen zu fahren...


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2011)

richtig


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2011)

das hat nichts mit abwerten zu tun!
es geht mir eigentlich vermehrt um fußgänger die einen kommen sehen wenn man auf sie zufährt, aber es irgendwie nicht für nötig halten an die seite zu gehen.

geht am wochenende einfach mal zwischen kaiser wilhelm und bergkirchen biken.
gestern habe ich mich stellenweise wie auf der autobahn gefühlt.

gut dass es nur stellenweise war, denn irgendwie muss man ja von einem trail zum anderen kommen. geht leider nur über den hauptweg.

was mich allerdings nervt, aber auch wieder sehr erheitert! , sind biker mit dickem gerät > 140 mm vorne und hinten die sprüche wie "mit der kiste hier lang?!" raushauen wenn man ihnen mit dem starren hardtail auf dem trail um die ohren fährt.

geschehen am samstag auf dem trail überm wilden schmied. da ist sone schöne wurzelkante bei der man mit etwas ungeschick durchaus mit dem großen kettenblatt aufsetzen kann.

naja, genug damit. jeder fängt mal klein an. 


keep on bikin ...


----------



## Damezzo (3. Februar 2011)

Hey,
nun stelle ich mich auch mal vor. Ich bin 22 und komme aus Oerlinghausen. 
Lese nun schon eine Weile hier mit und aufgrund des "Bielefeld: Verein / Tourentreff" Beitrags bin ich nun auch Offiziell hier. 

Grüße Mezzo


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2011)

Na dann Willkommen in der illustren Runde! 
Bin mal gespannt was das wird mit dem Verein.


----------



## Damezzo (3. Februar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ...
> Bin mal gespannt was das wird mit dem Verein.




Danke Danke, 
ja das bin ich auch. Finde die Idee echt gut... Bin dem einen oder anderen auch sicher schon mal über den Weg gefahren, hier im Lipperland


----------



## andreHF (18. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

dann bin ich auch mal an der Reihe mich vorzustellen, lese schon seid paa Wochen im OWL Forum mit, cooler Haufen hier^^

Ich bin der André, 24 Jahre alt komme aus Enger im Kreis HF

Bin hauptsächlich in Bielefeld und Rödinghausen unterwegs mit meinem MTB, bin Ende September letzten Jahres erst gestartet mitem MTB fahren daher gehts erstmal nur locker zur Sache


Grüße
Andre


----------



## Ins4n3 (18. Februar 2011)

Mit was für einem Rad biste so unterwegs? Evtl. hat man sich in Röd schonmal gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2011)

Willkommen im tollsten Unterforum des IBC!


----------



## Trail-Lenny (22. März 2011)

Hey,
dann darf ich mich auch mal vorstellen, ich bin vor gut einem Jahr mit dem Biken mit einem Cross Bike angefangen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auf ein Fully aufgerüstet. Fahre Touren und Trails in der Egge und Trainingsrunden im Haxtergrund. Demnächst gehts in den Harz und im Sommer in die Alpen.

Gruss
Lenny


----------



## kris. (23. März 2011)

Hi Lenny!

Willkommen im lustichsten Lokal-Forum des IBC.


----------



## Brosig (31. März 2011)

Moin.

Will mich auch gerade vorstellen.
Ich heiße Daniel, bin 27 und komme aus Herford.
Nächste Woche kommt mein Cannondale Flash 1.

Bin die letzten 3 Jahre leider nicht zum Radeln gekommen, aber jetzt will ich dabei bleiben.
Natürlich erstmal locker "rumjuckeln"....

Vielleicht finden sich hier ja nen paar Begleiter...Für streckentipps bin ich ebenfalls sehr dankbar!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bartimaeus (1. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

will mich der munteren Gesellschaft dann auch mal hinzugesellen.

Bin 24, wohne am Nordpark in Bielefeld und kürzlich auf den Trichter gekommen den Teutoburger nicht nur "laufend" zu erobern  kurzum, bin unbeschlagener Neuling, aber für jeden Spaß zu haben und habe mir ein Cube LTD 2010 andrehen lassen... 
Keinen Schimmer, ob das für die Touren reicht, die ihr hier so startet. Bin ganz schön beeindruckt, was sich hier so tagtäglich formiert und organisiert. Zumindest bin ich schon fleißig am mitlesen und wäre auch fast zum ersten Stammtisch gekommen, der im Thread Verein Tourentreff gestartet wurde. Wurde leider daran gehindert teilzunehmen, da ich mir bei einer privaten Ausfahrt in den Hohberge den Finger gebrochen habe, weil ich Schuselkopp nicht damit gerechnet habe, dass die Steine in der Größe von Autoreifen zur Befestigung der Wanderwege verwenden 

Naja, zumindest ist er jetzt wieder heile und mein Bike hat nichts abbekommen, das Wetter wird wieder besser und ich würde mich freuen, hier Leute kennenzulernen, mit denen man gemeinsam rumdampfen kann und die womöglich einen mit Rat und Tat davor bewahren sich dermaßen selbst umzunieten 

Also Leute, die in meiner unmittelbaren Gegend wohnen, bitte doch direkt melden 

Zum Gruße, 
Dennis


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen! 

Da werden sich doch bestimmt MTB'ler finden! 


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. April 2011)

Hallo ihr 2!


----------



## balder (20. April 2011)

Hi also dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor.
Ich bin 22 jahre jung und wohne in Bielefeld Ubbedissen.
Ich Interressiere mich für DH und Freeride, bin aber auf dem Gebiet absoluter Neuling. Bin derzeit dabei mir mein erstes DH/Freeride Bike zubauen und würde mich über Tips und Empfehlungen freuen. Ich hoffe das reicht erstmal über mich Falls es noch fragen zu mir gibt fragt einfach.
mfg Balder


----------



## JENSeits (20. April 2011)

Willkommen! 

Dann mal ab in den Stammtisch mit dir und flott ein paar Fragen gestellt!


----------



## BariSardo (23. April 2011)

Brosig schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Will mich auch gerade vorstellen.
> Ich heiße Daniel, bin 27 und komme aus Herford.
> ...


Hallo Brosig, komme auch aus HF und fahre seit Ende letzten Jahres (allerdings nicht sehr regelmäßig). Wo und wann fährst Du denn ? Können ja mal ggf. was zusammen machen. Starte meistens am Tierpark HF und dann Richtung Bad Salzuflen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Cemeter (29. April 2011)

Hallo!
Bin neu hier und stelle mich auch mal vor.
Ich bin 32Jahre alt und bin eigtl. mein Leben lang radgefahren. Jetzt hab ich mal 4 Jahre durchgehend ein KfZ und hab zugelegt . Da musst ich mich doch dran erinnern, dass ich immer gern gefahren bin. Habe mir jetzt ein Cube Hardtail gekauft und bin ein paarmal gefahren. Da ich mich als MTB-Neuling bezeichnen würde und quasi keinen Fachausdruck kenne. Beschreibe ich einfach mal welche Strecke mir sehr Spaß gemacht hat. Von Lämmershagen über Tönsberg zum BienenSchmidt und zurück. Was ich auch sehr geil finde ist sich bei Meyer zu Sellhausen den Berg hochquälen. Dann könnt ihr mir ja sagen, was das für ne Art zu fahren ist.  Da ich (wie gesagt) noch nicht so lang fahre traue ich mir nur so 30km z.Zt. zu.

Grüße @ all


----------



## kris. (29. April 2011)

Herzlich Wilkommen!
Klingt nach CrossCountry.


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

eine Schande, dass ich dieses coole Unterforum erst jetzt entdeckt habe. 

Ich bin André, heut 22 Jahre alt geworden und komme aus Bielefeld-Vilsendorf. 

Ich studiere an der FH-Bielefeld Maschinenbau mit der Ausrichtung auf Produktions und Kunststofftechnik und konstruiere und baue mir meine Radkomponenten gern auch selber .

Unter der Woche bin ich oft im Bielefelder Umkreis unterwegs. Sozusagen als kleine Feierabendrunde. Am Wochenende gehts dann rauf nach Ascheloh und durch den Teuto und hinab nach Olderdissen. 

Ich würde gerne mal neue Strecken kennen lernen oder Leute, die Bock haben unter der Woche zu heizen. 

Ich fahre ein Enduro-Fully (Canyon Torque) und ein Race-Hardtail (Canyon Grand Canyon) in schnee-weiß.

Vllt haben mich schon ein paar Leute gesehen 

Gruß

André


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

Moin Chainy! 

Auch hierhin veirrt? Ich wollte dich schon einladen!



Du kannst uns hier hinten in Lübbecke gerne mal besuchen kommen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

Tach Nachbar! 

... bin ebenfalls Vilsendorfer, wohne in Nähe des Sportplatzes und war bis vor kurzem mit nem weißen Fuji unterwegs. 

Ist immer gut nen Maschinenbaustudenten in der Nachbarschaft zu haben! 

Willkommen bei den OWL´ern!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

Da an der Grundschule im Neubaugebiet? Da bin ich eben noch lang gefahren. Seeeehr cool.

Gruß an den Nachbarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> Da an der Grundschule im Neubaugebiet? Da bin ich eben noch lang gefahren. Seeeehr cool.
> 
> Gruß an den Nachbarn



Jepp, mitten im Neubaugebiet, zum Spielplatz hin. Bin der mit dem silbernen Toyota Avensis mit 2 großen Katzen auf der Heckscheibe.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bin der mit dem silbernen Toyota Avensis mit 2 großen Katzen auf der Heckscheibe.



Oh mein Gott!


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

Hey, das sieht professionell aus!  ... ist Werbung für meine private Website (Fotografie, Grafikdesign, ...) und die Katzen sind meine! ... hab gerade nur kein Foto parat. Außerdem sind meine Coonies (amerikanische Waldkatzen) Auch nen Hobby von mir!


----------



## unchained (5. Mai 2011)

Ich halte mal Ausschau


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

... da isser! Bremse übrigens auch für Mountainbiker!


----------



## ajey (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo OWLer,

ich lese hier auch schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und will mich jetzt auch mal vorstellen:

Ich bin der André, 39 Jahre und komme aus Minden-Ost. Mein Revier ist zwischen Schaumburg und Bergkirchen, wobei ich bevorzugt im Wesergebirge fahre, weil näher dran und gerade am Wochenende nicht so touristisch überladen wie der Kaiser und Umgebung. 

Ich bin eher ein Schönwetterfahrer, Temperatur ist mir egal, aber bei Dauerregen gehe ich lieber tauchen 

Wie ich sehe sind hier ja ne Menge Mindener unterwegs, vllt läßt sich ja in dieser Saison mal was organisieren, um in größerer Runde das Revier unsicher zu machen! Geeignete Treffpunkte sind, je nach Route: Parkplatz Kaiserhof bzw. Lidl/McD in Lerbeck

Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja melden


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Mai 2011)

Dann mal willkommen, André!

... und ich dachte, wir hätten hier mit Gooni den einzigen Schönwetterfahrer. ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte, wir hätten hier mit Gooni den einzigen Schönwetterfahrer. ;-)



Die Anspielung hatte ich eigentlich schon von André erwartet


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2011)

Wo er Recht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. Mai 2011)

@ ajey

was für ein bike fährst du?
wie lang sind die touren?


----------



## wolfi (13. Mai 2011)

moin,
ich bin der wolfi, bald 45 j. alt und bike seit 1986. ich wohne in bielefeld city und fahre überall dort gerne, wo es schön bergab geht 
ok, die letzten 5 jahre hing mein bike (alutech wildsau hardride) fast nur in der garage, aber durch meinen ältesten sohn (9j) animiert (er hat nun ein mtb) bin ich vor einigen wochen wieder auf das bike gestiegen. und es macht immer noch mächtig spaß. mal gut dass ich die kiste doch noch nicht verkauft hatte...
mein lieblingsrevier ist seit 1986 der gardasee (und umland), da geht nix drüber!
ansonsten liebe ich den teuto von velmerstod bis dissen.
meine hometrails befinden sich im bielefelder westen, also vor der haustür.

also, evtl. trifft man sich ja mal im wald.
ich bin der, der mit einem viel zu schweren bike versucht keuchend die berge hochzuradeln, um die kostbar erkämpften höhenmeter dann in nullkommanix wieder zu vernichten
meine bike historie ist wie folgt:
hercules -> mbk -> scott -> fuchs (vorläufer von dynamics) -> khs (erstes fully) -> nicolai -> alutech -> kona -> intense -> alutech (aktuell)
man erkennt, es ging von leichten ungefederten auf die ersten gefederten bikes, dann freeride gefolgt von dh, und zum schluß wieder dh-lastiger freerider. das alutech fahre ich nun seit 2003, und immer noch gerne!
also,
bis denne
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen!  ... Du wirst merken das sich in der Mountainbike-Szene in den letzten Jahren einiges getan hat. Mittlerweile trifft man unterwegs in unserer Region schon mehr Biker als Jogger.


----------



## wolfi (14. Mai 2011)

danke!
das habe ich auch schon bemerkt, dass die biker "zugenommen" haben.
und was biketechnisch so abgeht...
´86 war ich noch ein absoluter exot. ok, die klamotten habe das übrige dazu getan.... wie peinlich!
das war übrigens 1987 am gardasee:

auf dem 601


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bin der mit dem silbernen Toyota Avensis mit 2 großen Katzen auf der Heckscheibe.



Fährst du nur rückwärts? 
Weil, ich muß die Viecher immer nur aus dem Kühlergrill kratzen. Rückwärts hab ich noch keine gekriegt


----------



## Waldwichtel (14. Mai 2011)

Also am Kühlergrill kleben bei mir ausschließlich nur Zesty-Fahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Die hüpfen dir doch elegant über die Motorhaube, du weißt ja, wie hoch ich springen kann


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wolfi,
ein Willkommen auch von mir. Zum Gardasee fahre ich auch jeden Sommer seit 2001 und es wird nie langweilig da, weil es immer wieder was Neues zu entdecken gibt. 
Der 601 ist allerdings schon sehr spetziell geworden durch Auswaschungen und dem ständigen befahren. Alles fahr ich nicht. In der Bike vom Mai, steht alles neue Wissenswerte vom Lago.
Mit sportlichem Gruß
Pitt


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo @ all,
ich habe gerade von einem jungen, aufgeschlossenem Sonntagswanderer (der überhaupt nichts gegen Biker hat) erfahren, wie es teilweise zwischen Lutersche Egge  Wilder Schmied im Wiehengebirge abgeht:

*Aus seiner Sicht*: Die meisten Biker sind freundlich und rücksichtsvoll! Doch ein Wanderer kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum eine Horde von 4 Bikern mit 40  45 km/h an ihm so schnell vorbei rauschen muss, dass er Mühe hat seinen Hund zu sich zu ziehen, ohne das über die Leine gefahren wird. Das ist Stress pur für Erholungssuchende! 
Einen Bikerunfall hat es auch schon gegeben. Allerdings zum Glück *noch* nicht mit Wanderern, sondern mehr aus Selbstüberschätzung. 

*Hmmm:* Was werden erst die älteren unter den Wanderern denken. Einige empfinden es schon als Belästigung, immer an die Seite springen zu müssen. Verständlich  oder? 
Ich meine es sollte nicht so weit kommen, das Behörden einschreiten müssen und auch noch in der Natur Verkehrsregeln eingeführt werden. 
*Also appelliere ich an alle Biker*: Nehmt bitte etwas Rücksicht auf Wanderer, da sie es nicht einschätzen können, wie geil es ist mit Speed über Trails und Wege zu jagen. 
Besonders auf hochfrequentierten Wegen wie den Kammweg zum Wilden Schmied und zum Kaiser sollten wir Biker den Wanderern Respekt erweisen, dann können wir auch Respekt erwarten!!!!
Jeder sollte sich einmal die DIMB Trailrules durchlesen und mal drüber nachdenken. 
FAIR ON TRAILS bei: dimb.de
Es gibt noch genügend Nebenwege, auf denen man es an Sonntagen so richtig krachen lassen kann. Biker mit Verstand sollten sich auch mal einen übermütigen Kollegen unterwegs zur Seite nehmen und im klar machen, das es nur zum Nachteil ist, wenn unser Image negativ rüberkommt. Denn wir wollen unsere Freiheit genießen  oder? Natürlich gibt es da auch noch die "militanten Wanderer", die uns hassen und mit denen man gar nicht reden kann. Hab ich auch schon erlebt. 
Ich will hiermit nicht den Oberlehrer spielen, sondern nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben *und hoffe das es auch von den Bikern gelesen wird, die hier nur mitlesen*. Schließlich will ich am Wilden Schmied auch noch mein Weizen trinken können, ohne von Wanderern belästigt zu werden 
Mit sportlichem Gruß
Pitt


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Mai 2011)

kann ich alles nachvollziehen.

was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann sind leute die trotz warnzeichen von hinten nicht an die seite gehen, leute die zu zweit einen >= 2 m breiten weg komplett versperren, leute die ohne zu gucken plötzlich einen richtungswechsel vornehmen und sich dann beschweren wenn sie dann direkt vor dem vorderrad stehen und z.b. gruppen wo einer mich kommen sieht, an die seite geht, und die anderen nicht aufmerksam macht.

und ja, ich fahre an wochenenden viel auf dem kamm zwischen kaiser und burg. dahinter dann meistens die trails, aber dort ists ja mit fußgängern nicht anders.


----------



## Forest-Pitt (17. Mai 2011)

ja klar k_star. du hast recht. Gegen die Dumheit und Taubheit ist halt keine noch so gut gemeinte Rücksicht gewachsen. Hab ich auch schon genug erlebt: Man weiß nie wo die Fußgänger hin gehen, aber sie selbst auch nicht. Klassisch ist der Kreuzgang. Einer geht von Rechts nach Links, der Andere anders herum. Man muss immer bremsbereit sein. 
Ich fahre auch die Strecke regelmäßig von Ahlsen zum Kaiser und zurück. Vllt treffen wir uns ja mal auf'n Bier beim Schmied und lassen uns mal über diese Leute so richtig aus 
lg Pitt


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, dann will ich wohl auch mal...

Im Forum bin ich zwar schon seit 2001 unterwegs, bin allerdings gebürtiger Kölner und wohne auch seit jeher im Rheinland, weswegen ich in diesem Forenbereich eher weniger unterwegs gewesen bin 
Nun zieht es mich ab Juli/August der Liebe und des Studiums wegen nach (OW)L, genauer nach Lemgo.
Bin 25, schreibe gerade meine Abschlussarbeit an der Sporthochschule in Köln und bin entweder in Skateparks oder auf dem Trail zu finden, über den ich hoffentlich bald (wenn es denn endlich lieferbar ist) mein neues Herb FR von Last jagen kann...

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was, denn ich kenne persönlich bisher eigentlich kaum Biker aus der Gegend. Denke, dass ich neben Lemgo auch öfter in Detmold/am Hermann unterwegs sein werde...

Bis dahin 
Hannes


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2011)

Wow, immer mehr IBC-Hochkaräter hier unterwegs 


Willkommen! 

Ich denke du wirst hier auch viel Spaß haben können und aus Lemgo kommen auch ein paar sehr nette Radfahrer! 



LG Jens


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Hej Hannes!





 im schönsten Teil NRWs! 
Mitfahrgelegenheiten finden sich hier immer.


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Mai 2011)

Hi!,

was genau hast du denn in der FH Lemgo für pläne?
Was bietet sich da für dich nach einem Sportstudium an?

Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (21. Mai 2011)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Ja, dann will ich wohl auch mal...
> Bis dahin
> Hannes



Uhhh die erste Prominenz im OWL-Bereich!

Danke für die geilen und lockeren Roadtrip-Berichte! Echt geil jeden Mittag nach der Schule was geiles zum Lesen zu haben...ich hoffe das war nicht der letzte Trip von euch.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal aufm Trail. Bin öfter beim Hermann, Eggegebirge oder auch mal Richtung Lemgo unterwegs.....

sag bescheid wenn du den kleinen witzigen Dirtbereich bei Lößbruch wieder in Schuss gebracht hast 
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (21. Mai 2011)

Moin.


Ich bin dann mal der Neue.
Eigentlich bin ich Marathon und Ultra Marathon Läufer aber da ich mich
im Oktober und erneut im März  beim Inline Hockey an beiden Sprunggelenken verletzt habe, 
kann ich laufechnisch nicht so wie ich will 
Da ich den Hermann ausfallen lassen musste und im September den Jungfrau-Marathon laufen will, 
muss ich irgendwie Kraft und Kondi pumpen.
Über den Winter klappte das ganz gut mit Eishockey und ab der schneefreien Zeit wieder mit dem Fahrradfahren zur Arbeit.
Jetzt soll sich MTB dazu gesellen.
Ich hatte noch ein 15 Jahre altes komplett ungefedertes Bike, das mag aber mein kaputter Rücken nicht  
und so erstand ich erst mal ein billiges Fully zum testen ob mir das ganze auf Dauer überhaubt Spass macht.

Iiiich denke es macht mir Spass 

Bilder für die Augen gibt es hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8335500&postcount=488

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Natürlich auch Dir ein Willkommen!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2011)

Willkommen in der bunten Runde!
Der Spaß wird sich noch sehr steigern!


----------



## 230691 (21. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein Willkommen an euch beide 

@Freesoul

Schön das Lemgo zuwachs bekommt. Werde einfach nicht das Gefühl los, dass Detmold und Lemgo recht wenig hier im Forum vertreten ist^^

Wenn du mal hier am Hermannsdenkmal vorbei schauen möchtest, könnte man sicherlich mal mit dem Kris zusammen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## kris. (21. Mai 2011)

Leeres Blatt kommt auch aus Detmold. Leider schaut er nicht oft hier vorbei...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich denke du wirst hier auch viel Spaß haben können und aus Lemgo kommen auch ein paar sehr nette Radfahrer!





kris. schrieb:


> Mitfahrgelegenheiten finden sich hier immer.


Na das klingt ja schonmal gut 


Sgt.Green schrieb:


> was genau hast du denn in der FH Lemgo für pläne?
> Was bietet sich da für dich nach einem Sportstudium an?


In Lemgo heißt die Option "Medienproduktion". Ich würde jedoch noch lieber nach Bielefeld an die FH, um Fotografie zu studieren. Ist neben dem ganzen Sportkram mein Ausgleich und Haupt"hobby" (*hust*) und Nebenjob. Nachdem ich vor nem halben Jahr schonmal durchgerasselt bin wäre es für meine Zukunftsplanung förderlich, da jetzt anfangen zu können - es gibt noch so viel zu lernen! Wir werden sehen...wird auf jeden Fall in die Richtung Foto/Video gehen.


Domme02 schrieb:


> Danke für die geilen und lockeren Roadtrip-Berichte! Echt geil jeden Mittag nach der Schule was geiles zum Lesen zu haben...ich hoffe das war nicht der letzte Trip von euch.


Danke fürs Lob! Nein, war nicht der letzte Trip. 2012 gibt es eine neue Auflage 


230691 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal hier am Hermannsdenkmal vorbei schauen möchtest, könnte man sicherlich mal mit dem Kris zusammen eine Runde drehen.


 Da hatte ich letztens schon einen ziemlich fetzigen Trail entdeckt, als ich mal fahren war...bin diesbezüglich für alles offen!


----------



## unchained (22. Mai 2011)

wie cool  FH Bielefeld


----------



## p.ha (22. Mai 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Ich bin dann mal der Neue.
> ...



hallo dirk,

ich glaube dich kenne ich  
herzlich willkommen in diesem forum 

auf bald in dransfeld .....

en gruess us de ostschwiiz
peter


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin Timo.
Komme aus Rheda-Wiedenbrück und bin fast 16 Jahre alt.
Bin jetzt 2,5 Jahre mein Focus Black Raider Crossrad gefahren, danach habe ich mir noch ein Rennrad gegönnt.
Nun habe ich das Crossrad auf gelöstund mir nen Radon Slide 7.0 bestellt ( hoffe es kommt bald ).

Damit habe ich jetzt vor den Teuto zu befahren.

Würe mich freuen wenn ich aml mit einen von euch mitfahren könnte damit ich ein paar Strecken kennen lerne und nicht alleine unterwegs sein muss.

Gruß: Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (25. Mai 2011)

Hej Timo!
Willkommen im schönsten OWL-Forum der IBC.  
Mindestens einen Gütersloher haben wir hier für eine Fahrgemeinschaft...


----------



## pecto69 (25. Mai 2011)

Welcome Timo.

Komme aus Schloss Holte, auch Kreis GT ;-)

Dirk


----------



## timolo95 (25. Mai 2011)

Schön zu hören.

könnte ich dann mal mit dem ein oder  anderen Mitfahren ?


----------



## timolo95 (25. Mai 2011)

Das habe ich noch vergessen ,

wenn jemaqnd probleme mit sienem bike hat , ich würde es kostenlos reperieren bzw würde ich auch ein Inividual aufbau machen.
Schreibt mich dann einfach an.


----------



## Danimal (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

noch ein Bielefelder. Ich fahre seit 1988 MTB, seit '95 in Bielefeld, seit 2003 hier im IBC. Mit einigen aus dieser Runde hier bin ich schon gefahren, bei anderen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Ich bin früher reichlich Marathons und CC-Rennen gefahren (Crist Alp, Salzkammergut, 24h, Singlespeed-Marathon-DM, ...) und habe aber mittlerweile auf die meisten Rennveranstaltungen keinen Bock mehr (und fahre dann lieber ne geile Tour ;-) ). Ich fahre gerne anspruchsvolle Trails und auch gerne mal zügig, Lieblingsreviere sind Luberon, Pfalz und die kalifornische Sierra Nevada.
Vereine, mit denen ich zu tun habe: Zee Aylienz Hagen (mein Heimatverein) und Bike-Sport-Lippe Detmold.

Man sieht sich im Forst!

Happy Trails,
Dan


----------



## kris. (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ajey (27. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @ ajey
> 
> was für ein bike fährst du?
> wie lang sind die touren?




Hey k-star,

sorry war bussy in letzter Zeit.

Du erkennst mich leicht, ich bin der mit dem oldtimer, einem 95er hardtail Marin Pine Mountain  
(... muß ja schließlich zum Auto passen XD) 

Meine Touren sind unter der Woche um die 20 km (Feierabendrunde: Nammer Klippe - Fernsehturm bzw. Kaiser - Steinbruch Häverstädt) am Wochenende gern länger (Idaturm, Klippenturm, Papenbrink bzw. Schaumburg/Paschenburg). Sind dann so um die 40km, aber für die Schaumburg-und-zurück-Tour ist mein jetziger Trainingsstand noch nicht ausreichend


----------



## PangerLenis (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Name ist Felix ich komme auf den Kreis Herford, ich bin 18 Jahre  jung Und bin bis jetzt nur ausreichend Fahrrad auf dem spinnig-bike  gefahren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe bis vor einem halben Jahr relativ viel Ausdauer-sport gemacht  sowie KDK Training was allerdings nicht mehr drin ist da ich 2  entzündete Kniescheiben hatte/habe, des weiteren bin ich immer sehr viel  und lange wandern gegangen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ich habe mich Im Forum registriert um mich über bikes mal einzulesen und um zu gucken was für mich in frage kommen könnte.

Hauptsächlich habe/hätte ich vor Mitte nächsten Jahres im Sommer eine Woche lang durch die Alpen zu radeln.

MFG,


Felix


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Felix 

Ich glaube du kannst hier viele nützliche Infos in der IBC finden. So gings auch mir.



LG Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Felix,

willkommen im Forum! 

... deinem Nick zufolge solltest du die Sattelfrage auch nicht 
vernachlässigen. Sumsemann kann da sicher wertvolle Tips 
geben wenn es mal soweit ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2011)

jetzt bekomme ich grade etwas angst!


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juni 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt bekomme ich grade etwas angst!



keine Sorge, 

neue Generationen, neue Namen


----------



## kris. (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn man die Buchstaben umstellt kommt "seniler Pang" raus.
Oder habe ich jetzt irgendwas falsch verstanden?!?


----------



## 230691 (16. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen 

@Kris JAAAA hast du^^ überlege noch einmal


----------



## gooni11 (17. Juni 2011)

Ja herzlich willkommen hier und an den Geräten zu haus !
Ich würd bei deinem Problem über scheibenräder nachdenken!! Nicht das sich da was in den Speichen verhäddert 

Und Sumsemann  der hat zwar lauter Beulen aber lang is da nix. Ausser vielleicht seine lange Leitung :

Wo ich Alpen lese.... Da braucht man was leichtes mit federweg... Also wieder ein s- Works 
Mfg


----------



## PangerLenis (17. Juni 2011)

Danke für den freundlichen und humorvollen Empfang

Habe als ersten hobel das canyon Nerve XC 5.0 ins Auge gefasst und werde wohl zeitnah nach Koblenz fahren und das teil dort mal testen.

Nicht das es falsch rüber kommt ich bin nicht einer von den läppschen sonntags Spaziergängern die durch den Wald geistern und sich über mtb´ler beschweren sonder eher ein von den Leuten die an einem Wochenende 20-80 KM wandern(mit Gepäck), und das ganze auch mal wenn es kälter ist 
Minus 18Grad letzten Winter waren nachts über im Stukenberg auch kein Problem

MFG,


Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Juni 2011)

PangerLenis schrieb:


> ....sonder eher ein von den Leuten die an einem Wochenende 20-80 KM wandern(mit Gepäck), und das ganze auch mal wenn es kälter ist
> Minus 18Grad letzten Winter waren nachts über im Stukenberg auch kein Problem
> 
> MFG,
> ...



Felix, das hört sich gut an.
Ich glaube wir sollten mal ne Tour machen


----------



## PangerLenis (17. Juni 2011)

Dann erzähl mal mehr, gerne per PN


----------



## kris. (18. Juni 2011)

oder im Stammtisch, dann haben wir alle was davon... 

Hmmm, -18°... das erinnert mich an meine Bikerei ins Büro vorletzten Winter.
War doch manchmal etwas frisch an die Fingers morgens.


----------



## DJ-FoFo (19. Juni 2011)

*No#3927*

Moin moin,

Ich bin der Steffen, 29J jung und komme aus dem wunderschönen Kalletal hier im Kreis Lippe.
Eigentlich - sportlich gesehen - bisher nur auf 2 Beinen unterwegs. Hauptinteresse an allen Läufen ab 10km hier in der Umgebung. Hermannsläufe wurden nun auch schon 2 absolviert.
Jedoch fehlte mir irgendwie die Abwechslung. Durch einen überraschenden Umzug im letzten Jahr, musste ich den Kauf eines Hardtails leider auf 2011 verschieben. Und seit gestern ist es dann auch soweit. Nach einigen Überlegungen ist es dann das Centurion Backfire Limited XTR geworden, welches die ersten 50km auch schon abgespult hat (sämtliche Wetterlagen inbegriffen). Bis auf das Gesäß sind auch keine Schmerzen spürbar  
 Meine Fahrten sollen hier hauptsächlich quer durchs Lipperland sowie auch im Kreis Herford/Minden verlaufen.
Da ich seit knapp 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf nem Bike gesessen bin, muss ich mich doch eher als "Rookie" bezeichen. Wenn ich überlege was sich in dieser Zeit doch alles getan hat - leck mich fett!
Das ganze Fachchinesich erstmal irgendwie auf die Reihe bekommen (was ist XTR, was Deore, Tektro usw). Da stehst quasi erstmal im Wald. 
Als Kfz Mech. leb ich ja nicht hinterm Mond aber als Newbie stehst erstma da. Dennoch bin ich ja lernfähig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nun denn, ich freu mich auf die Quatscherei mit euch.


----------



## 230691 (19. Juni 2011)

Dann mal Willkommen in dieser verrückten Runde


----------



## DJ-FoFo (19. Juni 2011)

schönen Schrank


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2011)

Tach auch!


----------



## Stefan1210 (25. Juni 2011)

hallo ich bin der stefan aus lemgo, 26 jahre jung und gerade noch in den anfängen der fahrerei auf unbefestigten wegen.
bin ein paar mal im stadtwald gewesen ;-)nhat auch spaß gemacht aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt düst man da immer in die runde.

lg stefan


----------



## DJ-FoFo (25. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin und Willkommen!
Welches 2rädrige Ungeheuer nennst Du denn dein eigen?

greetings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1210 (25. Juni 2011)

ja das ist nichts besonderes ....http://www.serious-cycles.com/mountainbikes-2010/serious-shoreline.html
aber bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden damit
lg


----------



## RolfK (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

endlich mal wieder nen Lemgoer. Ja der Wald ist nicht allzu groß, aber wenn du z.B. nach hinten weiter Richtung Schwelentrup usw. fährst, ist die Runde wenigstens einigermaßen groß. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Wald.....


----------



## Lahderbiker (26. Juni 2011)

Servus Stefan


----------



## Stolly (3. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen, 
wieder einer aus Bielefeld (ja, das gibts wirklich). 
Nach 15 Jahren Abstinenz will ich auch mal wieder in den Busch.
Ein Rad suche ich noch.


----------



## Thorsten175 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

nachdem ich hier schon ein paar Tage "rumgestöbert" habe, wollte ich mich jetzt auch mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 38 Jahre, komme aus B.O. und bin erst seit kurzem dabei. War früher mal aktiver Ironman und habe dann Jahre nichts mehr gemacht und jetzt hat mich der Sportvirus wieder gepackt und auf reines RR hatte ich keine Bock mehr.
Will mal sehen, was ich für mich hier Lehrreiches rausziehen kann. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf den Wegen!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kris. (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr 2! 
Willkommen im OWL-Forum. Da habt ihr es ja grade noch rechtzeitig zum (hoffentlich) demnächst stattfindenden Sommertreff geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten175 (5. Juli 2011)

@ Kris: Danke für die Einladung. Ist leider mein Dienstwochenende, von daher muß ich absagen


----------



## JP23 (5. Juli 2011)

So Moin, naja wohl eher Abend ...
Ich bin der Julian, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Heiligenkirchen bei Detmold.
Fahre zurzeit ein Winora Alamos 2010 andem ich ziemlich viel verändert habe
Bitte nicht wundern, ist zwar kein richtiges Moutainbike hält aber eindeutig mehr aus als man denkt. Bin damit so zu 60%im Wald.
Ich bewege dieses Fahrrad also schon artgerecht und nicht so als citycrosser oder gar Treckingrad 
Bilder folgen im pssenden Thread.

Mfg JP23


----------



## RolfK (5. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Viel Spass hier......


----------



## MaaxPower (19. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich bin Max. Ich bin 14 Jahre alt. Ich komme aus Minden  Fahre zurZeit garnichts deshalb auch auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad hier im Forum.


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Juli 2011)

MaaxPower schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Ich bin Max. Ich bin 14 Jahre alt. Ich komme aus Minden  Fahre zurZeit garnichts deshalb auch auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad hier im Forum.



Dann mal herzlich willkommen hier, Max! 

... und nu aber ab ins Bett!!!


----------



## MaaxPower (19. Juli 2011)

Wieso das denn ?  
Wer kommt denn so aus der näheren Umgebung von Minden ?


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und nu aber ab ins Bett!!!





Nu sei mal nicht so streng, er hat ja bald Ferien...


----------



## MaaxPower (20. Juli 2011)

Yey Ferien xD Hoffe mein neues Bike ist schnell gekauft und ich kann die Ferien damit genißen !


----------



## Opmek (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammn

dann stell ich mich auch mal eben fix vor,
ich bin der Seb, bin 26Jahre alt und komm aus Geseke/Lippstadt.
bin zurzeit auf meinem alten Bulls Hardtail unterwegs und warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Canyon AM 6.0.

Zurzeit fahre ich mit einem Arbeitskollegen in Eringerfeld, später wenn die Fahrtechnik besser ist, solls öfters ins Sauerland/Teutoburger Wald gehn.

bis denn


----------



## kris. (20. Juli 2011)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac_J (1. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

dann will ich wohl auch mal.

Bin Sebastian (22) aus Bünde/Ahle. Habe mir vor zwei Wochen mein erstes Bike gekauft ein Kona Tanuki. Bin also auch noch nicht danz so fit bei dem Thema Mtb. Ich hoffe, der ein oder andere kann mir bei Fragen weiter helfen?! Bin frühr mal Motorrad Trail gefahren wo mir aber dann die Zeit und das Gelände für fehlte. Fahre meist im Wiehengebirge rund um Rödinghausen vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand ein paar gute Trails zeigen?

Mfg Sebastian


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. August 2011)

Welcome! 

... aus dem Wiehengebirge sind hier auch einige unterwegs. 
Anschluß sollte sich daher auf jeden Fall finden. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## NeoRC (5. August 2011)

Hallo,

nach 5 Jahren ohne Biken bin ich wieder aktiv. Mein Name ist Mirko.
Komme aus Paderborn.
Vor den 5 Jahren war ich ziemlich aktiv und habe viele Kilometer in der Egge/Teuto/Haxtergrund/Sauerland gefahren.
Wer kommt noch aus Paderborn und hat Interesse an ein paar Ausfahrten mit dem MTB?

Gruß
Mirko


----------



## creatini (14. August 2011)

Will mal die Frauenquote erhöhen:
Ich bin Christina und mit meinem Mann entweder zwischen Wilhelmsdenkmal und Nettelstedt oder Richtung Klippenturm/Idaturm unterwegs. Ich versuche mich an (fast) jedem Trail in der Umgebung, manchmal klappts-manchmal nicht.

Gibt es hier vielleicht noch mehr Frauen in der Umgebung?


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2011)

Willkommen!

Ich habe mal eine Dame in der Nähe von Porta getroffen. Mein Kumpel hatte ihr dann einen Tourentreff in Porta empfohlen. Da sollen wohl ein paar Damen dabei sein.
Soll ich mich erkundigen, welcher das ist?


LG Jens


----------



## creatini (15. August 2011)

Ja klar, gerne.

Vielen Dank
Christina


----------



## ilonka (15. August 2011)

hay, ich mußte mich anmelden damit ich mit einem Mädel in Kontakt treten kann, die noch weibliche Unterstützung sucht. Ich fahre in der Porta Westfalica, mit meiner Bikepartnerin, wir Mädels sind ganz schön allein auf weiter Flur. Das Mountainbiken ist sehr stark Männerlastig! Hoffe wir können das ändern. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch mehr Mädels melden würden.


----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2011)

Ah da hats geklappt - super!


----------



## ilonka (15. August 2011)

ja,ja soweit war ich auch schon, aber wie kann ich Dir z.B. eine Nachricht zukommen lassen oder ... Da komme ich nicht weiter, da möchte das System immer wieder das ich mich neu anmelde, so´n sch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (15. August 2011)

ruf mich mal an dann erklär ichs dir, falls du magst.


----------



## ilonka (15. August 2011)

ha,ha,ha Witzbold, da ist doch ein Mädel das sucht noch andere Mädels zum biken, richtig? Und die möchte ich kennen lernen damit mehr Mädels im Berg biken! OK?????


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. August 2011)

Jens ist doch noch versorgt


----------



## creatini (16. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hier ist keine singlebörse!
> 
> @ creatini
> 
> ...




Mmmh, ja, wir haben beide Racebikes. Aber ich habe keine weißen Bikeklamotten....und mein Bike auch keine weißen Reifen.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (26. August 2011)

Nachträglich noch, irgendwie hab ich dieses Lokalforum erst gestern wirklich entdeckt!

Nennt mich Bene, ich bin 26, wohne nach einem grausamen Jahr in Wuppertal endlich wieder in der Hochburg Lippes und bekomme (so Gott denn will und keine Lieferprobleme auftreten) irgendwann Ende diesen/Anfang des nächsten Jahres ein Canyon Torque. Bis dahin sitze ich weiter hier auf heißen Kohlen und kanns kaum noch erwarten, besonders da Tag für Tag Teil für Teil Ausrüstung zu mir geflogen kommt per Post 

Bisher kenne ich fast keine Biker aus dem Raum Detmold und Umgebung, ich hoffe das ändert sich rapide sobald ich nach 1 1/2 Jahren endlich wieder ein Bike habe!


----------



## kris. (26. August 2011)

Willkommen im schönsten OWL-Bike-Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erars (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich will mich dann auch mal vorstellen  Ich heiße Micha und werde nächste Woche aus dem Hochsauerland nach Lemgo ziehen zwecks studium. Dieses Jahr wird zwar Bike-technisch nicht mehr viel gehen, da ich seit 3 Monaten verletzt bin, aber nächstes Jahr will ich wieder voll durchstarten.
Was das Terrain angeht kann man mich in die cc-Schublade stecken. Leichte defiziete in der Fahrtechnik, aber trotzdem massig Spass am Biken  . Also jetzt nicht falsch verstehen...ich bin jetzt kein anfänger mehr. Bin auch schon bei Marathons mitgefahren. Aber wenn es einen in meiner Gruppe legt, dann bin zu 95% ich das -.-  Vielleicht kommt mir aber auch nächstes Jahr ein Freerider ins Haus...mal sehen. 

Schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## 230691 (26. August 2011)

Dann mal Herzlich Willkommen ihr zwei


----------



## Biog (26. August 2011)

Moin 
ich heiße milan bin 13 Jahre alt und wollte mich auch mal vorstellen.
ich wollte mal fragen ob hir jemand bock hat sich mit mir die hände schmuzig zu machen, um nen dh trail zu bauen
mfg
Milan


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2011)

Nochmal Willkommen im Forum, auch euch Beiden daoben!

Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## Biog (26. August 2011)

Aus minden/hahlen


----------



## Amokles (27. August 2011)

Hi. 

Ich bin Thommes, 25 Jahre alt, Aus Halle, Wohne in Bielefeld.
Ich bin schon ne ganze weile hier imForum unterwegs, hab mich aber bissher nur um Downhill gekümmert. Das hab ich nun an den Nagel gehängt und fahre nun Enduro/FR-Touren '(wie auch immer ihr das nenen wollt).

Da ich in Bielefeld zwar jede Menge Downhiller kenne, aber kaum Enduro bzw Touren fahrer, dachte ich, ich stell mich hier mal vor um nen paar neue Leute zum Biken zu finden. 

Also: Hier bin ich.


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

Servus 

Ich denke doch du wirst nen paar nette Mitfahrer finden!


----------



## kris. (27. August 2011)

Da freut sich der Sumsemann bestimmt. Wieder einer mit viel Federweg.


----------



## Biog (28. August 2011)

echt ich kenne nur drei. zwei an der L-egge und eine in bergkirchen


----------



## Peter88 (28. August 2011)

suchst Downhills, bezeichnest dein bike aber als schrothaufen

es wäre ja quasi fast Körperverletzung wenn wir dir Tipps geben würden, wo nette Strecken sind 

googel mal nach den Trailmeisen aus b.o.
vielleicht ist das ja was für dich

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biog (29. August 2011)

hahaha nee kannst mir ruhig tippsgeben. und danke für die seite ich sehe mal ob ich damit was anfangen kann 

Mfg 
Milan


----------



## PangerLenis (29. August 2011)

Wie wäre es wenn du dich, wenigstens ein wenig an der Deutschen -rechtschreibung "orientierst"?.


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

@Biog,
hier wird dir keiner Angaben zu der Lage von einzelnen Trails geben.



PangerLenis schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du dich, wenigstens ein wenig an der Deutschen -rechtschreibung "orientierst"?.



wie heißt das in diesem uralten Schinken, den jeder kennt aber niemand gelesen hat?
"der werfe den ersten Stein.." oder so


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. August 2011)

PangerLenis schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du dich, wenigstens ein wenig an der Deutschen -rechtschreibung "orientierst"?.



... ich korrigiere

Wie wäre es*,* wenn du dich wenigstens ein wenig an der *d*eutschen *R*echtschreibung "orientierst"?

Habe somit 5 Fehler gefunden: _(du und dich muss ja nicht mehr zwingend groß geschrieben werden)_
- fehlendes Komma
- falsches Komma
- Groß-/Kleinschreibung
- falscher Punkt

Dazu kommt, das dein Name falsch geschrieben ist! 

Sorry, musste sein!


----------



## Bassbrocken (30. August 2011)

Hey Guys! 

seit heute bin ich auch endlich wieder Mitglied dieser Community  Nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz endlich wieder ein MTB gekauft!

Ich bin Sebastian, 22 Jahre und komme aus dem Kreis Höxter, wohne momentan aber in Paderborn! Bin eigentl. jahrelang nur noch auf der Straße gefahren und war es nun irgendwie Leid. 

Also falls wer nen paar gute Routen kennt, die man um Paderborn/Höxter fahren kann, der kann sich ja mal melden!

man liest sich!


----------



## Bassbrocken (30. August 2011)

mach ich mal, wenn ich mich wieder ein bisschen zurecht gefunden habe. erstmal wieder "einfahren"


----------



## PangerLenis (30. August 2011)

Ich bin kein Rechtschreibnazi aber wenn ich wirklich überhaupt nicht weis was derjenige von mir will stört es schon ein wenig....

Das ganze war auch nicht böse gemeint, aber selbst *ICH* kann am Satzanfang GROß schreiben....

Außerdem Tippe ich vom Blackberry mit meinen wurschtfingern

mfg,

*P*anger*l*enis


----------



## slang (30. August 2011)

der Jung ist 13!
Unleserlich, okay, aber es war nicht unverständlich.

Hast du nur nen bisschen Wurstfinger oder warum schreibst du das klein? 

Auch nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Biog (31. August 2011)

Hahaha neeeee ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scorpion2k4 (1. September 2011)

Mahlzeit,
Bin jetzt schon seid einiger Zeit im Forum unterwegs und wollte mich auch mal vorstellen. Bin 23 Jahre alt und komme aus dem kleinen Dorf Cappel. Wer es net kennt das liegt neben Lippstadt. Das könnte vieleicht ein Begriff für euch sein ^^ . Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve Am und bin auch net wirklich gut in der Rubrik "Rechtschreibung"  . 
Fahren tue ich meistens in Willingen, Winterberg oder Rüthen. Aber ich will auch mal mehr sehen und suche immer welche die lust haben nen bischen zu biken. Dieses Jahr ist mein erstes Mtb Jahr und bin direkt süchtig geworden ^^ . 

mFg Benedikt


----------



## SkyriderHF (3. September 2011)

Hey!
Ich komme aus Herford, bin 33 und bin meistens zwischen HF und BS unterwegs und fahre nur locker CC zum Spaß haben und dreckig werden. ;-)

MFG Stefan


----------



## kris. (3. September 2011)

Willkommen, ihr 2!


----------



## Deleted 223158 (7. September 2011)

HI 
grad angemeldet   bin 21 und komme aus Bielefeld und habe jetzt noch das MTB neben dem Fitnesstudio entdeckt! Habe jetzt auch schon paar touren im teute hinter mir und würde mich freuen noch paar gleichgesinnte zu finden


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

Tach auch! 

Schmeiss das Studio und investiere die Kohle in neue Parts!


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. September 2011)

Hi!

Willkommen im Forum!

Bin auch aus Bielefeld - wollte am Wochenende ein bissel biken, evtl. kann man ja zusammen fahren.

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 223158 (7. September 2011)

Also das Studio werde ich nie aufgeben  das ist mein lebeninhalt   das ist ne lebenseinstellung ^^  aber das mtb ist ein guter ausgleich und macht echt fun. 

Ja  muss man mal schauen


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

okay.
dann könntest du dich mit sumsemann gut verstehen.


----------



## Deleted 223158 (7. September 2011)

Wer ist sumsemann


----------



## kris. (7. September 2011)

der hier


----------



## Deleted 223158 (7. September 2011)

Hey den kenn ich vom sehen  der ist auch in meinem studio (MC Fit ) bzw war ^^ lange nicht mehr gesehen dort !


----------



## Jan_nazgul (18. September 2011)

Hey alle zusammen,

wollte hier auch mal vorstellig werden. Bin zwar schon seit Jahren meist stiller Mitleser, aber habe es bisher versäumt hier mal "hallo" zu sagen: "Hallo"

Ich heisse Jan, bin 28 Jahre Jung, komme aus der Provinzhauptstadt Lemgo und bewege mich MTB-Technisch auf einem Stumpjumper FSR durch die Wälder der Umgebung, sprich Lemgo und alles in einem 20KM-Radius drumherum. Lieblingsstrecke ist Lemgo-Detmold (Herrmann hoch und wieder runter)- Bielefeld (über den Herrmannsweg) und bei Lust wieder nach Le zurück. Habe in Bi Sport studiert und komme ganz brauchbar über Stock und Stein.

Beim durchlesen der vielen Seiten hier sind mir noch einige andere Lemgoer aufgefallen. Ich "trainiere" eine "Seniorentruppe" auch aus lemgo, mit denen ich meistens am Sonntag ne Runde durchs Lipperland drehe. Ist ne spassige Gruppe die bei Wind und Wetter (wie heute.... brrrr....) unterwegs ist. Alleine fahren ist nicht sooo spannend, daher würde es mich freuen, wenn man mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen könnte. Fahre gerne über Stock und Stein, auch gerne Bergauf, allerding lieber Bergrunter. 

gruß Jan


----------



## kris. (19. September 2011)

Willkommen! 

hehe, mit betreutem biken bist du hier ja genau richtig. wir werden alle nicht jünger...


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. September 2011)

Sehe ich genauso!  ... Gibt es da ne Mindesteintrittsgrenze bei der Seniorengruppe? Ich kenn da nämlich einen, der is nicht so schnell und der hätte evtl. Interesse.


----------



## RolfK (19. September 2011)

Gibs ja wohl nicht. Hab noch nie einen im Wald gesehen, schon überhaupt keine MTB-Seniorengang. Alters- und Konditionsmäßig könnte ich sofort Mitglied werden 
Jan, wenn du mal Böcke hast auf eine entspannte Runde am Woe, melde dich ruhig.


----------



## Jan_nazgul (20. September 2011)

hey,
also den Titel Seniorenbetreuer habe ich von den "Senioren" selbst bekommen. Sind im Schnitt 45- 50 Lenze alt. Von der Kondition und Fahrtechnik her verglichen mit mir teilweise noch sehr fitt bis "Oha... ich glaube ich habe Waldboden unter mir... lieber wieder Radweg" Ich scheuche die "Alten" aber auch gerne  Es ist aber immer nen Spass mit der Truppe. Könnte vom Alter her quasi deren Sohn sein. 
@ RolfK: Würde mich über eine Runde freuen! Werde bei Gelegenheit ne PN absetzen.

gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tycron (30. September 2011)

Hi Leutz.
Ich lese hier schon ziemlich lange mit und dachte es wäre doch mal an der Zeit mich auch vorzustellen.
Ich bin Sven, 27 und komme aus Minden/Meißen. Zur Zeit studiere ich und daher fehlt mir auch einfach vorne und hinten das Geld, um dieses schöne Hobby hier noch schöner zu machen. Ich fahre ein mehr oder weniger straßenzugelassenes Longus (wohl eher Baumarktqualität), da ich es nicht nur zum spaßfahren benutze.
So fahre ich nur hin und wieder, wenn die Zeit es zulässt, im Wesergebirge die Waldautobahnen ab. Meist von Nammen richtung Portakanzel.
So on, gruß Sven


----------



## DL82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit,

wollte nur kurz "Hallo" sagen.

Mein Name ist Daniel, bin so gut wie 29 und komme aus Herford.
Habe dieses Jahr aufgrund von Zeitmangel und einer Arjen Robben gleichen Verletzungsserie mit dem Fussball spielen aufgehört.

Drei Kollegen von mir fahren schon länger Mountainbike und haben mich qausi dazu überredet...

Hätte ich gewusst, dass mir das so derbe viel Spass macht hätte ich mir gleich nen vernünftiges Rad gekauft, so muss ich mich jetzt erstmal mit meinem Panther XPRESS begnügen. 

Am liebsten und natürlich auch aus örtlicher Nähe fahre ich im Stuckenberg Herford. Dort haben wir auch eine hanvoll netter Trails.
Ansonsten sind Wiehengebirge, Teuto und Salzuflen noch Ziele von mir.

Hoffe hier einfach nen paar nette Leute kennen zu lernen und mal vielleicht gemeinsam zu fahren.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

Servus!


----------



## DL82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke Dir!

Also wenn wer mal mitfahren möchte oder in meiner Nähe fährt...bin offen für neue Trails usw.,

dann einfach schreiben.


----------



## markus.we (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Markus, 36 Jahre alt und wohne in Kirchlengern.
Ich fahre ein Steppenwolf Tundra FS.

Da es sich hier natürlich anbietet, bin ich meist im Wiehengebirge unterwegs und kenne dort auch schon die meisten Trails.

Ich würde hier gern ein paar nette Leute kennen lernen, denen ich mich zwecks gemeinsamer Touren anschließen kann. Gerne auch mal im Teutoburger Wald, da ich mich dort nicht so gut auskenne aber praktischer ist es natürlich hier in der Umgebung.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## kris. (5. Oktober 2011)

Aloah! Für die Ecke HF dürfte sich hier aber schon der ein oder andere finden lassen...


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Oktober 2011)

Als Krichlengeraner gehörst du ganz klar ins Wiehengebirge. Rund um die B gibt es dort ne menge netter Trails. Und in Richtung Porta wird's noch spanender.


----------



## DL82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Wäre doch mal was...wie gesagt, bei uns kann man auch mal schön fahren. Ist vom Umfang her nicht mit dem Teuto oder Wiehengebirge zu vergleichen,  aber wenn man den Stuckenberg kennt, gibt es da auch schon ein paar geile Stellen zu fahren. Bin da wenigstens einmal in der Woche. 

Ansosnten halte ich mal die Augen offen, wann sich für mich was passendes bei Bielefeld oder so ergibt.


----------



## markus.we (5. Oktober 2011)

Von Bergkirchen bis zum Denkmal kenne ich mich auch ziemlich gut aus. Am Fernsehturm fand ich es bisher nicht so dolle und Richtung Lübbecke war ich noch nicht so oft.

Warum nicht auch mal den Herforder Wald. Ich arbeite in Herford, den Wald habe ich aber bislang noch nicht aufgesucht. Dachte auch immer, das lohnt sich kaum..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DL82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe für mich so ne Art "Tradition" eingeführt. Habe Freitags gegen 14 Uhr Schluss und fahre dann von Löhne Falschheide, dann übern Homberg, dann übern Sender und dann in den Stuckenberg.

Wenn du magst kannste dich ja mal Freitags dazu gesellen, wenn das zeitlich und organisatorisch passt. Du wirst überrascht sein...

Schreib(t) mir einfach ne PM. 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. Oktober 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Gibs ja wohl nicht. Hab noch nie einen im Wald gesehen, schon überhaupt keine MTB-Seniorengang. Alters- und Konditionsmäßig könnte ich sofort Mitglied werden
> Jan, wenn du mal Böcke hast auf eine entspannte Runde am Woe, melde dich ruhig.


Da würd ich mich demnächst doch mal glatt mit dranhängen


----------



## Kash (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
nachdem ich nun rund 2 Monate auf mein 2012 er Cannondale Flash 3 warten  musste bin ich nun seit 2 Wochen meistens Samstag im Teutoburger Wald  rund um Bielefeld unterwegs.

Ich hatte vorher keine Erfahrung auf dem MTB und habe direkt am ersten  WE einen MTB-Basic Kurs bei bikelounge.de  aus Steinhagen gemacht,  welcher mir sehr viel gebracht hat. Nun muss erstmal viel Fahrpraxis  gesammelt werden. Ich bin seit meiner Kindheit übergewichtig und habe  nun in den letzten 3-4 Monaten schon fast 30kg abgenommen. Ich bin nun  Ausdauermäßig zwar langsam etwas fitter, aber noch weit vom Optimum an  Ausdauer und vom Idealgewicht entfernt. So muss ich es, mit meinen 30  Jahren, leider noch etwas ruhiger angehen lassen und den ein oder  anderen Berg hochschieben.
Darum möchte ich gerne auch im Winter fahren und habe mir nun passende Winterbekleidung besorgt.

Ich bin in Bielefeld geboren, wohne aber seit 3 Jahren in Versmold am  Rand von Ostwestfalen zum Münsterland. Ich kenne mich, was MTB angeht,  Streckenmäßig in der Region leider nicht gut aus. Leider kenne ich auch  keine anderen Fahrer aus der Region mit denen ich zusammen fahren  könnte.
Vielleicht lerne ich hier im Forum ja jemanden kennen der mit mir zusammen fahren will.

gruß,
Kash


----------



## ohropax (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kash,

geografisch naheliegend kannst du auch hier bei Kalle nette Leute kennenlernen.

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2011)

30kg in 3 monaten, respekt!

willkommen im forum!


----------



## Zearom (28. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> 30kg in 3 monaten, respekt!



Auch von mir Respekt, hab für meine 25 KG ein Jahr gebraucht 

ist das nicht ganz ungefährlich in so schneller Zeit so viel Gewicht zu verlieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kash (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab die Ernährung umgestellt und ernähre mich nun viel gesünder fast ohne Fertigsachen, nur frisches Zeug. Dazu regelmäßig Sport.
Mit dem Kreislauf hatte ich teilweise schon Probleme. Aber 25-30kg bei einem Ausgangsgewicht von 160kg ist ja auch nicht so krass als ob man von z.b. 90 auf 60 reduziert ... ich hab ja nun immer noch mind. 30kg zu viel drauf bei meinen 184cm. 20kg will ich noch runter, es stockt nun aber auch bei mir etwas. Seit Wochen hänge ich um die 133kg fest, mal mehr, mal weniger. Für den Körper ist es aber so nun ganz gut, so kann sich die Haut usw. erstmal wieder dem Gewichtsverlust anpassen.
Bauch, Oberarme und Oberschenkel sind alles andere als straff 

@Ohropax
Die Tour vom Kalle kenne ich, davon hab ich bei Youtube schon Videos gesehen. Ich weiß halt nicht ob ich dafür nicht bischen zu unfit bin.
Kann ich aktuell schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## ohropax (28. Oktober 2011)

Samstags ist es da eher gemütlich, da fahren manchmal auch absolute Fahranfänger mit. Versuch macht kluch, und wenn nicht, bist du wenigstens nicht so weit gegondelt...

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Rustaman (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute,

hab grad über eine bekannte Suchmaschine ins Forum gefunden und will mich gleich vorstellen. Ich bin der Maddin, 26 und komme aus der heimlichen Hauptstadt des Lipperlandes (Lemgo) 

Ich bin erst vor gut 2 1/2 Jahren durch einen Zufall zum Bike gekommen und seit gut zwei Jahren auf einem Müsing Offroad Lite unterwegs. Ich hab so ziemlich bei 0 angefangen, das einzige was ich konnte, war ordentlich in die Pedale treten, da ich vom Laufen (Crosslauf) komme und das MTBen als Ausgleich gesucht und gefunden hab.


Ich mehr der Tourenfahrer. Ich starte immer von der Haustür - dann ist man schon warm, wenns in den Wald geht  Meine Strecken liegen eigentlich ausschließlich im Nordlippischen. Meist mache ich so zwischen 45 und 80km auf ner Tour, auf denen ich auch den schönen schönen Dingen des Lebens (Kaffee, Kuchen oder einem alkoholfreien Weizen) nicht abgetan bin  Auf schnittigen Abfahrten, gleiche ich fehlendes Können durch Wahnsinn aus  Hauptsache Abends brennen die Oberschenkel!

Technisch habe ich wirklich keinen blassen Schimmer. Deswegen hoffe ich hier auch auf den einen oder anderen Tip, ggf. auch mal mit ner "Livedarbietung" 

Eigentlich fahre ich auch Mopped, aber da ich mich bei schönem Wetter  dem Schmutz wegen meist fürs MTB entscheide, hab ich dieses Jahr auch  mehr KM mit dem Rad als mit dem Krad gemacht.
Und wie das so ist, wenn das natürliche Regulat fehlt - es endet alles im Exzess. Nebenher laufe ich regelmäßig, nur dreckig muss es sein! Muckibude, logisch... hin und wieder auch noch schwimmen (die Preise bei uns sind leider unverschämt geworden!). Und aus guten Zeiten ein Faible für LRRP (Distanzmärsche <60km mit Gepäck)...

Mitfahrer sind willkommen!


----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2011)

Willkommen in der durchgeknallten Runde!
Werden ja immer mehr aus Lemgo hier. Bestimmt schwarze Magie..!


----------



## Jan_nazgul (1. November 2011)

moin maddin,

willkommen! man könnte ja mal mit allen lemgoern ne runde drehen. wäre sicherlich spassig. genug einkehrmöglichkeiten gibts ja für nachher auch. hast du zufällig in bi sport studiert? 

gruß jan


----------



## Rustaman (1. November 2011)

Danke!
Auf jeden Fall. Hab dich glatt überlesen. So würd man ja schon ne nette Gruppe zusammen bekommen, mit der auch der gesellige Part nicht zu kurz kommt!

Da muss ich passen. Ich habe zwar mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber ich musste feststellen, dass ich inzwischen einfach zu alt für das Studentenleben bin 


Ich setze mich übrigens gleich noch mal aufs Rad denke ich...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (1. November 2011)

Rustaman schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hab grad über eine bekannte Suchmaschine ins Forum gefunden und will mich gleich vorstellen. Ich bin der Maddin, 26 und komme aus der heimlichen Hauptstadt des Lipperlandes (Lemgo)


Yeah, Lemgo 


Jan_nazgul schrieb:


> moin maddin,
> 
> willkommen! man könnte ja mal mit allen lemgoern ne runde drehen. wäre sicherlich spassig. genug einkehrmöglichkeiten gibts ja für nachher auch. hast du zufällig in bi sport studiert?


ich wär dabei! und sport hab ich auch studiert, wenn auch nicht in bielefeld 

Wer Lust auf ne Singlespeed-Runde hat, kann auch gerne Bescheid sagen. Bin vorgestern meine erste Schnupperrunde ins Kalletal und zurück gefahren...


----------



## exto (4. November 2011)

Lemgo? Singlespeed?

Klingt gut. Ich wohne zwar inzwischen an der Weser, bin aber fast jeden Tag zum arbeiten in Lemgo. Da ich oft mit'm Rad komme, wär' sicher mal Gelegenheit für ne Lustige Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Jayesso (22. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
ich bin der Janosch.
Komme aus Oerlinghausen. Seit Mitte August besitze ich ein Cube Acid und bin mit dem Bike in die Mountainbike-Welt eingestiegen. 
Fahre pro Woche ungefähr 50 km zwischen Hermann und Sparrenburg.

VG Jayesso alias Janosch


----------



## 230691 (22. November 2011)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen hier in dieser verrückten Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Hi, ich bin neu im Forum und schaue erst mal wie hier alles funktioniert. Ein paar kennen mich schon von der Tour am letzten Samstag. Da bin ich noch als Schneewittchen mitgefahren, die sich von allen was zusammenleiht ( MTB, Hose .....)  Jetzt wünsch ich mir ein eigenes Cannondale...


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Oh Hilfe, ist das Bild groß................ Wollte Euch nicht verschrecken........


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Na dann herzlich Willkommen 


Kann es sein, dass wir uns kennen???


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Möglicherweise............ Lass mich mal scharf nachdenken........
Bist Du nicht der mit der großen Klappe ? Der dies hier auch gut kann:  ? Jaha, dann kenn ich Dich


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Ja 

Aber ich kann nicht nur 

Ich kann, wenn zuviel davon, auch :kotz:


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Willkommen in der, wie sage ichs....

... interessanten Runde! 

@Sumse   Benimm Dich!


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Oh oh ... Ich dachte, aus dem Alter wärst Du langsam raus 
Dann musst Du noch ein bisschen üben


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Du kennst mich lange genug Kris...

Würde ich mich jemals nicht benehmen? 


Kris... Halt den Mund, geh lieber dein Dämpfer reparieren


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Benehmen ist so eine Sache  
Aber auch im Alter kann man noch lernfähig sein  so ab 39.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. November 2011)

Na dann willkommen! 

... sicherlich ein passender Zeitpunkt zum Forumsbeitritt!
Die Sonne ist hier nämlich schon vor einiger Zeit untergegangen
und zuletzt herrschte nur verbale Finsternis!  

... mein Gott, was das jetzt wieder zu lyrisch? Ich sollte Schriftsteller werden! 


Sorry, die Angabe deines Bikes irritiert mich ein wenig! Kann man das 1:1 ins deutsche übersetzten?


----------



## gooni11 (25. November 2011)

BOAH..Sahneschnittenalarm................




Aber das Du es echt bist glaub ich erst wenn wir uns getroffen haben

Am Ende ist es oft so das die Leute hinter diesen Nicks am Ende oft so aussehen.....




HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN HIER IN DER KLAPPSECKE..... hast ja evt schon von mir gehört


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Das zweite Bild ist deine jüngere Schwester, oder Gooni?!


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. November 2011)




----------



## RolfK (25. November 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Aber auch im Alter kann man noch lernfähig sein  so ab 39.............




Das halt ich für nen Gerücht. Werde bald 42 und in den letzten drei Jahren hab ich definitiv nix dazugelernt . Meine Frau hofft ja immer noch, aber ich weiss ja nicht, ob da noch Hoffnung besteht. Oder meintest du 49? 

Auch von mir herzlich Willkommen in dieser durchgedrehten Runde.


Edit: Schon erstaunlich, wieviel hier auf einmal an einer Neumitgliedervorstellung teilhaben, wenn das Foto nett ausschaut


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Ein willkommen auch von mir 


Interessant wie sich alle gleich ins Zeug legen "nur" weil eine Frau sich angemeldet hat mit Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

So, habe mit Petra trotz des Regens heute mal ne 2 stündige Tour gemacht.

Also 

Schlamm und Dreck machen ihr schon mal gar nix!!!


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2011)

Sumse - sei brav - mach Platz!


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Na stellt Euch vor, ich hätte mein richtiges Bild in der Größe hier reingestellt... Da hab ich dann doch lieber eins von ner Sahneschnitte genommen...

Wo sind denn hier die Frauen ???? Alle in der Küche ??? Nicht, dass ich da nicht auch hingehöre, muss ja gleich auch noch nen Chili kochen...


----------



## gooni11 (25. November 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Na stellt Euch vor, ich hätte mein richtiges Bild in der Größe hier reingestellt... Da hab ich dann doch lieber eins von ner Sahneschnitte genommen...
> 
> Wo sind denn hier die Frauen ???? Alle in der Küche ??? Nicht, dass ich da nicht auch hingehöre, muss ja gleich auch noch nen Chili kochen...



Chili... Aha.... willst also mit Düsenantrieb schneller werden oder was

Das versucht sumsemann auch immer...... Aber der Furzt einfach nur und wird nicht schneller....MMMMUHHHHAAHHAAAAAA


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

Das CHili macht sie für mich 

Gibt es morgen auf meiner Party


----------



## kris. (25. November 2011)

Back 2 Topic, Guys!


----------



## Sonne310 (25. November 2011)

Also niemals hinter mir fahren...

Sag mal, spielst Du noch mit Playmobil ??? Dr. Devil ???


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. Dezember 2011)

Nabend zusammen. Nach 2 Jahren des eher mitlesens wollte ich mich auch hier im lokalen Forum vorstellen.
Ich heisse Christoph, bin 37 Jahre alt und wohne in Bünde / Dünnerholz, also direkt unterm Wiehengebirge. 
Mein erstes MTB habe ich mir 1996 gekauft, war nen Marin Palisades Trail noch ohne V-Brakes aber dafür mit CroMo Gabel  Danach hatte ich noch einige Hardtails in meinem Bestand, bis ich vor einigen Jahren eine MTB Pause eingelegt habe. Da stand eher Familie auf dem Programm. Ende 2009 bin ich dann wieder mit nem Cube LTD Team eingestiegen um zumindest ne lockere Feierabendrunde drehen zu können. Aber so mit der Zeit hat mich die Lust wieder voll gepackt, und ich werde die nächste Saison sicher mit nem neuen Rad (das erste mal wirds nen Fully) angehen, um auch mal etwas mehr Spass Bergab zu haben. 
Meine normalen Runden drehe ich eigentlich immer -hoch in den Wald- und ab da nach rechts bis Lübbecke oder links Richtung Nonnenstein. 
Ich hoffe das ich ab nächstem Jahr aber auch mal Zeit für längere Touren habe. Ausserdem sitzt mir mein 4 Jähriger im Nacken, der mit seinem Puky schon ganz fiese Sachen anstellt


----------



## kris. (11. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen im Forum! 

Kindisch sind wir hier auch manchmal...


----------



## JENSeits (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, auch von mir ein Willkommen! 


Kris, ich habe dich mal verbessert: 



kris. schrieb:


> Kindisch sind wir hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. Dezember 2011)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen. Nach 2 Jahren des eher mitlesens wollte ich mich auch hier im lokalen Forum vorstellen.
> Ich heisse Christoph, bin 37 Jahre alt und wohne in Bünde / Dünnerholz, also direkt unterm Wiehengebirge.
> Mein erstes MTB habe ich mir 1996 gekauft, war nen Marin Palisades Trail noch ohne V-Brakes aber dafür mit CroMo Gabel  Danach hatte ich noch einige Hardtails in meinem Bestand, bis ich vor einigen Jahren eine MTB Pause eingelegt habe. Da stand eher Familie auf dem Programm. Ende 2009 bin ich dann wieder mit nem Cube LTD Team eingestiegen um zumindest ne lockere Feierabendrunde drehen zu können. Aber so mit der Zeit hat mich die Lust wieder voll gepackt, und ich werde die nächste Saison sicher mit nem neuen Rad (das erste mal wirds nen Fully) angehen, um auch mal etwas mehr Spass Bergab zu haben.
> Meine normalen Runden drehe ich eigentlich immer -hoch in den Wald- und ab da nach rechts bis Lübbecke oder links Richtung Nonnenstein.
> Ich hoffe das ich ab nächstem Jahr aber auch mal Zeit für längere Touren habe. Ausserdem sitzt mir mein 4 Jähriger im Nacken, der mit seinem Puky schon ganz fiese Sachen anstellt



Moinsen!!

Ich hatte auf YT neulich ein Video von WiehenHellDriver gesehen. Bist Du das?? Paßt so zum Namen hier...

Da wir offensichtlich nicht weit auseinanderwohnen (Stift Q. / Dünne) und Du genauso offensichtlich mein Baujahr bist, könnte es ja sogar möglich sein, dass wir uns kennen?!?

Jedenfalls fahren wir auch heimatmäßig exakt dort, wo Du Dich auch aufhälst. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal oder trifft sich!

Later
chucki_bo (Jörg)


----------



## JENSeits (14. Dezember 2011)

Zum Beispiel Samstag gegen 11-12 Uhr aufm Turmtrail


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Dezember 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Moinsen!!
> 
> Ich hatte auf YT neulich ein Video von WiehenHellDriver gesehen. Bist Du das?? Paßt so zum Namen hier...
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jörg, nee Wiehenhelldriver sagt mir nichts  So würde ich mich auch nicht nennen  
Aufm Stift kenne ich einige Leute aber jetzt ausm Stand wüsste ich nicht wohin ich Dich einordnen sollte. 
Komischerweise sehe ich immer wenige Biker wenn ich unterwegs bin, manchmal glaube ich der Wiehen ist dahingehend Entwicklungsgebiet ;-) 
Aber Jens hat recht ich vesuche mal am Samstag auf seinen Filmset  zu kommen. Freue mich natürlich immer Gleichgesinnte zu treffen / kennenlernen. 

Gruss Christoph


----------



## TIGERBEAT (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich bin Jens, 32 aus Paderborn. Ich war sonst ein stiller Mitleser und hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet 

Meine neueste bzw aktuelle Errungenschaft ist ein 2007er Cannondale Scalpel 3000. Im Moment bin ich dabei einige Teile auszutauschen.


----------



## kris. (24. Dezember 2011)

Herzlich willkommen und schöne Feiertage!


----------



## NickIIIII (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich bin der Dominik komme aus Minden und wollte allen OWLern Hallo sagen und mich kurz einmal vorstellen.

Ich bin 22 Jahre, habe vor 4 Jahre mit dem Biken aufgehört und jetzt wieder die Zeit und Lust bekommen.

Ich habe ein Cannondale chase 2 und spare im Moment für ein Fully.

Bin ich einer Ausbildung und hasse Facebook


----------



## kris. (5. Januar 2012)

NickIIIII schrieb:


> Ich bin 22 Jahre, habe vor 4 Jahre mit dem Biken aufgehört



Immer dieser Führerschein... 

Willkommen!


----------



## Jayesso (6. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Immer dieser Führerschein...
> 
> Willkommen!



Also bei mir hat das Bike erst mit dem Führerschein so richtig angefangen 

VG


----------



## Deleted 232734 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Chris, bin 26 und da ich mich vor kurzem entschlossen habe mich endlich mal wieder sportlich zu betätigen bin ich aufs Biken gekommen.

Gebürtig komme ich aus Lübbecke, wohne aber seit Ende des Sommers im schönen Auetal - also nicht mehr ganz Wiehengebirge, aber so als Kind dessen, stelle ich mich mal hier vor. 

Ich bin also absoluter Neuling was das MTb-fahren angeht. Mit der Unterstützung von erfahreren Bekannten hab ich mir jetzt ein Auslaufmodell für einen echt guten Preis geholt. 
-> Radeon ZR Team 7.0 2011 in schwarz (699 Tagesangebot)

Vom Forum erhoffe ich mir jetzt noch ein bisschen technische Unterstützung und natürlich evtl. auch Fahrbekanntschaften im Umkreis.

So, das reicht erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2012)

Willkommen Chris!

Nettes Radl für den Einstieg . da haste nichts verkehrt gemacht! 
Wenn du mal wieder hier bist sag Bescheid! 



LG Jens


----------



## Deleted 232734 (22. Januar 2012)

Im Sommer will ich zumindest so fit sein, dass ich den Weg vom Auetal nach LK durchs Gebirge packe


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Januar 2012)

-Raske- schrieb:


> -> Radeon ZR Team 7.0 2011 in schwarz (699 Tagesangebot)


 
Bist Du dir da sicher? kenne unter dem Namen Radeon nur Grafikkarten  

Nein, gutes solides Bike denke ich mir, und herzlich willkommen im Forum


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2012)

@Raske   Willkommen im Tollhaus!


----------



## dertobi78 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Tobias, bin 33 Jahre alt und wohne in Löhne.
Ich fahre z.Zt. ein Cube LTD Race und fahre seit 3 Jahren.
Meistens bin ich in Herford ( Stuckenberg ), Bad Salzuflen ( Hollenstein, Hasenkanzel ) und im Wiehengebirge unterwegs.
Fahre aber auch gerne mal ne Feierabendrunde an der Werre von Löhne nach Porta.

Nach dem Nightride am Freitag in Lübbecke und der Tour im Wiehengebirge am Sonntag wollte ich hier mal HALLO sagen.

Bilder von meinem Rad, von mir und Fotos vom Sonntag habe ich in mein Album gestellt.

Schöne Grüße

Tobias


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Januar 2012)

Der Tobi wohnt in Löhne!

Na da freue ich mich aber mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2012)

Willkommen beim Panikorchester!


----------



## Zyran (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin Patrick, bin 27 und Wohne in Bad Salzuflen.
Ich bin Anfänger im Mtb-fahren, mach das erst seid Sommer letzten Jahres.

Ich wollte mich mal wieder Sportlich betätigen und da in meiner Verwandtschaft 2 am Mtb sind hab Ich es mal Probiert.

Ich muss mich dann auch direkt mit dem Mtb-Virus angesteckt haben, denn Ich komme da nicht mehr von los 

Zurzeit Fahre Ich ein Cube AMS 125 in Schwarz.

In der Woche bin Ich meistens in Bad Salzuflen, Lemgo oder Herford Unterwegs.
An den Wochenenden im Wiehengebirge oder im Deister. 

Wenn Jemand Lust hat in der Gegend ne Runde zu drehen, kann er gerne bescheid sagen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2012)

Willkommen in der illustren Runde


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Den kenn ich glaube Ich!

Hast du son Spinner in der Verwandschaft der ein Enduro fährt?


----------



## Zyran (15. Februar 2012)

ja genau, so ein Vollkranker Trailjunkie


----------



## RolfK (15. Februar 2012)

Ah, Patrick ist das


----------



## Zyran (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (15. Februar 2012)

Na dann, Herzlich Willkommen Bruderherz!


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir ein fröhliches "huhu"!


----------



## Tori0909 (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

na dann möchte ich auch mal.

Alex 36 Jahre alt, komme aus Augustdorf.

Habe mal vor gut 10 Jahren angefangen und etwa ein Jahr lang durchgehalten. 

Mein Bike steht seit dem hier rum und möchte mal wieder richtig bewegt werden. Da ich eh wieder etwas mehr tun möchte habe ich mich entschieden es wieder fit zu machen und los zu legen.

Wäre super wenn 1 oder mehr Leute hier in der nähe fahren um mal wieder rein zu kommen und die Strecken wieder kennen zu lernen.

Oder jemand ein oder mehr Strecken hier kennt.

Also bis denne mal

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2012)

Es wird voll hier. Und wieder ein Lipper! 
Willkommen im Småland! 
Können gerne mal ne Runde drehen, Hiddesen ist ja nicht weit weg von dir.


----------



## Tori0909 (16. Februar 2012)

Hi, ja hast du recht... können wir gerne mal machen.

Dauert nur noch etwas, hatte eine OP an der Hand, aber denke geht bald wieder...

Und suche noch ein neues Radel....

Gruß Alex


----------



## kris. (16. Februar 2012)

Keine Hektik...


----------



## JENSeits (17. Februar 2012)

Gutes will Weile haben 

Willkommen alle zusammen!


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2012)

Maaahlzeit!

Ich verfolge euren Schnack hier schon eine ganze Weile und will mich jetzt auch einmal vorstellen:
Ich heiße Roland, bin 39 Jährchen alt und komme aus Detmold/Heidenoldendorf.
Meistens bin ich mit 3-4 anderen Jungs im Bereich zwischen Externsteine und Oerlinghausen unterwegs.
Falls mal Jemand keinen zum mitradeln hat, kann er sich uns gerne anschließen.
Wir treffen uns fast jeden Sonntag, zwischen 9-10 am Donoperteich.
(außer heute, schwerer Hangover vom Karneval :kotz
Ich würde mich aber auch gerne mal woanders mit einhaken und mal den Einen oder Anderen neuen Trail kennenlernen.

Gruß
       Roland


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2012)

Tach Herr Nachbar!
Sonntags 9-10? Klingt ja fast nach Bike-Sport-Lippe...


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2012)

Ne Ne, die sind uns meistens etwas zu fix unterwegs. 
Wenn wir losziehen, darf es zwar auch schon mal etwas weiter sein,
aber Genuss geht vor Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## kris. (19. Februar 2012)

Klasse. Mit Blümchen riechen und so... 
(jaja, war nen Insider. sorry)

Ich denke, da werde ich mal dazu stossen.
Wenn ich so früh mit frühstücken fertig bin.


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2012)

Die Blümchen aber nur wenn vorher kein Hund draugepieselt hat.
OK Ok, wenn´s nach mir geht hab ich es nicht so eilig, aber die anderen Zwei
sorgen ja doch dafür das ich ins schwitzen komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (19. Februar 2012)

Na da würde ich mich auch mal gerne einklinken....

Gruß Alex


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2012)

Kannst du gerne machen. Wir wollen diese Woche Dienstag oder Mittwochabend, wenn
das Wetter nicht ganz über die Strenge schlägt, noch eine kleine Hometrailrunde drehen.
Treffen wäre da, ganz in der Nähe vom Fischerteich. Von Augustdorf ja quasi n Katzensprung.


----------



## Tori0909 (19. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Einladung, aber denke dauert noch so 2-4 Wochen bis ich darf. Hatte ne Hand OP und muss noch etwas warten...

Gruß Alex


----------



## nextfriday (19. Februar 2012)

Kein Ding, wir fahren ja noch öfter.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Jayesso (20. Februar 2012)

hi nextfriday,
Mittwochabend nightride-artig oder eher. Hätte auch Interesse.
VG Janosch



nextfriday schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen. Wir wollen diese Woche Dienstag oder Mittwochabend, wenn
> das Wetter nicht ganz über die Strenge schlägt, noch eine kleine Hometrailrunde drehen.
> Treffen wäre da, ganz in der Nähe vom Fischerteich. Von Augustdorf ja quasi n Katzensprung.


----------



## nextfriday (20. Februar 2012)

Kein nightride, nur ne lockere hometrailrunde. Ich denke so um 17 uhr rum. Kannst gerne mit kommen.:thumbup:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelöschter User (26. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen, wenn ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen darf:

Ich bin der Pohli, 25 (gefühlt) Alt und wohne in Amshausen, unweit des Jakobsberges. Aufgrund mehrerer Knieschäden musste ich mir nun etwas neues Suchen, wo ich mich AusPowern kann und Spass dabei habe.
Bin bei fast jedem Wetter unterwegs und für Spontane Touren schnell zu motivieren.
Mein Revier liegt zwischen Ascheloh und Bielefeld. Bei interesse gemeinsamer Touren einfach melden.

Beste Grüße

Edit: Fitness ist vorhanden, an der Technik musss ich noch arbeiten!


----------



## slang (26. Februar 2012)

Willkommen hier in der Rund`

wenn halbwegs Wetter ist, soll nächstes WE bestimmt irgendwas gehen. 

Meist ist der Treff entweder am Johnnisberg, oder am Eisernen Anton, je nach Tourrichtung.
Steht dann im Touren Thread

Dann könnt ich auch mal wieder an meiner Fitness arbeiten


----------



## Huskyspeed (26. Februar 2012)

Jawoll am We ist Frühling angesagt

Da geht bestimmt was 

Ach so.....Welcome allen Neuen!


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

schitte und mein bike läuft immer noch nicht. naja viell. besser so. kann man sich besser auf die klausuren konzentrieren.


----------



## Huskyspeed (26. Februar 2012)

Immer noch das Schaltwerk?


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

ja. leider noch nicht dazu gekommen es neu zu machen.


----------



## Huskyspeed (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch ein gebr. SLX......kannst du haben, ist noch gut


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2012)

das thema hatten wir schon.

er braucht nen 10-fach schaltwerk.


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

danke. überlege ich mir. wollte eigentlich wieder das xt-teil, war super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Huskyspeed (26. Februar 2012)

Ach so was NEUES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

hey, so war das nicht gemeint  

ich weiß auch nicht, ob wirklich nur das innenteil kaputt ist, ich denke ich muss es ganz ersetzen und wenn nicht, ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn man einxt-schaltwerk auf lager hat, eventuell auch zur aufrüstung nächster bikes.


----------



## Huskyspeed (26. Februar 2012)

Nein Kai hat schon recht .... meins ist ein 9fach Schaltwerk.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Februar 2012)

Willkommen all ihr Neuen!


----------



## Jayesso (27. Februar 2012)

Danke Jens,
und sorry wegen off-topic


----------



## JENSeits (27. Februar 2012)

scho in Ordnung


----------



## pamoe (19. März 2012)

moinsen leute,
ich heisse patrick, bin  25 und komme aus dem schönen porta.
momentan fahre ich eigtl nur weser- und wiehengebirge rund um porta.
bin mit nem bulls hardtail unterwegs.

vlt fährt man sich ja mal über den weg 

mfg,
patten


----------



## pamoe (19. März 2012)

jau  stimmt, wo noch der schnee am kamm der kreuzkirche lag?!


----------



## pamoe (19. März 2012)

hmm... die letzten 2 wochen sidn wir eher oben um den tv-turm rum gefahren aber ich glaube das wir an das selbe "überholen" denken. und ich kann mich noch waage an ein dunkles bike und einem dunklen fahrer zu erinnern 
glaub wir sind uns schon mehrmals begegnet, du bist eigtl immer allein unterwegs oder?!


----------



## pamoe (19. März 2012)

ja, dann bis zum nächsten mal beim überholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

Willkommen im Irrenhaus!


----------



## noepchen (20. März 2012)

Huhu Leute,

ich bin Alexa, 26 und ziehe im Sommer fest nach Porta! 
Rund um den Kaiser und den Fernsehturm war ich schon mehrmals unterwegs, bin aber noch ziemlich orientierungslos und finde immer neue Wege nach Hause! 
Noch dazu bin ich ein großer Schisser, aber ich bin am Kämpfen mit Wurzeln und steilen Hängen herum... 
Leider muss ich (nicht mehr lange ) mein Bike immer von daheim (im Moment noch Nähe Köln) im Auto transportieren, damit ich unter der Woche auch meinen Spaß haben kann im Sauer- und Siegerland!

LG Alexa


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. März 2012)

moin!

@ pamoe: wir haben uns vorletztes we oben im nammer lager gesehen. der tobi ( tier ) und ich lungerten dort ´rum und haben euch zweimal gesehen..

willkommen im forum!

gruß

michael


----------



## Porta-Mike (20. März 2012)

moin!

@ noepchen: da werden wir uns hoffentlich ´mal sehen . 
willkommen im forum!

gruß

michael


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2012)

@noepchen

Ein herzliches Hallo hier...

Also wenn du mal im Bielefelder Bereich biken willst...

...ich fahre gerne mit Dir hier ne Runde 

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (20. März 2012)

War ja klar das Du aus dem Loch kommst, wenn was weibliches reinschaut! 

@ noepchen. Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> War ja klar das Du aus dem Loch kommst, wenn was weibliches reinschaut!





Hallo auch von mir.


----------



## Sumsemann (20. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> War ja klar das Du aus dem Loch kommst, wenn was weibliches reinschaut!





Will doch nur höflich sein


----------



## noepchen (20. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für das nette "Willkommen"! ;-)

Im Moment bleibt mir nur das Wochenende zum Fahren, wobei ich gerade dabei bin, meine beste Freundin zum Biken zu mobilisieren!


----------



## pamoe (20. März 2012)

@Porta-Mike, ja ich kann mich erinnern, sind so in einem rutsch einfach gerade aus gefahren aber wollten eigtl links abfahren, deswegen haben wir uns 2mal gesehen xD

kommt ja doch leben hier in die begrüssungsecke...


----------



## pamoe (20. März 2012)

und natürlich auch ein "hallöchen" an alle anderen die sich hier jetzt mal zum wort melden xD


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @noepchen
> 
> Ein herzliches Hallo hier...
> 
> ...



Aaaaah - Sumsemann macht wieder mit 

Aloha noepchen ...


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aaaaah - Sumsemann macht wieder mit
> 
> Aloha noepchen ...



Ich war doch nie weg...

Bin immer fein am mitlesen. Nur schreiben ist weniger geworden, da wir Bielefelder Biker ja auch noch unseren WhatsApp Chat haben.
Da es da an einem Abend schon mal locker auf 200 Posts kommt, ist hier meine Beteiligung allerdings geringer geworden...

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich neben "Pumpen" und MTB noch ein weiteres Hobby dazu bekommen hab... RC Modellbau. Gerade jetzt in den Wintermonaten ne Tolle Sache um die Langeweile tod zu kriegen.

Will mich aber bessern und hier auch wieder mehr schreiben. Die Saison geht ja auch gerade erst wieder los.


@noepchen: Jup... überrede deine Freundin mal... ich fahr auch gerne mit euch beiden


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. März 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> ich bin Alexa, 26 und ziehe im Sommer fest nach Porta!
> 
> LG Alexa



Willkommen im Forum! Aaaaaber, hast Du Dir das mit Porta gut überlegt? 

In Bielefeld steppt der Bär (in Detmold ein Yeti) und der Teutoburger Wald ist 
vieeeeeel interessanter als das Wiehengebirge (unter Insidern auch nur Mindener 
Stadtwäldchen genannt).  Außerdem kommen da hinten viele vom anderen Ufer! 
_... also vom anderen Weserufer meine ich!_ 

Gruß Waldi


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

edit doppelt gespeichert


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das nette "Willkommen"! ;-)
> 
> Im Moment bleibt mir nur das Wochenende zum Fahren, wobei ich gerade dabei bin, meine beste Freundin zum Biken zu mobilisieren!




Herzlich willkommen _*noepchen! *_ Ich glaube jetzt drehn die Jungs aber gleich völlig durch hier

Ja, der Frühling
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist da......................oh, oh!!!

P.S.: Es gibt in Bielefeld nen gemischten Frauen /Männer 11. Uhr Samstagstreff. Bei Interesse kriegste genaueres!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

[doppelt?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

Ja genau...

Gemischter Treff ist gut !!!

Noepchen, ihre beste Freundin und Sumsemann


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)

Ich fass es nicht...
Leute, wollt ihr sie gleich wieder vergraulen?!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht...
> Leute, wollt ihr sie gleich wieder vergraulen?!



Ne, ne... das wäre nur der Fall wenn du hier so rumbalzen würdest


----------



## freetourer (21. März 2012)

testosteron - ALARM !

crossboss drückt mit zittriger hand mehr mehrmals die enter-taste...

sumse tau(ch)t wieder auf...

k_star´s gestählte und austrainierte gesichtszüge lockern sich und er kann plötzlich ganze sätze posten und sogar ein hallo ist drin...

@ noepchen: willkommen und viel spaß hier im irrenhaus


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Isch sach ja Frühlingserwachen

Hoffendlich lesen all die Ehefrauen und Kinder hier nicht mit , huch jetzt hab ichs doch verraten!


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. März 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und genau an dem punkt habe ich überhaupt keine probleme.



Bei den ganzen Sätzen?!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Isch sach ja Frühlingserwachen
> 
> Hoffendlich lesen all die Ehefrauen und Kinder hier nicht mit...



Lesen ist egal...

Hauptsache die wollen in Zukunft nicht doch noch mitfahren


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Uuuuppss!Zumindest bitte nicht immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (21. März 2012)

Ohhh man, mir wird gleich schlecht bei all dem rumgeschleime:kotz:Sumse, geh Dich an nem Baum schubbeln und all den "Frischlingen" hier, schön das Ihr uns bereichert


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Ich glaub jetzt ist klar, das sie in Gummersbach bleibt!


----------



## Sumsemann (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist klar, das sie Gummersbach bleibt!



Quatsch...

Nur zieht sie jetzt nach Bielefeld und nicht nach Porta 

Mädels werden bei uns immer besonders nett aufgenommen 

Sonne310 hat sich in unsere Truppe auch super eingefügt und fühlt sich augenscheinlich sehr wohl....

Übrigens, über sexuelle Belästigung beklagen sich meist nur die Frauen, die davon verschont bleiben.


----------



## the_Shot (21. März 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Quatsch...
> 
> Nur zieht sie jetzt nach Bielefeld und nicht nach Porta
> 
> Übrigens, über sexuelle Belästigung beklagen sich meist nur die Frauen, die davon verschont bleiben.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Sätzen?!



Den hat er doch auch nur gerade soeben zusammenbekommen...


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Ok, ich glaube ich werde hier keine MTBikerinnen einladen.

Ihr tut mir Leid - trotzdem herzlich willkommen!


@ All: zügelt euch doch mal ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noepchen (22. März 2012)

Oh Männer, was soll ich davon nur halten?!

Ich denke, ich habe mir das wohl überlegt, nach Porta zu ziehen! 
 Davon mal abgesehen, dass frau auch dort gut ihrer noch mit viel Angst behafteten Leidenschaft nachgehen kann, gibt es für mich viel wichtigere Argumente FÜR Porta als die Möglichkeiten zum Biken, die ich hier aber nicht näher erläutern muss!  

Aber keine Sorge Männer, ich lasse mich durch so ein paar reizende Sprüche noch lange nicht vertreiben!  
Ich bin es ja nicht anders gewohnt, dass "mann" so reagiert! 
Außerdem ist frau mobil und interessiert, viele Wurzeln und Wälder mit den Knien oder Armen kennenzulernen!
Mein Mann freut sich immer, mich anschließend zu pflegen und hilft alle blauen Flecken abzudecken! 

Nicht nur der Frühling kommmt, heute war schon mal der Sommer in Gummersbach und hat mir einen Sonnenbrand mitgebracht! 

Einen entspannten Abend und einen sonnigen Start ins WE!

Noepchen


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. März 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Mein ***zensiert*** freut sich immer, mich anschließend zu pflegen und hilft alle blauen Flecken abzudecken!



Ein Satz genügt und schon herrscht hier wieder diese beängstigende Stille! 










... wenn ich zur Aufheiterung wieder das Gridgirl spielen soll,
lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## noepchen (22. März 2012)

Dann wissen wenigstens alle, woran sie sind!


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Dann wissen wenigstens alle, woran sie sind!



Ja ist auch besser so 
Dann lässt das Testosteron geladene gesabel endlich wieder nach. 

Fahr mal ruhig um Porta, da ist es nett.


----------



## kris. (23. März 2012)




----------



## Sumsemann (23. März 2012)

ok... also warten wir auf die nächste Neue hier


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

noepchensuper!!!Jörg


----------



## kris. (23. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... wenn ich zur Aufheiterung wieder das Gridgirl spielen soll, lasst es mich wissen.


 

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..!


----------



## slang (23. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..!



NNNNNNNEEEEEIIIIIIINNNNNN


----------



## Promontorium (26. März 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Mein Mann freut sich immer, mich anschließend zu pflegen und hilft alle blauen Flecken abzudecken!






Sumsemann schrieb:


> ok... also warten wir auf die nächste Neue hier




Naja, zum Glück glaubt Sumsemann nicht, sie würde schon von einer gemeinsamen Zukunft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebby (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Marc aktuell mal 30 Jahre alt, wohne zur Zeit in Senne und fahre erst seit dem letzten Jahr. Dazwischen gab es eine Winterpause, jetzt arbeite ich langsam wieder an meiner Kondition.
Start ist meistens Senne von da aus dann durch den Teuto Richtung Olderdissen oder Hermann.

Ab und an ist meine Zukünftige auch dabei 

Wenn jemand lust hat mir davon zu fahren bin ich gerne mal bereit abzukotzen


----------



## kris. (27. März 2012)

Willkommen in Damelhausen!


----------



## Chebby (27. März 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Willkommen in Damelhausen!



Damelhausen kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Komme ursprünglich aus Dortmund daher nun total unwissen ;D


----------



## RolfK (27. März 2012)

Chebby schrieb:


> Wenn jemand lust hat mir davon zu fahren bin ich gerne mal bereit abzukotzen




Endlich mal einer mit meinem Konditionsstand  


Hallo Marc, sei gegrüßt.


----------



## Tori0909 (27. März 2012)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen.

Bin auch erst 2 Monate dabei, aber man merkt schnell das es bei jeder fahrt besser geht 

Alex


----------



## pamoe (27. März 2012)

hallöchen, fahre auch wie du seit etwas über nem jahr.


----------



## kris. (27. März 2012)

Chebby schrieb:


> Damelhausen kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Komme ursprünglich aus Dortmund daher nun total unwissen ;D




Mit Damelhausen meinte ich das Forum.


----------



## Chebby (27. März 2012)

Hey coole Sache, da kann man ja schon das "meine kondition ist ausbaufähig" treffen im nächsten thread eröffnen...  Toll das das Forum so lebt


----------



## pamoe (27. März 2012)

find ich ne gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeHusky (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Name ist Oliver, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und fahre meistens in der Nähe von Gummersbach. Ich fahre nun seid etwas mehr als 2 Jahren Touren und Freeride.
Ich würde mich freuen ein paar Fahrer kennen zu lernen mit denen man Touren fahren kann oder auch einfach mal ein paar Trails. Ausdauer und können ist für mich dabei egal da ich selber nicht der beste Fahrer bin, kann aber doch ganz gut mithalten.


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Hallo Oliver! 
Öhm, Gummersbach ist aber nicht grad um die Ecke...


----------



## FreeHusky (4. April 2012)

Hast schon recht aber da ich ziemlich Mobil bin ist das kein Problem. Ich fahre Touren und Trails wo auch immer man mir ein paar empfiehlt. ^^


----------



## kris. (4. April 2012)

Okay.
Hab mich nur gewundert.


----------



## FreeHusky (4. April 2012)

Es geht für mich erstmal darum Fahrer kennen zu lernen und gute Trails zu finden.


----------



## Chebby (4. April 2012)

Wow 200 km bis hierhin zum biken ist auf jeden fall gut flexibel. Ich komme zwar aus dortmund und bin dort das erste mal mit nem mtb unterwegs gewesen, kann aber auch bielefeld empfehlen. 

Das letzte jahr bin ich mal den hermannsweg gefahren, also tour, macht ziemlich bock. Waren hin und zurück von hier um die 100km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. April 2012)

noepchen schrieb:


> Oh Männer, was soll ich davon nur halten?!
> 
> Ich denke, ich habe mir das wohl überlegt, nach Porta zu ziehen!


Gummersbach - Porta Westfalica? Das ist ja fast so wie Overath - Lemgo vor einem halben Jahr bei mir gewesen


----------



## pamoe (5. April 2012)

Porta ist sehr gut, lebe und fahre hier auch, kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## engel533 (28. April 2012)

Hallöchen an alle! Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen hier im Forum gemeldet Und möchte mich nun mal vorstellen. Bin 29 w, komme aus der Gegend borgholzhausen Und suche einzelne Biker oder auch Gruppen zum touren fahren, trails auskuntschaften Und einfach kopf frei kriegen. Ich fahre ein copperhead bulls 3 als hardtail Und ein bmc streetracer Rennrad. Bin gespannt wer sich so meldet. Liebe grüße


----------



## kris. (28. April 2012)

Willkommen im Irrenhaus!


----------



## engel533 (28. April 2012)

@kris: danke, woher Bist du?


----------



## kris. (28. April 2012)

Detmold


----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2012)

Hallo,

Auch von mir, als inoffizieller Gleichstellungsbeauftragter, ein herzliches Willkommen 

Solltest du irgendwelche Fragen haben oder gar hier mal belästigt werden, kannst du dich immer gerne vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. 

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (28. April 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> als inoffizieller Gleichstellungsbeauftragter,



:kotz: is mir schlecht...


----------



## Sumsemann (28. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> :kotz: is mir schlecht...



Cola und Salzstangen soll da helfen


----------



## pamoe (28. April 2012)

Hey Karsten,
bin auch oft im Weihengebrige unterwegs!
Der Händler des Vertrauens ist Lindemann 
Man fährt sich übern Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebby (28. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Hallöchen an alle! Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen hier im Forum gemeldet Und möchte mich nun mal vorstellen. Bin 29 w, komme aus der Gegend borgholzhausen Und suche einzelne Biker oder auch Gruppen zum touren fahren, trails auskuntschaften Und einfach kopf frei kriegen. Ich fahre ein copperhead bulls 3 als hardtail Und ein bmc streetracer Rennrad. Bin gespannt wer sich so meldet. Liebe grüße



Meine bessere hälfte fährt auch ab und zu mal mit. Vl. Kann man ja mal ne ausfahrt machen.


----------



## engel533 (29. April 2012)

@Chebby: Hallo, woher seid ihr denn?


----------



## Chebby (30. April 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> @Chebby: Hallo, woher seid ihr denn?



Hi, wir sind aus Bielefeld Senne. Wie oft fährst du denn so? Wirsind noch level lungenhuster


----------



## engel533 (30. April 2012)

Hallo chebby, ich fahre meist nur am wochenende, da ich es in der woche nicht schaffe. Habe den Winter über Spinning gemacht, 2mal pro woche. Muss eh langsam fahren, also würde das passen......*grins* es kommt auf den Spass an, nette Leute, nette trails, ein bisschen Technik üben und einfach ne schöne tour mit nem Kaffee als belohnung. Ich muss raus, mal mit anderen biken. Mein bisheriger Bikepartner ist mir konditionell haushoch überlegen, da ich in der letzten zeit gesundheitlich zu tun hatte und außerdem ist es mal schön andere Leute kenenzulernen. Freitags kann ich meistens auch schon früher...... wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiß kann ich auch in der woche dienstags oder donnerstags früher frei machen. muss ich nur ne woche vorher wissen.  also meldet euch einfach und sagt wann ihr zeit habt. liebe grüße .......


----------



## Chebby (2. Mai 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Hallo chebby, ich fahre meist nur am wochenende, da ich es in der woche nicht schaffe. Habe den Winter über Spinning gemacht, 2mal pro woche. Muss eh langsam fahren, also würde das passen......*grins* es kommt auf den Spass an, nette Leute, nette trails, ein bisschen Technik üben und einfach ne schöne tour mit nem Kaffee als belohnung. Ich muss raus, mal mit anderen biken. Mein bisheriger Bikepartner ist mir konditionell haushoch überlegen, da ich in der letzten zeit gesundheitlich zu tun hatte und außerdem ist es mal schön andere Leute kenenzulernen. Freitags kann ich meistens auch schon früher...... wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiß kann ich auch in der woche dienstags oder donnerstags früher frei machen. muss ich nur ne woche vorher wissen.  also meldet euch einfach und sagt wann ihr zeit habt. liebe grüße .......


 
Hab dir mal ne Pn geschickt.


----------



## funkenritter (6. Mai 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> Hallo chebby, ich fahre meist nur am wochenende, da ich es in der woche nicht schaffe. Habe den Winter über Spinning gemacht, 2mal pro woche.


 Hast Du dich von Dirk Rodefeld auf dem Spinning-Bike quälen lassen 

Schön das sich hier Piumer tummeln........

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## engel533 (6. Mai 2012)

funkenritter schrieb:


> Hast Du dich von Dirk Rodefeld auf dem Spinning-Bike quälen lassen
> 
> NEIN, den kenn Ich nicht. Ich spinne in einer eher privaten Gruppe.
> Was sind piomer?
> LG


----------



## funkenritter (6. Mai 2012)

Der Dirk ist der Besitzer des Fitness-Center-Borgholzhausen. Ich find das der ein gutes Spinning-Training machen.

Die Borgholzhausener Bürger werden auch gern als Piumer bezeichnet.
In Wikipedia steht folgendes "Die Bezeichnung _Pium_ wird in der Bevölkerung synonym als Ortsname für Borgholzhausen verwendet."

Gruß funkenritter


----------



## engel533 (6. Mai 2012)

@ funkenritter: Aha okay, bin Ich wieder reicher an Vokabular! *grins* fährst du denn im Bereich borgholzhausen? 

Liebe grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chebby (8. Mai 2012)

@ engel hattest du meine pn bekommen?

Bikewetter entwickelt sich langsam...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich bin Ronni, 29 aus Bielefeld Schildesche und fange, nach langer Pause, gerade wieder zu biken an. Meine Ambitionen gehen ein wenig Richtung Enduro/Bikepark. Vielleicht finden sich hier Leute zum gemeinsamen Fahren, die mir auch ein wenig die Trails rund um Bi zeigen können... 
Grüße


----------



## wilddevil (18. Mai 2012)

Na, dann werde ich auch mal ein paar infos übe rmich preisgeben.

ich bin jörg, komme aus berlin und bin 38 jahre ALT!!!! und auch ein neuling hier.

derzeit arbeite ich in einer gemeinnützigen fahrradwerkstatt, wir zerlegen fahrradspenden komplett und bauen die neu auf. nur teile die wirklich fertig sind werden gegen neues ausgetauscht, soweit es geht wird jedoch mit gebrauchten teilen aus dem lager repariert. ziel ist es die kaufpreise der fahrräder so niedrig wie möglich zu halten, denn diese werden für den preis der verbauten neuteile, zzgl. 9 betriebsmittel, an bedürftige verkauft.

nachdem ich nun mehrere jahre mehr oder weniger selten rad gefahren bin habe ich letztes jahr wieder angefangen den berliner grunewald unsicher zu machen.

meine bikes sind :

- wheeler hornet 40 modell 2011

- cannondale f6 modell 2008

- specialized fsr ground control bj. 1999 

- red bull blackwater aus dem jahr ????

​


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Willkommen ihr Beiden!

@wilddevil:

Bist du aus Berlin hierher gezogen? In welche Stadt?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

der Berliner Grunewald gehört nicht unbedingt zu unserem bevorzugten 
Bikerevier. Mir würde da spontan nur einer von uns einfallen, der auch mal eben nach Berlin radeln könnte. 

Kann es sein das Du Dich im Lokalforum vertan hast oder bist Du auch hier in unserer Region unterwegs? Das ging aus deinem Post leider nicht hervor.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wilddevil (18. Mai 2012)

äh, ja. kann gut sein daß ich mich vertan habe. schande über mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Macht nichts. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## c0rtez (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich dann auch mal vorstellen. Bin hier zwar schon n paar Tage unterwegs, aber seid heute erst im Besitz eines Bikes.

Ich bin 24 Jahre Jung. Komme aus Stemwede - Oppenwehe und arbeite als Angestellter in einem in der nähe ansäßigen Großbetrieb. Das Biken hat mich als Hobby eingeholt, da ich neben der Arbeit und dem Fernstudium einen Ausgleich brauche.

Ich werde vor erst wohl den Stemweder Berg unsicher machen, dann aber wohl auch in Richtung Wiehengebirge unterwegs sein.

Ich fahre ein Hardtail - Radon ZR Team 7.0 / 2012

Hier mal eine Fotogalerie meines Bikes:
Galerie


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juni 2012)

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen in der Runde!


----------



## slang (12. Juni 2012)

Erstmal herzlich willkommen,
deine Sig:
"Radonfahrer, welcher sich in der Regel in den Stemweder Bergen oder dem Wiehengebierge herum treibt."

Wo fährste denn, wenn die Blutung wieder nachgelassen hat?  
.....

Schnell weg,der slang, bevor es wieder Punkte gibt


----------



## c0rtez (12. Juni 2012)

Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt...

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## slang (12. Juni 2012)

Jepp


----------



## Thowie1 (15. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!

Dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor: Heiße Thomas, bin 48 Jahre alt, wohne mit Frau und 2 Hunden in Paderborn, und bike mit Unterbrechung eigentlich seit 1993.

Bin jetzt froh, nach einem schweren Motorradunfall 2011 wieder Touren fahren zu können. Noch langsam, aber es wird. Wie das Gewicht. Letztes Jahr nach REHA schon von 110 auf 93 kg. Dieses Jahr mit 97 wieder angefangen. Ziel: 86, und wieder halbwegs flott fahren können!

Revier: Im Moment noch etwa 50km um Paderborn. Habe eine nette Hausstrecke mit ein paar Trails, 33km und einigen HM, die ich direkt ab Haustür (Südstadt) fahre. Fahre 2-3x wö., ergänzt durch etwas Joggen.

Bike: Centurion Backfire LRS3, "erleichtert" mit Crossride und SRAM X0.

Gruß aus Paderborn

Thomas


----------



## kris. (15. Juni 2012)

Na dann willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Rafterman86 (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Mädels, 

wollte mich auch mal Vorstellen und vom "nur lesender Forum-Nutzer" zum "Aktiven Forum-Nutzer" mutieren. Verfolge das Forum schon ca. 1 Jahr 

Zu meiner Person:

Heiße Dennis, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Lemgo. Fahre derzeit ein Canyon Nerve AM und bin viel in Lemgo und Detmold unterwegs. Aktiv MTB-Fahren betreibe ich seit 3,5 Jahren .

Grüße

Dennis.


----------



## kris. (25. Juni 2012)

Willkommen!

Wenn Du dich mit unserem anderen Dennis zusammen tust, könnt ihr ne "Doppel D"-Tour machen!  *duw*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (25. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir ein Hallo

Kris: Die Doppel D-Tour bekomm ich ja schon alleine hin  *auf Nachname schau*

Wäre dann schon Dreifach D^^


----------



## RolfK (25. Juni 2012)

Und es gibt sie doch, die MTB'ler in Lemgo. Nicht zu fassen 

Sei gegrüßt Dennis Nr.3


----------



## Rafterman86 (25. Juni 2012)

Hrhr hi Rolf,

dein Canyon hab ich aber in 3 Jahren fahren in der gegend noch nicht gesehn :/


----------



## kris. (25. Juni 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Wäre dann schon Dreifach D^^



Das würde mir dann doch zu weit gehen!


----------



## RolfK (25. Juni 2012)

Das lag daran, das ich das nur letztes Jahr gefahren bin und damit kaum hier in Lemgo unterwegs war. Aber seit diesem Frühjahr bin ich hier auchmal wieder öfters unterwegs, meistens Sonntags, Samstags wird sich woanders rumgetrieben.


----------



## Rafterman86 (25. Juni 2012)

Ah ok, zeit bedingt sind wir meist nach Feierabend in Lemgo unterwegs, am wochenende auch mal Detmold oder ähnliches.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (27. Juni 2012)

rolf, wir müssen auch nochmal ne runde zusammen fahren! gestern waren dennis no.3 und ich schon auf den hügel rund um lemgo unterwegs


----------



## RolfK (27. Juni 2012)

Wer treibt sich denn immer in der Weltgeschichte umher und ist nie zuhause, du oder ich  

Kriegen wir schon hin, können zur Zeit auch mal ab 18 oder 19h in der Woche fahren.


----------



## Rafterman86 (28. Juni 2012)

Ahjo zu allen schandtaten bereit ... aber meist erst am mittwochs ^^ montags und dienstags ist eher schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noepchen (13. Juli 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Gummersbach - Porta Westfalica? Das ist ja fast so wie Overath - Lemgo vor einem halben Jahr bei mir gewesen



Ja das stimmt! Aber jetzt ist es ja nun vorbei! Jetzt muss nur noch der Regen aufhören, dann trau ich mich auch zum Kaiser! 

LG noepchen


----------



## watersports (14. Juli 2012)

Und noch ein neuer...

Hi, Sebastian, 29 bike seit 5 Jahren, Rennrad schon etwas länger...
Ich bin neu in Minden und fahre meist am Kaiser bzw. Porta Fernsehturm. Da ich mich aber nicht auskenne, weil ich letztes Jahr erst hier her gezogen bin, würde ich mich über eine Einladung zum mitfahren freuen.

Touren und/oder Marathon im CC Bereich bevorzuge ich, gerne auch bergauf 

Lieber Gruß


----------



## noepchen (14. Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen!
Mir gehts in Minden genauso!


----------



## watersports (14. Juli 2012)

nen anderen Tag gerne, aber heute schaffe ich das nicht...


----------



## creatini (14. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren morgen so um die 4 Stunden in Richtung Idaturm/Bückeburg und wollen dann mal weiter schaun. Im wesentlichen wollen wir Strecke machen und wenn sich ein Trail anbietet, nehmen wir den auch mit.
Wer hat Lust mitzufahren
Treffen 9:30 Porta Parkplatz Wasserwerk


----------



## Huebschi (15. Juli 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ich heiß Markus / Hübschi, bin 42 und fahre seit ca 2,5 Jahren MTB. Ich wohne in Schlangen.
Bevorzugt fahre ich Sachen wie den Bauernkamp, Velmerstot u.s.w.
Gerne auch mal einen Park.

Fahre ein Giant Reign X / Enduro. Dementsprechend gerne Gefälle, auch hoch  - aber nur langsam.
Würde mich freuen, mal auf 'ne Runde mitgenommen zu werden. Habe auch unter der Woche mal vormittags Zeit/Schichtdienst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (18. Juli 2012)

Tach Hübschi, willkommen hir in der Runde!

@others: Touren-Verabrede-Thread


----------



## ulli0704 (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

heiße Ulli, bin 21 jahre alt, gehöre zur studierenden Bevölkerung und wohne in Bielefeld. Habe das Mountainbiken letzten Sommer mit einem geliehenen Bike für mich entdeckt und fahre seit diesem Frühjahr mit einem Canyon Nerve AM. 

Wohne nicht lange in Bielefeld und kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so gut aus-bin bisher nur den Hermannsweg(und ein paar Nebenwege) Richtung Oerlinghausen gefahren. Würde mich daher freuen wenn ich mich der ein oder anderen Tour anschließen kann!


----------



## kris. (19. Juli 2012)

Halo Ulli, willkommen im Forum! 

Da werden sich schon ein paar Bielefelder finden...


----------



## crossboss (19. Juli 2012)

............ich dachte Bielefelder gibt es gar nicht...........


----------



## Masterwana (22. Juli 2012)

So Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen:
Mein Name ist Torsten und komme aus Bad Salzuflen

Mein Bike ist ein Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 (ziemlicher Exot unter den ganzen Haibikes hier ) 
Da es ein Alltagsbike ist ist noch folgendes Zubehör verbaut:
Licht
Klingel
SKS - Steckschutzbleche
Ergon GP3 Griffe
Sigma BC 509 
Trelock Faltschloss


----------



## Masterwana (22. Juli 2012)

Hier noch ein Bild:






Mehr kommen noch in den anderen Thread sobald ich mal mit  meiner 7D unterwegs bin


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. Juli 2012)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum und viel Spass im Zentrum des Wahnsinns... ;-)


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist ein Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 (ziemlicher Exot unter den ganzen Haibikes hier )



Willkommen! 

... aber Haibikes findest Du bei den OWL'ern nicht wirklich viele. 
Specialized ist dagegen mit am häufigsten vertreten.


----------



## Masterwana (22. Juli 2012)

Neuer Versuch.
Exot unter den ganzen Haibike und Univega hier in Bad Salzuflen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2012)

Ahhhhhh, bei den Lippern! 

... ok, das gehört inoffiziell nicht mehr zu OWL. 
Dachte aber immer da fahren vorwiegend McKenzies?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## Ehrenfeld (23. Juli 2012)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist ein Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 (ziemlicher Exot unter den ganzen Haibikes hier )


speci ein exot? was ist dann mein last herb?


----------



## kris. (23. Juli 2012)

das gibts nicht. ebenso wenig wie nen yeti!


----------



## slang (23. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> das gibts nicht. ebenso wenig wie nen yeti!



Das stimmt, in freier Wildbahn hat das hier noch keiner gesehen


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## Avrilbiker (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo  ich bin Sarah aus Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Freeride und besitze ein Santa Cruz Bullit. Ich kenne noch nicht viele Biker aus der Region und würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir mal nen paar trails zeigt. Und vill kann mir ja jemand auch mal ein paar trails beschreiben (ort). LG


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Juli 2012)

welcome, sarah!
da sollte es in der ecke auf jeden fall was geben. hier in lemgo ists mit freeriden weniger gut, dafür gibts nette singletrails


----------



## Avrilbiker (24. Juli 2012)

Das ist gut  Ich habe zwar schon viel nach neuen trails geschaut, aber am besten sind natürlich die locals


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Willkommen im Forum , Sarah! 
Damenbesuch hat hier Seltenheitswert, erst Recht mit _dem_ Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (24. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum , Sarah!
> Damenbesuch hat hier Seltenheitswert, erst Recht mit _dem_ Bike.


 
Weil die armen Mädels hier im kollektiv verscheucht worden sind  
Also willkommen Dir!

@ Hannes, wolltest Du nicht eh mal die Trails am Wiehen unter die Räder nehmen, wärst herzlich eingeladen


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo hallo und herzlich willkommen, Mädels die Ihr Bike beherrschen sind hier gerne gesehene Gäste. Du wirst hier bestimmt schnell Anschluss finden. Viel Spaß und Gruß Shoti


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2012)

Als offizieller OWL-Frauenbeauftragter und Freeride-Fachmann heiße ich Dich, liebe Sarah, herzlich in unserer Runde willkommen. 

Egal was für Fragen Du hast, ... ICH bin dein Mann! Auch wenn ich dein Santa Cruz noch nicht gesehen habe, es sieht wunderschön aus!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2012)

Avrilbiker schrieb:


> Hallo  ich bin Sarah aus Schloß Holte-Stukenbrock. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Freeride und besitze ein Santa Cruz Bullit. Ich kenne noch nicht viele Biker aus der Region und würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir mal nen paar trails zeigt. Und vill kann mir ja jemand auch mal ein paar trails beschreiben (ort). LG



Hallo Sarah,

als Alphabiker  will ich dich hier dann auch mal herzlichst willkommen heissen 

LG
Matthias


----------



## 230691 (24. Juli 2012)

Ihr seid unmöglich nu verscheucht die gute doch nicht gleich schon wieder

Nichts desto trotz, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Als offizieller OWL-Frauenbeauftragter und Freeride-Fachmann heiße ich Dich, liebe Sarah, herzlich in unserer Runde willkommen.
> 
> Egal was für Fragen Du hast, ... ICH bin dein Mann! Auch wenn ich dein Santa Cruz noch nicht gesehen habe, es sieht wunderschön aus!



...du bist kein Mann!!! Du bist ne Tunte 

Soll ich noch mal ein paar "alte" Bilder als Beweis posten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...du bist kein Mann!!! Du bist ne Tunte
> 
> Soll ich noch mal ein paar "alte" Bilder als Beweis posten???



HAH, ich weiß da auch was von Dir


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Soll ich noch mal ein paar "alte" Bilder als Beweis posten???



Ein deutliches und klares "NEIN"


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> HAH, ich weiß da auch was von Dir



Nicht nur du...


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nicht nur du...


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich nenne vorerst nur mehrere bikes mein eigen.



ich rahm das mal ein, ist ja immerhin dein erstes Smiley


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ich rahm das mal ein, ist ja immerhin dein erstes Smiley


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> ich rahm das mal ein, ist ja immerhin dein erstes Smiley



 ... da muß sich hier erst nen Mädel vorstellen um unserm Kai ein Lächeln zu entlocken. Gut beobachtet, Slango!


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ist ja schlimmer als auf dem basar hier.
> 
> *nen 2. bike ist ja ok, aber ne 2. frau ...?*
> gilt ja zumindest für viele hier.
> ...



Ich habe auch nur eine Frau...

Die Anderen leihe ich mir nur


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Weil die armen Mädels hier im kollektiv verscheucht worden sind
> Also willkommen Dir!
> 
> @ Hannes, wolltest Du nicht eh mal die Trails am Wiehen unter die Räder nehmen, wärst herzlich eingeladen


ja, muss ich wirklich mal in angriff nehmen...mit jens plane ich ja auch schon seit ewigkeiten, mal in der lübbecker ecke zu fahren 

@avrilbiker: poste doch hier mal ein bild von deinem rad


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Und schon passiert  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=441487&page=42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Juli 2012)

schönes ding.


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Finste?  Es MUSS noch ne andere Federgabel dran!!


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

Avrilbiker, willkommen hier mit deinem Santa! Ne neue Forke wäre tatsächlich angebracht. Jörg


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Juli 2012)

der vorteil bei einer marzocchi: sie funktioniert einfach gut! sie ist etwas schwerer als vergleichbare modelle von fox oder rock shox, aber dafür ist die performance meistens erste sahne - und du musst sie im normalfall sehr selten in den service geben.

was versprichst du dir denn von ner neuen gabel? mehr federweg, weniger gewicht? wenns um vorschläge geht, bin ich aktuell mit der rock shox lyrik sehr zufrieden. wenns noch etwas brachialer sein soll - domain oder totem


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Nein.... die gabel lässt sich nicht richtig für mich einstellen  sie ist nur über luftdruck einstellbar... und 130mm federweg kommen manchmal an die grenzen


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

ich habe schon and die lyrik gedacht.... nur ich bin 14 und dann hat man nich so ganz so viel kole


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und grade bei einer reinen luftgabel sollten die einstellmöglickeiten auf die verschiedenen gewichte und fahrstile sehr gut sein.



Eigentlich ist das auch so. Die gabel bei mir hat schon fast gar keinen luftdruck drauf, ist aber immernoch VIEL zu straff.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Juli 2012)

Avrilbiker schrieb:


> ich habe schon and die lyrik gedacht.... nur ich bin 14 und dann hat man nich so ganz so viel kole



14???

Ok... Dann ist Waldwichtel wohl doch dein "Mann"


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 14???
> 
> Ok... Dann ist Waldwichtel wohl doch dein "Mann"



Ohgottogott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

der Ernstfall


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Juli 2012)

Avrilbiker schrieb:


> Ohgottogott



Nichts gegen Waldi aber mit "Gott" hat der nun wirklich gar nix zu tun 

Kannst ruhig Lars zu ihm sagen


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

*luftinhalssteckbleib*


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Juli 2012)

nimm die jungs hier nicht allzu ernst. 

was die gabel angeht: ok, dann ist das mit dem luftdruck ein argument. mit meinen 1,93m und dementsprechendem gewicht hatte ich da bisher keine probleme 

die lyrik sollte mit wenig luft besser funktionieren...


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> nimm die jungs hier nicht allzu ernst.
> 
> was die gabel angeht: ok, dann ist das mit dem luftdruck ein argument. mit meinen 1,93m und dementsprechendem gewicht hatte ich da bisher keine probleme
> 
> die lyrik sollte mit wenig luft besser funktionieren...



Jap ich glaube auch... bin die lyrik schon ein paar mal gefahren und die ist super!!!!


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

ich habe im andern Fred mal weitergeschrieben. Ja, Lyrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Juli 2012)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Waldi aber mit "Gott" hat der nun wirklich gar nix zu tun
> 
> Kannst ruhig Lars zu ihm sagen


 
Ähhhhm, kannst ruhig Papa zu mir sagen! 

_[S c h e i ß e, wie komme ich aus der Nummer wieder raus!] _


----------



## kris. (25. Juli 2012)

Gar nicht!


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Lol


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ähhhhm, kannst ruhig Papa zu mir sagen!
> 
> _[S c h e i ß e, wie komme ich aus der Nummer wieder raus!] _



Bist doch gerade erst Papa geworden


----------



## Bob2309 (14. September 2012)

hallo Genossen.


----------



## crossboss (14. September 2012)

moin


----------



## DeejayOne (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

nun treibe ich mich seit gut 3 Jahren hier im Forum rum und sehe erst jetzt den lokalen Ansatz - aber auch mit 50 ist es ja bekanntlich nie zu spät ...... Ich habe dieses Jahr nach etlichen reinen Rennradjahren das MTB wiederentdeckt und versuche zur Zeit 2-3 Mal pro Woche unterwegs zu sein. Lieblingsstrecke Oerli-TrpÜpl-KK Schlangen-Silbermühle-Berlebeck-Oerli. Freue mich, der ein oder anderen Schlaumeierei beizuwohnen.

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Hugoo (2. Oktober 2012)

Hey Jungs,

ich bin Hugo aus Hamburg und bin schon ganze 28 Jahre alt. Ich bin beruflich selbstädig und versuch je nach Zeitplan mal eine geile Strecke zu finden für eine kürzere Tour.
Vllt kennt ja jemand noch ein paar Stecken für mich im Raum HH?!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt leicht nach dem falschen Lokalforum - probiers am besten mal hier


----------



## nextfriday (11. Oktober 2012)

DeejayOne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun treibe ich mich seit gut 3 Jahren hier im Forum rum und sehe erst jetzt den lokalen Ansatz - aber auch mit 50 ist es ja bekanntlich nie zu spät ...... Ich habe dieses Jahr nach etlichen reinen Rennradjahren das MTB wiederentdeckt und versuche zur Zeit 2-3 Mal pro Woche unterwegs zu sein. Lieblingsstrecke Oerli-TrpÜpl-KK Schlangen-Silbermühle-Berlebeck-Oerli. Freue mich, der ein oder anderen Schlaumeierei beizuwohnen.
> 
> ...



Moin & Willkommen 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Oktober 2012)

@DeejayOne   auch von mir ein herzliches "hallo"! 
deine lieblingsstrecke ist eine ganz ordentliche runde.
aber du bist ja auch nicht direkt ein neuling auf dem bike.


----------



## Spasemakke (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen, mein Cousin hat mir den Tip gegeben mich hier anzumelden um Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und um evtl. nicht mehr soviel alleine fahren zu müssen. 

Also kurz zu mir, meinen Vorlieben und meinem Hobel:

Ich heiße Lukas, bin (noch) 27 Jahre alt und wohne fast neben dem Klinikum in Herford (also unmittelbare Nähe zum Stukenberg) 

Ich bin ein gemütlicher Fahrer der die Berge bzw. Hügel nicht hochhetzt sondern etwas ruhiger angehen lässt. Bergab lass ichs natürlich gerne etwas krachen, soweit es meine Technik und die meines Hobels zulassen. Ich habe im Moment ne kleine Runde im Stukenberg die ich zum Konditionsaufbau nutze da ich ne weile nicht gefahren bin. Ich starte am Hotel Waldesrand zur Brücke über die A2 und bis zu dem Schützenhaus wieder zurück zur Bismarkstrasse. Dabei lege ich für mich auch gerne mal ne kleine Pause ein um wie jetzt ein wenig den Herbst und seine Farben zu genießen.

Mein Hobel is ein selbstaufgebautes, schon in die Jahre gekommenes Specialized Enduro Pro von 2004. 

Falls jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden. kenne mich eben nicht mehr so super aus und für evtl. Tips bin ich auch sehr zu haben.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. Oktober 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen Dir!


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Spasemakke schrieb:


> Hallöchen, mein Cousin hat mir den Tip gegeben mich hier anzumelden um Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und um evtl. nicht mehr soviel alleine fahren zu müssen.
> 
> Also kurz zu mir, meinen Vorlieben und meinem Hobel:
> 
> ...



Hab dich schon mal gesehen...gut dein Bike hat auch hohen Wiedererkennungswert...


----------



## kris. (20. Oktober 2012)

@Spasemakke   na dann willkommen in der fröhlichen runde!


----------



## Spasemakke (20. Oktober 2012)

DL82 schrieb:


> Hab dich schon mal gesehen...gut dein Bike hat auch hohen Wiedererkennungswert...



Is ja auch ein sehr schön anzusehendes Bike


----------



## Jo_shi (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann mal auch ein herzliches Willkommen von deinem Cousin


----------



## Mojo25 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich heiße Moritz, bin 25 und komme aus Gütersloh/Isselhorst.
Hab mir im April mein erstes MTB gekauft, ist ein Bulls Copperhead 3 geworden. Seit dem hat mich das MTB-Fieber gepackt und ich fahre 2-3 mal die Woche Touren auf und um den Hermannsweg. Zudem bastel ich gerne an Fahrrädern und schaue, dass ich immer mindestens 1 Bike zum Schrauben im Keller stehen habe. Daher ist mein Copperhead auch längst nicht mehr im Serienzustand...
Ich fahre meist am Nachmittag nach der Arbeit ne kurze Tour, so 35-40km, Anfahrt eingerechnet. Dabei steige ich meist in Steinhagen (Peter aufm Berge) oder am Eisernen Anton auf den Hermannsweg ein und mache mich dann in Richtung Werther bzw. Oerlinghausen auf den Weg.
Am Wochenende packt es mich dann manchmal und ich fahre den Hermannsweg bis zum Hermann nach Detmold und zurück, das ist dann allerdings eher ne Tagestour.
Ich hab einen Kumpel mit dem ich fahre, allerdings hat der nicht so oft Zeit, daher würde ich mich über Mitfahrer sehr freuen; ich kann dann auch gerne meine Handy-Nr oder Facebook-email hergeben, zwecks Austausch.
Zur Zeit bin ich leider ausser Gefecht, da ich mir vor knapp 3 Wochen bei einem Sturz meine linke Schulter gebrochen habe. In 4-5 Wochen werd ich aber wieder aufs Bike steigen können; ich hoffe, dass es dann noch ein paar schöne Wintertage und nicht zu viel Streusalz auf den Strassen gibt!

Grüße Mojo


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moritz!
Willkommen im schönsten OWL-Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwappy (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich heiße Niklas, bin 15jahre alt und komme aus Hüllhorst. Einige von euch kennen mich vielleicht schon. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Downhill. Hatte vor 8 Wochen das erste mal richtig Bodenkontakt





sitze aber seit einer Woche wieder auf dem Rad. Werde mich 2013 mal am Rennen fahren versuchen ( erstmal Rookiescup ) mal gucken was da so bei rumkommt. Treibe mich meistens im Hüllhorster/Lübbecker "Gebirge" rum und bin immer offen für ein paar nette Mitfahrer 
LG,
            Niklas


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin.
Ja, dein Einschlag war nicht Ohne.
Hoffe, dir (und deinen Knochen) geht es mittlerweile wieder besser.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin, na dann nochmal herzlich willkommen und gute Besserung.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## kris. (28. Dezember 2012)

Ein Einstand nach Mass! 
Willkommen und gute Besserung!


----------



## Schwappy (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Erstmal danke an alle  
 @Kiwi: Jep ist soweit alles wieder fit  hab jedoch noch nicht so die kraft in den armen... Ich fürchte, wenn ich was größeres springe klappe ich bei der landung aufm rad zusammen  Aber das wird auch noch  

Grüße, Niklas


Gesendet von meinem iPod touch via Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

Erst mal gute Besserung Schwappi. Immerhin kannst du ja drüber lachen.
mein Tip :
Hometrainer und paar schöne Bikevideos dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwappy (29. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Ich war ja während meiner "Auszeit" fast ununterbrochen auf dem Hometrainer ( siehe Bild ) 

Gruß, Niklas


Gesendet von meinem iPod touch via Tapatalk


----------



## Peter88 (3. Januar 2013)

Na sieh mal einer an... 
Willkommen!


----------



## Badewanne (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo, wollte mal guten tag sagen,bin über meinen junior hier damals ins forum gekommen. Bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste und lese hier schon länger mit ! Hab gleich mal ein paar Fotos eingestellt


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Januar 2013)

Na denn mal Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## kris. (6. Januar 2013)

Badewanne schrieb:


> Hab gleich mal ein paar Fotos eingestellt



Sehr lobenswert! 
Willkommen!


----------



## anipad (6. Januar 2013)

Servus,

da ich seit gestern angemeldet bin, wollte ich auch in diesem Fred mal Hallo sagen.
Bin im Jahr viel in der Eifel und Aachener Gegenden unterwegs. Aber auch sehr gerne im Teuto wenn ich öfters mal auf "Heimaturlaub" bin.
Genauer gesagt hier:





und dann mit dem Rad von Papa (zu stark "customized", meiner Meinung nach ):





Deshalb viele Grüße an alle hier und besonders an die Piumer!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Hermann.
Gruß, anipad


----------



## RZWODZWO (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Der ein oder andere hier aus dem Forum kennt mich vielleicht schon vom fahren, trotzdem möchte ich mich auch kurz als "neuer" im Forum vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Torsten, komme aus Porta und bin links und rechts der Weser des öfteren im Wald auf dem MTB zu finden.
Habe gerade von einem CC Bike auf ein Enduro gewechselt und bin mal gespannt, wie das neue Bike und ich sich auf den Trails so machen ;-)
Man sieht sich, Torsten


----------



## Porta-Mike (10. Januar 2013)

moin!

mensch torti, schön dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen

gruß

michael


----------



## RZWODZWO (10. Januar 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> mensch torti, schön dich hier begrüßen zu dürfen
> 
> ...




....und schon aufgefallen


----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2013)

willkommen in forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2013)

Ja moin moin!


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Januar 2013)

Moinsen!


----------



## Tier (10. Januar 2013)

Ey Thorsten, nun auch endlich hier!? 
Wann zeigst du Mike und mir mal deinen Canyon-Killer? 
Viel Spaß hier drin. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Januar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Ey Thorsten, nun auch endlich hier!?
> Wann zeigst du Mike und mir mal deinen Canyon-Killer?
> Viel Spaß hier drin.
> 
> ...



Tach auch!

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## RZWODZWO (10. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt



Ich auch, zumal Tobi ja ziemlich sportlich geworden sein soll, im Gegensatz zu mir


----------



## Tier (10. Januar 2013)

Das war aber VOR den Feiertagen. Seitdem geht biketechnisch bislang nicht mehr viel.


----------



## nextfriday (11. Januar 2013)

Das wirklich schönste Bikewetter hatten wir ja seit den Feiertagen auch nicht wirklich , aber das Frühjahr kommt ja bald

Send from anywhere else


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Januar 2013)

@RZWODZWO:

Was für ein Enduro-Bike hast du denn?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RZWODZWO (11. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @_RZWODZWO_:
> 
> Was für ein Enduro-Bike hast du denn?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Ist ein Cheatha Mountainspirit mit Ignitionrahmen (selbe Geometrie) und 170mm Federweg v+h.
Gruß, Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogiemonster (14. Januar 2013)

Nach langem Mitlesen hier will ich denn auch mal :-D

Heiße Jens, 32 Jahre aufm Buckel, aber erst 3 richtig aktiv aufm Bike. Wohne in Vlotho, genau zwischen Wiehen und Teuto.

Fahre ein 2005er Giant Terrago Hardtail (für die Strasse) und am Berg nen Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 (büschen trailtauglich umgerüstet) 

Ich versuche, 1x die Woche in Porta zu biken (meist Sa / So, ab Kaiserhof , dann hoch und Strecke + Trails bis Bergkirchen und zurück) 

In der Woche gehts auf Haustürrunde Richtung Herford, durch den Stuckenberg Richtung Bad Salzuflen/Wüsten, um die Trails mitzunehmen. 

Wir fahren in einer 4-er Gruppe, immer spontan wie jeder Zeit hat. Wer Bockt hat, sich anzuschließen, einfach schreiben.
in der Saison fahren wir 3-4x nach Willingen oder Winterberg in die Parks zum Biken.

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich beim Fahren!

Grüße, 
Jens


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2013)

moin and welcome


----------



## Dramir (14. Januar 2013)

Moin,
heiße Rene, bin 20(grade geworden) und komme aus Reelkirchen(wenn nicht bekannt, vllt Blomberg, oder Detmold), mach weniger Tour, weil Freeriderad und fast immer alleine. Suche so langsam neue Trails und neue Menschen. Touren würde ich aber auch mal versuchen mitzufahren, da konditionell doch langsam wieder gut. Außerdem wächst der Spaß doch mächtig, wenn man nicht nur mit sich selber unterwegs ist.

Zu haben bin ich für alles, was Gelände ist. Auch Bikeparks. 

Grüße


----------



## nextfriday (14. Januar 2013)

Sei gegrüßt und willkommen hier!!!

Send from anywhere else


----------



## kris. (14. Januar 2013)

Alter Falter langsam wirds eng hier auf der Couch. 

Willkommen ihr 2!


----------



## RZWODZWO (14. Januar 2013)

Jau! da sag ich als neuer doch auch gleich mal Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (14. Januar 2013)

Halli hallo, Ihr Neuankömmlinge

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## JENSeits (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen all denen die ich noch nicht begrüßt habe! 
Schön das wir soviel Zuwachs bekommen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Januar 2013)

Willkommen bei uns! 

 @Boogiemonster:
Die Tour vom Kaiserhof fahre ich auch öfter. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß hier! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Boogiemonster (15. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @_Boogiemonster_:
> Die Tour vom Kaiserhof fahre ich auch öfter. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal.




Sehr gerne. Ich halte Ausschau bei den nächsten Touren. 
Fährst Du allein oder in Gruppe?


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Januar 2013)

Moin.
Meistens mit mehreren Leuten. Ab und an aber auch mal alleine.
Gruß, Kiwi. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Mastersammy (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Steve und ich bin 30 Jahre jung und komme aus Lage.
Am Wochenende habe ich mir ein Trek Fuel EX8 zugelegt und mein altes Garry Fischer Hardtail in Rente geschickt. 
Eigentlich fange ich aber gerade erst mit dem Biken an. Mein altes Bike stand nur im Keller rum. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal irgendwo.


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2013)

Ganz schöner Sprung.  

Willkommen!


----------



## RolfK (15. Januar 2013)

Aber echt.......Hauptsache, du behälst das Kultstückchen

Auch von mir ein Willkommen aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2013)

Ist ja das reinste _Coming Out_ hier-willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolMB (24. Januar 2013)

Guten

Ich bin der Rolf 16 Jahre alt und komme aus Lübbecke, genauer Obermehnen. Ich fahre rund um Hörst Höhe und wohne direkt unter der Kahlen Wart, kann da also auch in jede Richtung vorstoßen. Bis jetzt war ich immer mit einem guten Freund von mir unterwegs und 2 mal mit Schwappi, ich suche also noch Anschluss und bin für fast alles bereit. Ich fahre ein Bergamont Big Air 6.2 und habe noch ein Fuji Nevada 1.0 le(Hardtail). Am liebsten fahre ich Freeride und generell bergab, wobei ich mich auch zu einer CC Tour ermutigen lassen kann. Zu erkennen bin ich im Moment an Flecktarnklamotten in Verbindung mit weißen Schienbeinschonern.

LG Rolf

PS: diese Jahr wird meine erste Saison, da ich vorher nur mal so zwischen durch Touren von vielleicht 10-20 Kilometern gefahren bin... mit dem Fully solls dann richtig los gehen, ab jetzt


----------



## the_Shot (24. Januar 2013)

Na dann mal ein herzliches willkommen hier. Gibt ja genügend Leute aus dem Wiehen, da wirste bestimmt schnell Anschluß finden.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## RZWODZWO (24. Januar 2013)

Na dann mal Hallo! Sehen uns bestimmt mal auf dem Berg


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin!

Jetzt hats ja endlich hingehauen! Freut mich. Man fährt sich bestimmt desöfteren über den Weg für eine gemeinsame Abfahrt!

LG Jens


----------



## Ivenhoe (28. Januar 2013)

Hey, wir sind Jens und Katrin,

und sind auf einem Cube Stereo und Trek Top Fuel 8 WSD im Raum Lippe unterwegs.

Wir hätten Lust auf gemeinsame Feierabendrunden in OWL, oder auch am WE größere Runden zu drehen.

Am liebsten wären uns gleichgesinnte Pärchen, aber durchaus auch Einzelfahrerinnen oder Fahrer.

Bei Interesse würden wir uns über Eure Kontaktaufnahme freuen.

Bis dann

Jens


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo ihr 2!

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Januar 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

Moin Jens und Katrin


----------



## RZWODZWO (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2013)

Servus und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Ivenhoe (28. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2013)

Das dissen kommt später!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (29. Januar 2013)

Ivenhoe schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind Jens und Katrin,
> 
> und sind auf einem Cube Stereo und Trek Top Fuel 8 WSD im Raum Lippe unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Lemgo klingt doch schonmal gut, da sind wir schon ein paar Leute  Wir sind öfter im Stadtwald unterwegs, ab und an auch am Herrmann.
Welcome!


----------



## Ivenhoe (29. Januar 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Lemgo klingt doch schonmal gut, da sind wir schon ein paar Leute  Wir sind öfter im Stadtwald unterwegs, ab und an auch am Herrmann.
> Welcome!



Klingt gut.

Fahrt Ihr im Moment? Also über den Winter?


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. Januar 2013)

Heute ists etwas sehr nass, aber jetzt im Winter sind wir recht häufig gefahren, ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dramir (31. Januar 2013)

Sagt doch mal bescheid, wenn ihr in lemgo seid. Würde mich dann bestimmt auch mal anschließen! 20 mins Autofahrt sind nix.


----------



## xaviberlin (2. Februar 2013)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin Lars, 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Werther. Lese zwar seit knapp einem Jahr hier mit, auch wenn ich noch nicht wirklich in Erscheinung getreten bin.  
Bikemäßig bin ich - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - im Teuto mit meinem modifizierten Stevens S8 unterwegs. Meine typische Hausrunde führt mich von Werther über den Bergfrieden, die Schwedenschanze, den Fernseturm, den Tierpark und die Ochsenweide. Am Wochenende bin ich auch hin und wieder mal am Hermann oder der Steinegge unterwegs. 
Das Ziel für 2013 war eigentlich - neben dem Abi - mich mehr in Richtung Trials & co zu orientieren, allerdings bin ich noch bis mindestens Anfang März außer Gefecht, nachdem es es mich passend vor Weihnachten gelegt hat und das rechte Radiusköpfchen das ganze nicht ganz so toll fand.


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2013)

Moin Lars!


----------



## nextfriday (3. Februar 2013)

Welcom Lars

Send from anywhere else


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Februar 2013)

Moinsen.


----------



## Mojo25 (3. Februar 2013)

Hi Lars, ich komme von der anderen Seite. Ich wohne in Isselhorst und fahre öfters in Steinhagen bei Peter auf'm Berge auf den Hermannsweg in Richtung Werther. Vielleicht können wir uns, wenn du wieder fit bist, mal aufm Hermann treffen und ne Runde zusammen biken!

Gruß, Moritz


----------



## kris. (3. Februar 2013)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Hi Lars, ich komme von der anderen Seite.



Das kann man auch besser formulieren!


----------



## xaviberlin (3. Februar 2013)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Hi Lars, ich komme von der anderen Seite. Ich wohne in Isselhorst und fahre öfters in Steinhagen bei Peter auf'm Berge auf den Hermannsweg in Richtung Werther. Vielleicht können wir uns, wenn du wieder fit bist, mal aufm Hermann treffen und ne Runde zusammen biken!
> 
> Gruß, Moritz



Können wir gerne mal machen. 
Isselhorst ist ja jetzt nicht soo die Bikehochburg


----------



## Mojo25 (3. Februar 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> Das kann man auch besser formulieren!



Oder an andere, nicht so versaute, Sachen denken ;-)

Ne in Isselhorst ist garnix los, ich muss erstmal 12-15km Kurbeln um etwas trail-ähnliches unter die Räder zu bekommen :-(


----------



## Wasabi0815 (16. Februar 2013)

Tachen,

ich bin Torsten und komme aus Lage. Habe im Januar mir ein Cube Bike zugelegt, mit dem Ansporn dieses Jahr ein wenig die Wälder unsicher zumachen. Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage habe ich bis jetzt nur eine kleine Tour durch mein heimisches Wäldchen gedreht.
Aber ich hoffe es kommen noch einige Touren dazu, bin auch offen für Tipps für Interessante Touren.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RZWODZWO (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Torsten und willkommen!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo all ihr Neuen!!

Willkommen! -- Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß hier im Forum und wenn ihr fragen habt, fragt einfach 


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Februar 2013)

Moinsen.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Hallo all ihr Neuen!!
> 
> Willkommen! -- Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß hier im Forum und wenn ihr fragen habt, fragt einfach
> 
> ...



Ich hätte da eine!
















































Wann ist den Frühstück?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Da musst Du heute Wolfi fragen!


----------



## wolfi (16. Februar 2013)

Habe ich gerade geschafft.... Mal sehen für wie lange...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade geschafft.... *Mal sehen für wie lange...*
> 
> send from total wichtigen schmartfon



...es drin bleibt


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (19. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend 

ich glaub hier habe ich mich noch nicht reingehängt. Ich wohne jetzt ja schon fast 1 Jahr in Bad Salzuflen. Wer treibt sich denn hier noch so durch die Wälder und hat mal Lust auf ein paar gemütliche Runden. Momentan beschränkt sich jegliches Engagement auf die Wochenenden. 
Freue mich natürlich über neue Bikekontakte.

Bis dahin Gruß 
Freddy


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Februar 2013)

Willkommen! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2013)

Kaffe-mit-Sahne schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> ich glaub hier habe ich mich noch nicht reingehängt. Ich wohne jetzt ja schon fast 1 Jahr in Bad Salzuflen. Wer treibt sich denn hier noch so durch die Wälder und hat mal Lust auf ein paar gemütliche Runden. Momentan beschränkt sich jegliches Engagement auf die Wochenenden.
> Freue mich natürlich über neue Bikekontakte.
> ...



Tach auch. 
Der @Zyran; wohnt bei dir um Ecke. 
Hau den doch mal an.


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (19. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> Der @Zyran; wohnt bei dir um Ecke.
> Hau den doch mal an.



*erledigt* .. danke


----------



## Boogiemonster (20. Februar 2013)

Kaffe-mit-Sahne schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> ich glaub hier habe ich mich noch nicht reingehängt. Ich wohne jetzt ja schon fast 1 Jahr in Bad Salzuflen. Wer treibt sich denn hier noch so durch die Wälder und hat mal Lust auf ein paar gemütliche Runden. Momentan beschränkt sich jegliches Engagement auf die Wochenenden.
> Freue mich natürlich über neue Bikekontakte.
> ...




Hi Freddy und Willkommen! 

Wo fährst du genau in Bad Salzuflen? Ich wohn an der Grenze zu Vlotho, da liegt BS regelmäßig auf der Feierabend-Trailrunde  (Stadtwald, Hasenkanzel)

Vielliecht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren? 
Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich treibe mich immer in den Wäldern zwischen den beiden Bismarcktürmen herum.. Hasenkanzel, Walhalla, Loose, ... 
War aber mit dem neuen Rad noch nicht soviel in den Wäldern.


----------



## Boogiemonster (20. Februar 2013)

Genau da fahr ich auch immer. Wobei Walhalla mir noch nichts sagt. Musst Du mal zeigen !


----------



## mcdonor (20. Februar 2013)

Guten n'Abend,
ich wohne direkt in Bielefeld und rolle natürlich im Teuto rum. Meist auf und am Hermannsweg, sowohl in Richtung Hermannsdenkmal, als auch in Richtung Tecklenburg. Gelegentlich bin ich auch im Kreis Herford unterwegs.
Auch wenn ich früher recht viel gefahren bin würde ich mich eher als Einsteiger bezeichnen. Bisher bin ich mit einem stark modifizierten Bulls Trekkingrad unterwegs, allerdings ist das so langsam durch. Daher werde ich mir wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein Ghost EBS Pro 29 zulegen. Falls mir allerdings die Jungs von Kwadie ein nettes 29er basteln können, tendiere ich eher dazu.
Da ich erstmal "reinkommen" muss, bin ich im Moment lieber alleine unterwegs, habe aber nix dagegen irgendwann mal mit ein paar Anderen ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2013)

Willkommen ihr 2!


----------



## Thale (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade von einer schönen Schneerunde zurück und da ich schon lange Zeit im Forum mitlese, wird es Zeit zum Anmelden. Neben dem offiziellen Vorstellungsfred will ich mich natürlich auch hier vorstellen

Mein  Spitzname ist Thale, ich wohne im östlichsten  Zipfel von OWL und ich  treibe mich vorrangig auf 2 oder 4 Rädern rum. Wenn ich ein Auto wäre,  würde ich altersmäßig als Oldtimer durchgehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mein aktuelles Fully nutze ich leider viel zu selten, aber wenn dann auf den Bergen um Portadenkmal und Fernsehturm.

Gruss - Thale


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Februar 2013)

Willkommen im Forum!
Bist ja genau in "meiner" Gegend unterwegs. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Porta-Mike (24. Februar 2013)

moin!

hallo dirk, herzlich willkommen. ich habe ja letztens dein bike bewundern dürfen. wir sollten uns ´mal treffen und zusammen fahren.

gruß

michael


----------



## Thale (24. Februar 2013)

Sollten wir hinkriegen - klappt vielleicht eher als mit dem Mopped 

Gruss - Thale

PS: War dein üblicher Nick hier schon vergeben?


----------



## RZWODZWO (24. Februar 2013)

Thale schrieb:


> Sollten wir hinkriegen - klappt vielleicht eher als mit dem Mopped
> 
> Gruss - Thale
> 
> PS: War dein üblicher Nick hier schon vergeben?




Hallo Thale, schön Dich hier auch zu treffen
Denke mal, Mike sein Namen war vergeben, oder er wollte nicht enttarnt werden 
Sehen uns bestimmt eher im Berg als auf der Straße mit der Bulette!!!!


----------



## Tier (24. Februar 2013)

Noch'n Buellfahrer hier?
Sofort ausgrenzen! 

Viel Spaß hier! 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## RZWODZWO (24. Februar 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Noch'n Buellfahrer hier?
> Sofort ausgrenzen!
> 
> Viel Spaß hier!
> ...



Nicht doch


----------



## Tier (24. Februar 2013)

Daher das zwinkern!
Fahr ja nix besseres. Und dazu noch japanesisch...auweia. 
Bzw. steht se sich ja nur noch die Reifen platt...


----------



## Porta-Mike (24. Februar 2013)

moin!



> Denke mal, Mike sein Namen war vergeben, oder er wollte nicht enttarnt werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau, tarnen ist immer wichtig.....

@ thale: ich bin sonntagmorgens relativ oft unterwegs .

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thale (24. Februar 2013)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> genau, tarnen ist immer wichtig.....
> 
> ...



Scheint sich bei mir jetzt auch einzubürgern. Allerdings nicht nächste Woche...
Das sollten wir vielleicht an andere Stelle und nicht in der Mitgliedervorstellung posten. Was ist dazu der passende Fred?


----------



## Porta-Mike (28. Februar 2013)

moin!

es gibt hier einen "touren-verabrede-thread" oder halt in "unserem" forum 

gruß

michael


----------



## Opi318 (1. März 2013)

Nabend OWL Gemeinde,

mein Name ist Rolf und ich wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.

Ich bin 40 Jahre alt und komme aus BI/Sennestadt.

Nach ca. 20 Jahren Bike Abstinenz habe ich mich endschlossenmal wieder damit anzufangen.

Weitere Interessen sind: Ego Shooter und Paintball.

Würde mich freuen hier Leute zu finden denen ich michanschließen kann und die auch kein Problem damit haben einen Neuling (mit Konditionsschwäche)hinter sich herzuziehe.
 Gruß Opi


----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2013)

Sei willkommen Rolf! Hobby und Wohnort kommen mir bekannt vor, fängt dein Nachnahme mit L an?

Send from anywhere else


----------



## Opi318 (1. März 2013)

Ja, das ist richtig.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2013)

@Opi318 Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (1. März 2013)

Hi!Ich heiße Jens, bin 33 und komme aus Lage. Fahre meistens im Touto oder auch mal gerne ne Tour über den Asphalt. Das mtb ist mein Herbst- und Arbeitrad. Ich fahre damit auch immer zur Arbeit  
wenn die Sonne höher steht, fahre ich auch gerne mit dem Rennrad, dieses ja auch wieder am Ring. Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich hier Leute finden, um gemeinsam statt einsam zu fahren


----------



## kris. (2. März 2013)

Alter... Du fährst im Tütü?!? 

Willkommen im Forum!
Renner wollte ich dieses Jahr auch öfter mal fahren. Sag bescheid.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (2. März 2013)

Nix Tütü  
Ist trage lieber enge Sachen auf dem Rad  
Ja wann hast zeit ich fahre jetzt ne Runde bei dem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. März 2013)

Sorry, sitze grad auf 67grad Nord auf dem schiff...


----------



## Toobsen (5. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!!!

Ich bin Tobias und wohne im Kalletal(Tür auf und ich bin sofort im grünen)

Bin diese Jahr mit Biken angefangen um Pfunde zu verlieren, falls ihr nen typen aufen Haibike seht
der es sich selbst beim Bergab fahren schwer macht bin ich das
Vieleicht trifft man sich mal unterwegs.

Gruß Toobsen


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. März 2013)

Oh Haibike  hatte ich auch mal ...der Rahmen brach wie meine 2 Rippen ab war nen gutes bike war das light se ,  Bike welches hast du ? Gruß Jens


----------



## kris. (5. März 2013)

Hallo Tobias!


----------



## Toobsen (5. März 2013)

Fahre das Q SL von 2011 habs für nen guten kurs bekommen.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. März 2013)

Vom Händler in Lemgo ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. März 2013)

Willkommen! Um Kalletal gibt es bestimmt schöne Trails? Jedenfalls fühle ich mich immer in ein Schweizer Bergdörfchen versetzt, wenn ich dort mal durchkomme.


----------



## Toobsen (5. März 2013)

als ich es kaufen wollte hatte der händler aus lemgo es rausgenommen.
hätte es gerne dort gekauft aber naja.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (5. März 2013)

Ach sooo ich kaufe alle meine Räder immer dort ...ist Super nett und fachlich Top ...arbeite in Lemgo vielleicht drehen wir mal ne Runde  zusammen  ?


----------



## Toobsen (5. März 2013)

klar warum nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2013)

Willkommen willkommen! 
Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Opi318 (6. März 2013)

Wilkommen Toobsen.


----------



## RolfK (6. März 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ach sooo ich kaufe alle meine Räder immer dort ...ist Super nett und fachlich Top ...arbeite in Lemgo vielleicht drehen wir mal ne Runde  zusammen  ?



Gibt es hier nen Händler, den ich noch nicht kenne 


Willkommen Toobsen, see you in the woods!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (6. März 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Gibt es hier nen Händler, den ich noch nicht kenne






RolfK schrieb:


> Willkommen Toobsen, see you in the woods!


Auch von mir ein willkommen...alle mal bei Strava anmelden, damit wir ein paar spannende Segmente setzen können 

Und eine allgemeine Runde vielleicht alle mal drehen, Wetter wird ja wieder besser.


----------



## criscross (6. März 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ach sooo ich kaufe alle meine Räder immer dort ...ist Super nett und fachlich Top ...arbeite in Lemgo vielleicht drehen wir mal ne Runde zusammen ?


 
ich kenne in Lemgo auch nur einen Händler

und der ist seeeehr i.kompetent


----------



## Huskyspeed (6. März 2013)

Herzlich willkommen Toobsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (6. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Und eine allgemeine Runde vielleicht alle mal drehen, Wetter wird ja wieder besser.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. März 2013)

@criscross ne gibt 2 ;-) einen bei der Post , der andere am Bahnhof  wobei ich den an der Post meine klein aber Top


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. März 2013)

Du kauft am Bahnhof bei De.. ðDer ist nicht so toll ...


----------



## criscross (6. März 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Du kauft am Bahnhof bei De.. ðDer ist nicht so toll ...



geeenau, den meinte ich .......


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. März 2013)

Ja einmal nie wieder ;-)


----------



## saaja (8. März 2013)

Moin,
Ich Heiße Sebastian die meisten nennen mich einfach Basti  
ich bin Schüler und wohne in Bad Meinberg und ein blutiger Anfänger wenn ich das mal so äußern darf . 
Viel spannendes gibt's eigentlich nicht über mich zu erzählen.
Wollte mich hier mal so ein bisschen vorstellen


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

Willkommen Basti!

... vor deiner Haustür kannst Du Dich dann ja zukünftig so richtig austoben. Der Velmerstot gehört im Teuto sicher mit zu den Highlights. 
Ist aber nicht alles für Anfänger geeignet, sonst wirste als Anfänger auch weiterhin bluten. 

Bzgl. Bike-Händler in Lemgo, auf dem Weg zu meinem Tattoo-Heini bin ich immer bei dem Bikeladen Becker am Bruchweg vorbei gekommen.
Ist der der kompetente Händler?!  ... wollte da nämlich erst nen Zwischenstop einlegen.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (8. März 2013)

BÃ¤cker ist gut ðtattoo bei Family ? Ist auch gut bin dort Stamm Kunde Lol


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> BÃ¤cker ist gut ðtattoo bei Family ? Ist auch gut bin dort Stamm Kunde Lol


 
Jepp, Tattoo-Family. Gestochen von Chrischi, der sticht da 2-3x die Woche im Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak32791 (8. März 2013)

Ich dachte als Bielefelder gehst zu Route 66 ð


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. März 2013)

bikefreak32791 schrieb:


> Ich dachte als Bielefelder gehst zu Route 66 ð


 
Neeeee, auÃer Blue Harvest gibt es keine Topadressen in Bielefeld. Zumindest gibt es Ã¼ber Route 66 etc. auch genug Kritiken.

Tattoo-Family Eisenhauer ist mein Favorit.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (8. März 2013)

Habe auch alle 7 von Family ð


----------



## Shamrock291 (8. April 2013)

Hi zusammen,
Ich heiß Arne Grünebaum und wohne jetzt erst seit August in Bielefeld.
Ich fahre eigentlich nur Downhill, aber wollt mich trotzdem mal vorstellen 
Ich fahr ein 77Designz Flatout, falls man sich mal sieht ;-)
Ich war grade eben zum ersten mal hier in Bielefeld bzw Umgebung los, und hatte gleich Spaß, auch wenn meine Kette ab war


----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2013)

Herzlich willkommen! 



Shamrock291 schrieb:


> Ich war grade eben zum ersten mal hier in Bielefeld bzw Umgebung los, und hatte gleich Spaß, auch wenn meine Kette ab war


Wo steht der Lift?


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. April 2013)

Willkommen in OWL, Arne!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. April 2013)

Moin moin, willkommen!


----------



## kris. (9. April 2013)

Willkommen auf der Sonnenseite von NRW.


----------



## Shamrock291 (9. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen!
> 
> 
> Wo steht der Lift?




Haha den lift hab ich in den beinen beim hochschieben 
Ich trampel nirgends mehr hoch


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. April 2013)

Hi Arne,

willkommen im OWL-Bereich!  Hier wirst Du schnell Anschluß finden.
Im Gegensatz zum Münsterland (wo sie meines Wissens auch kein 
Fußball spielen können) hast Du hier viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Bezogen
auf den Teuto wirst Du wohl am Hermannsdenkmal und am Velmerstot
ne Menge Spaß finden. Aber die Jungs im Wiehengebirge können Dir
sicher auch einiges zeigen. 

Bis morgen auf Arbeit! 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Shamrock291 (9. April 2013)

Ach gott Fussball 
Fussball ist so mit das letzte was mich interessiert 
Aber ich glaub ich darf das hier nicht zu laut sagen dass ich immer noch gerne nach Münster fahre   

Bis morgen Lars


----------



## PitchPro10 (13. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein eigenes OWL Forum, ich bin begeistert. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich hier neue Bike-Partner finden kann. Ich komm aus Oerlinghausen, bin 35 und seit 5 Jahren wieder auf dem Bike, ein stabiles und fun-orientiertes 150mm Specialized Pitch. Im Urlaub und im Bike Park darf es dann aber gern auch mal was langhubiges sein. Da ich inzwischen wieder ohne Bike Partner bin, fahr ich momentan meist allein zwischen Hermann und Peter auf'm Berge. Höhenmeter und Zeiten sind mir relativ wurscht, ich will Spass auf dem Trail. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour anschliessen könnte, umso einfacher wenn Ihr auch Oerlinghauser seid...

Fährt zufällig morgen jemand im Teuto?

Viele Grüsse und bis bald,

Thorsten


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. April 2013)

Hallo Thosten willkommen im OWL Bereich.
Nettes Bike hast Du  hab ich bis vor 10 Tagen auch noch mein eigen genannt.


----------



## kris. (13. April 2013)

Hallo Thorsten! 
 @wiehenrenner  whats next?


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. April 2013)

Wird ne schicke Versenderschleuder mit 140 mm


----------



## PitchPro10 (13. April 2013)

Danke für's Willkommen-heissen... Yes, ist ein Top Bike für meine Zwecke. Aber im Winter wird es ausgetauscht... Ich schau dann gleich mal in den Touren Thread und freu mich, mit dem ein oder anderen Mal eine runde zu drehen.. Falls jemand spontan morgen los will...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying-Niki (27. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich auch mal hier vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Niklas Haase, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Halle.
Ich habe dieses Jahr damit angefangen mein Rad mal im Wald zu Bewegen, und eigentlich richtig Spaß dran gefunden.
Aktuell fahre ich nen Cube Attention von 2008, das war seitdem mein Alltags Bike, also 3-4 mal ihm Jahr genutzt . Habe zumindest erstmal die Bremsen auf 203/180 gerüstet, es soll aber im laufe des Jahres einem Fully weichen, evtl. nen Slide 140.
Ich fahre aktuell nur Teuto zwischen Werther und Fernsehturm würde mich aber gerne langsam oder auch etwas schneller an Trails rantasten  und hoffe hier auch etwas Unterstützung zur "Wegfindung" zu bekommen.

Dazu mal ne kleine Impression vom top Wetter gestern, vielleicht erkennt ja wer die Stelle 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## kris. (27. April 2013)

Hallo Niklas! Willkommen im Forum. 

Ans Slide kommt dann aber kein Ständer, oder?! 

Grüßle,
kris.


----------



## Flying-Niki (27. April 2013)

Ich wusste das ich sowas zu hören bekomme 
Ich war kurz davor ihn zu retuschieren 

Ne wird es wird keinen Bekommen 

Aber eigentlich hat er mich auch noch nie gestört/ behindert 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## kris. (27. April 2013)

Die Style-Polizei sieht alles.  

Ist aber auch voll okay wenns im Alltag ebenfalls zum Einsatz kommt...


----------



## wiehenrenner (27. April 2013)

Willkommen Niklas, Slide 140 kann ich empfehlen, bin seit 1 Woche Besitzer von dem Ding


----------



## xaviberlin (1. Mai 2013)

Flying-Niki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dazu mal ne kleine Impression vom top Wetter gestern, vielleicht erkennt ja wer die Stelle



Sicher 
Grüße von der anderen Seite des Teutos & welcome


----------



## Flying-Niki (3. Mai 2013)

Ui, einer von der dunklen Seite des Teutos 
Vielleicht hast du ja mal lust ne Runde im Teuto zu drehen?

Zum Slide, bin noch unsicher ob das 140 oder 125 7.0, mal sehen.
Und wenn die ganzen Bielefelder hier mal ordentlich Steuern zahlen, bekommen auch Azubis mal genug damit das auch finanzielle klappt


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. Mai 2013)

Nimm das 140er kommste genauso gut berghoch und hast mehr Reserven bergab, wenns mal ruppig wird. Ausstattung ist beim 140 absolut ausreichend für den Preis.


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. Mai 2013)

Flying-Niki schrieb:


> ... Und wenn die ganzen Bielefelder hier mal ordentlich Steuern zahlen, bekommen auch Azubis mal genug damit das auch finanzielle klappt


 
Da kann ich als Bielefelder Steuerzahler nur folgendes zu sagen ... Azubis bekommen nur soviel, wie sie verdienen. Zudem machen die meist nur Unordnung, spielen mit ihren Smartphones während der Arbeitszeit, drücken sich vor RICHTIGER Arbeit, himmeln die Blonde vom Empfang an und können sich nicht konzentrieren.  

Gemessen an deinem Azubilohn solltest Du dich daher besser mal bei Gudereit umsehen und nicht gleich nen Slide ins Auge fassen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Azubis bekommen nur soviel, wie sie verdienen. Zudem machen die meist nur Unordnung, spielen mit ihren Smartphones während der Arbeitszeit, drücken sich vor RICHTIGER Arbeit, himmeln die Blonde vom Empfang an und können sich nicht konzentrieren.



Altaaa.... Du bist noch Azubi?!?


----------



## Flying-Niki (3. Mai 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da kann ich als Bielefelder Steuerzahler nur folgendes zu sagen ... Azubis bekommen nur soviel, wie sie verdienen. Zudem machen die meist nur Unordnung, spielen mit ihren Smartphones während der Arbeitszeit, drücken sich vor RICHTIGER Arbeit, himmeln die Blonde vom Empfang an und können sich nicht konzentrieren.
> 
> Gemessen an deinem Azubilohn solltest Du dich daher besser mal bei Gudereit umsehen und nicht gleich nen Slide ins Auge fassen!!!



Du kennst mich aber echt gut, abgesehen von der Empfangsdame (hier gibts nichts was man ansatzweise anhimmeln kann)

Aber hier auf der Behörde habe ich das Gefühl das die Azubis noch den meisten Ansporn zum arbeiten haben.

Zum Slide, naja so schlecht ist das Ver.di gehalt im 3 Jahr auch nicht


----------



## xaviberlin (3. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, wir müssen hier nochmal klarstellen, wer oder was die dunkle Seite des Teutos ist.


----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2013)

xaviberlin schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir müssen hier nochmal klarstellen, wer oder was die dunkle Seite des Teutos ist.



immer die andere.


----------



## Flying-Niki (3. Mai 2013)

Genau gundsätzlich immer die andere. Abgesehen davon, guck dir mal den Sonnenverauf an  

Aber ich muss trotzdem sagen das Werther nen echt schönes Städtchen ist, ich mache mich hier sonst noch unbeliebt


----------



## wolfi (3. Mai 2013)

sind schon wieder ferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Mai 2013)

glaube nicht. aber das ist bei mir auch schon lange nicht mehr akut...


----------



## xaviberlin (3. Mai 2013)

Flying-Niki schrieb:


> Aber ich muss trotzdem sagen das Werther nen echt schönes Städtchen ist, ich mache mich hier sonst noch unbeliebt


Ah erkannt und jetzt auf radeln, wir kommen hier anscheinend nicht weiter! 



wolfi schrieb:


> sind schon wieder ferien?



nö, Abi fertg


----------



## Flying_Elvis (3. Mai 2013)

Flying-Niki schrieb:


> Aber hier auf der Behörde habe ich das Gefühl das die Azubis noch den meisten Ansporn zum arbeiten haben.


 
Behörde und Arbeiten ist doch ein Widerspruch an sich


----------



## klubhead (22. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen. 

wollte mich dann auch mal kurz vorstellen. 

ich bin der Martin, 32 jahre jung aus Bünde. habe durch ne Tour mit sohn das rad fahren neu entdeckt (auf nem damenrad  )

nach kurzem hin und her habe ich seit 2 wochen ein haibike power rc 29,  welches mir jetzt zum einsteigen ins radfahren abseits des Asphalt zur Seite steht. ich weiß,  nicht der bourner aber für den Anfang soll / muss es reichen. bin meist abends unterwegs wenn die kids schlafen und halte Ausschau nach schönen strecken in und um bünde Ennigloh. 

nach stillem mitlesen hier dachte ich mir, zum Austausch mich anzumelden. 

soviel zu mir erstmal. 

schönes Wochenende

gruss

Martin

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Juni 2013)

Willkommen im Forum... und viel Spaß beim Biken!


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (22. Juni 2013)

ist doch ein guter einstieg. willkomen im forum!


----------



## balder (23. Juni 2013)

Hey Nabend,
dann stelle ich mich, nach gut 1,5Jahren inaktivität auch nochmal vor.
Ich bin Marcel bin 24 Jahre alt und wohne immer noch in Bielefeld Ubbedissen. Ich fahre mittlerweile ein 2005 Specialized Big Hit. Habe das Rad in diesem Frühjahr komplett neu aufgebaut. Ich habe vor gut 12 Jahren angefangen Rennrad und CC zufahren. Habe das aber nie professioneller betrieben.
vor gut 2 Jahren hat es mich dann gepackt und ich wollte wieder was machen. Da ich das Rennrad fahren schon immer etwas langweilig fand. und das CC fahren auch nichts mehr für mich war. Habe ich mich dann für FR/DH entschieden. Woraus die letzten 2 Jahre auch nichts, aufgrund einer längerwirigen Erkrankung geworden ist.
Nun soll es aber endlich Los gehen mit dem biken. Würde gerne ein paar gleich gesinnte kennen lernen um auch mal neu tour zu drehen und nen paar nette trails kennen zu lernen.
Soweit erstmal von mir.
Gruss Marcel


----------



## Wakasa (27. Juni 2013)

Guck an, OWL 
Ich bin mal so frei, hab mich schon im normalen "Vorstell Thread" Vorgestellt, ich bin mal so faul und kopiere 

Ja wie der Titel schon sagt, Hallo. Alex mein Name, 27 Jahre jung

Angefangen mit diversen Bikes (nicht) Namenhafter Hersteller, verlief  meine Fahrrad Karriere eigentlich mehr oder weniger uninteressant.

Bis eines Tages "Opa" meinte mir ein Full Suspension Bike zu kaufen.
(ich glaub ich war zarte 17)
Auf dem Rosso roten Rahmen prangte der Schriftzug "Rudi Dachs" was, wie  ich später erfuhr, übersetzt soviel wie Vollidiot heisst. 

Stolz präsentierte ich meine "Homeboys" und den "Bitches" mein neues  Bike und führte ihnen vor was so eine Federung alles bewirkt.
Das ganze endete an einem sonnigen Tag, als ich voller Tatendrang eine  Treppe runterfuhr, um später sagen zu können "Das ist richtig, ich fahre  Downhill"

Ende vom Lied ist, O-Ton des Fahrradhändlers:
Entweder du wirfst das Ding da hinten in den Container oder....(wühlt  gelangweilt in seiner Hintertasche und zieht nen 10er) du nimmst das und  verpisst dich."

Das wars soweit zu meiner Bike Karriere. Zwischendurch mal rumgehurt mit  Hollandbikes, Schrottkisten und diversen anderen die keine Bezeichnung  verdient hätten aufgrund ihres Zustandes.

Bis Heute!!! Also eigentlich bis vor 3 Wochen.

Ich sehnte mich nach 2 Rädern, und nach langer Suche, vielen Fragen, und  viel mehr dumm gucken passierte es.....ich wurde "Mainstream" und  kaufte mir ein *Bulls Copperhead 3 2013. *Ich liebe es, für mich ist es was besonderes. Es macht spaß, ist leicht, und die "Bitches und Homeboys" finden es auch cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nunja, hier bin ich nun, Ahnungslos, Fahrgeil und extremst Lernbedürftig.


Aloah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Post Scriptum: Ich werde, wahrscheinlich, im Raum Bielefeld, Osnabrück, Melle, Bünde, Herford usw. rumeiern. Muss ja erstmal gucken was da so geht als Neuling


----------



## kris. (28. Juni 2013)

willkommen im irrenhaus!


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Juni 2013)

Willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

Moin und herzlich willkommen!

Hab auch mit nem HT angefagen, ist nen prima Start!


----------



## crossboss (28. Juni 2013)

das ist mal ne echt unterhaltsame *Einführung*-moin!


----------



## bikefreak32791 (28. Juni 2013)

Moin ...ist wer von euch in Herford am 13.7 am Start ? Dann sieht man sich vielleicht mal persönlich.....


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2013)

Du meinst beim Rennen in Hiddenhausen?
Da wäre ich evtl. dabei.


----------



## bikefreak32791 (28. Juni 2013)

Ja genau das mit den 6km und 300hm


----------



## Asio (30. Juni 2013)

Wo bekomme ich infos über das Rennen her?
Achja und Herzlich Willkommen!!


----------



## Peter88 (30. Juni 2013)

Bitteschön
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=640321


----------



## ann_cooper (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo aus Lippe,

ich (w,40. J.) bin seit ca. 3 Jahren auf dem (Mountain-)Bike im Wald unterwegs und  lese hier schon einige Zeit mit. 

Meine Familie ist nur fÃ¼r Touren ohne âbergaufâ zu haben. Daher bin ich meist mit nem Kumpel oder allein im Teuto nÃ¤he Detmold oder auch mal zur Sparrenburg unterwegs.

Ich bin echt langsam aber mit viel SpaÃ auf dem Bike unterwegs. Ich wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eine Mitfahrerin freuen, also bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe, ann_cooper

PS: ich hab letzten Monat nen Fahrtechniktraining von der MTB-Academy in Willingen mitgemachtâ¦ absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## kris. (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo ann_cooper, willkommen im Forum! 

Wertvoller Tipp zu Beginn: Nicht alles und jeden hier ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumino (9. Juli 2013)

Ein "Moin Moin" an die Offroadjunkies 

Kurz vorgestellt: Martin, 27, Löhne, outdoorgeil =>

Hab mir 2007 beim Blöte mein geliebtes 2007er Cube AMS Pro 100 gekauft, welches ich bis heute in fast originalem Zustand fahre. Ein geiles Teil! Unterwegs bin ich seitdem öfter im Wiehengebirge zwischen "Lutternsche Egge" und "Kaiser Wilhelm" die Trails abgrasen. Die sind teils erste Sahne...
Ab und zu auch mal "Kahle Wart" richtung Rödinghausen runter oder hinterm Haus im Wäldchen n paar Runden drehen. Bin zwar oft genug mit n paar Jungs am biken, aber die haben auch nicht imer so die Lust und Zeit dafür, weiter weg zu fahren, bzw. neue Wege zu erkunden.
Ich würd' mir deshalb gern die Strecken rund um Lübbecke (hab da mal von Barretrail, Grüner See, Wartturm und so gehört...) und den Teuto zwischen BI und DT (Hermannsweg?!) zeigen lassen. Bin aber natürlich auch bereit, interessierten die Trails richtung Kaiser im Wiehen zu zeigen... Eine Hand wäscht die andere 

Auf dann und Gruß


----------



## WhistlerWizzard (11. Juli 2013)

Cheers Liebe shreder,
Ich bin Toby, 16, aus Herford, fahre downhill.
Shrede Ganz gerne Die kanzel Aber am liebsten bikeparks.
Ich war eine Saison in whistler und fahre ein santacruz v10.5 
Cheers schönen Tag noch


----------



## kris. (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr 2, willkommen im Forum!


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Juli 2013)

Willkommen!


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. Juli 2013)

WhistlerWizzard schrieb:


> Cheers Liebe shreder,
> Ich bin Toby, 16, aus Herford, fahre downhill.
> Shrede Ganz gerne Die kanzel Aber am liebsten bikeparks.
> Ich war eine Saison in whistler und fahre ein santacruz v10.5
> Cheers schönen Tag noch


 
Hi, haste das Santa gerade erst aufgebaut? Kann sein das es bei Drehamrad in HF hing?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Juli 2013)

WhistlerWizzard schrieb:


> Cheers Liebe shreder,
> Ich bin Toby, 16, aus Herford, fahre downhill.
> Shrede Ganz gerne Die kanzel Aber am liebsten bikeparks.
> Ich war eine Saison in whistler und fahre ein santacruz v10.5
> Cheers schönen Tag noch



Der Santa Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2013)

Der, der noch zu seinen Kumpels an der Kanzel meinte "Habt ihr gesehen wie die fahren!? Da laufe ich ja schneller die Strecke runter!" 

Trotzdem Willkommen an die Neuen!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (14. Juli 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Santa Mann.



...der sich gleich zweimal an verschiedenen Stellen direkt vor meiner Cam hingepackt und den Blitz umgemäht hat 

welcome!


----------



## Zyran (14. Juli 2013)

Ach deswegen gibt es von mir kein Action Pic... toll 

Willkommen


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Juli 2013)

Lumino schrieb:


> Ein "Moin Moin" an die Offroadjunkies
> 
> Kurz vorgestellt: Martin, 27, Löhne, outdoorgeil =>
> 
> ...



Also im Lübbecker Berg kenne ich mich recht gut aus denke ich.
Fahre jeden Mittwoch und am We 1x

Lübbecke oder Bergkirchen-Porta.

Wenn du magst kann man sich ja mal in Lübbecke treffen. Für neue Strecken bin ich / sind wir (5 mann im fr.kreis) auch zu haben.

Bin kein Marathonfahrer mit Mörder Kondition, dafür aber Bergab umso schneller ;-)


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Der Santa Mann.



Mensch Orkan. Das heisst entweder "Santa *Claus*" oder "*Weihnachts*mann"!
tststs...


----------



## Lumino (14. Juli 2013)

@Dennis32: Hey, das hört sich doch gut an 
Würd' sagen, ich schließ mich dir/euch dann gleich mal am Mittwoch an... Und am WE wäre ich bereit die Trails zwischen Bergkirchen-Porta vorzuführen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe... 
Marathon... hör auf. Hab jetzt grad' gestern beim 1. Hiddenhauser MTB-Cup gemerkt, was für ne Flasche ich doch bin  Von daher... locker, flockige Trails sind herzlich willkommen 
Alles weitere per PN?!


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

Hat zwar noch keinen Account, ist aber schon stiller Bildmitangucker hier im OWL-Bereich!  
... melde ihn schon mal für den HK-Cup 2026 an, wo er dann neben Neo und Philipp starten wird. 

... Jamie Lennox alias Mini-Waldi


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juli 2013)

Cooler Typ!


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Cooler Typ!



Ganz der Papa eben!


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juli 2013)

So ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ganz der Papa eben!



Kommt aber eher nach der Mutter


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

Sack! ... die kommt aus'm Osten, das beißt sich mit "cool"!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sack! ... die kommt aus'm Osten, das beißt sich mit "cool"!



....liest sie hier eigentlich mit .....


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. Juli 2013)

Bist Du irre?!  ... dann sägt die mir den Rahmen an.


----------



## kris. (21. Juli 2013)

mit der kette hat sie ja schon angefangen


----------



## RolMB (24. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## RolMB (24. Juli 2013)

Hi.
Ich bin der Rolf, 16 Jahre alt und komme aus Lübbecke. Ich bin mit nem Hardtail auf Waldwegen angefangen und habe mir nach 2 Jahren dann letztes Jahr im Oktober ein Bergamont Big Air leisten können.  Ich hatte mich schon einmal vorgestellt,dann aber bin ich nicht weiter aktiv gewesen^^. Da ich nun seit geraumer Zeit wieder mitlese dachte ich mir stellst du dich wieder vor .
Wer Lust hat mal mit mir zu fahren oder bereit wäre mich mit zunehmen, den bitte ich sich bei mir zu melden! Achja für schnelles oder normal schnelles uphill reichen meine Gänge noch nicht aus!
Viele Grüße Rolf


----------



## Wakasa (24. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin Ralle 
Bin selbst noch relativ neu aber ich bin mal so dreist, wilkommen


----------



## julfs (1. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen und einen Gruß aus PW-Eisbergen.

Ich heiße Ulf und bin 45 Jahre alt. Nachdem ich viele Jahre nur noch das Nötigste mit dem Rag gefahren bin, habe ich im letzten Jahr wieder Spaß am Radfahren gefunden. Ich bin da an eine ganz nette Truppe aus Rinteln geraten, mit denen ich ein paar mal mit meinem Trekkingrad mitgefahren bin. Bückeberge rauf und runter, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich mein Vorderrad richten lassen musste. Und so bin ich im April hier über den Bike-Markt zu meinem gebrauchten "Cheetah 4 Stoker mit Rohloffnabe in matt weiß" gekommen.
Konditionsmäßig und fahrtechnisch stufe ich mich als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger ein. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Wiehengebirge oder auf dem Portaberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (1. August 2013)

Willkommen im Forum!
Kann es sein, dass wir uns mal in BadOe getroffen haben? In der Nähe der Krausen Buche?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Cedii (1. August 2013)

Ich stell mich dann auch mal vor 
Mein Name ist Cedrik und komm aus Espelkamp 
Hab mit einem Focus Hardtail angefangen und hab jetzt ein gebrauchtes Rose Uncle Jimbo 8 
Ich fahre durchs Wiehengebirge und lass mir gerne immer wieder neue Trails zeigen 

Grüße


----------



## kris. (1. August 2013)

Willkommen! 

Hast Du das Focus noch? Nen Bekannter sucht grad was günstiges...


----------



## Cedii (1. August 2013)

Ja steht noch hier 
Meld dich doch mal per e-mail bei mir


----------



## julfs (1. August 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum!
> Kann es sein, dass wir uns mal in BadOe getroffen haben? In der Nähe der Krausen Buche?!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


 
Nein, eher nicht. Da bin ich noch nie gewesen ... . Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## verti_go (1. August 2013)

Hi, bin auch neu im Forum. Dennis 30 jahre aus Vlotho. Fahre seit 5  Jahren intensiv Fahrrad(in Köln als Kurier gefahren), seit ein paar  Monaten auch sehr gerne im Gelände. 
Wollte mal fragen ob die  Hasenkanzel schwer zu fahren ist, ist ja ne Freeride Strecke wie ich das  gesehen hab und die Drops sehen zum Teil sehr Steil aus.. Ich bin noch  relativ unsicher und mir fehlt Fahrtechnik. Ich fahr auch (nur) nen  Touren-Fully von 2005. Ich will nächstes Jahr Transalp fahren  wahrscheinlich vom Tegernsee nach Riva.
Grüße Verti_go


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (1. August 2013)

Wat nen Stress hier... 

Auch Du sei willkommen, Herr Verti!  

An der Kanzel geht es teils schon ordentlich abwärts. Schwer ist aber eher eine Frage des Tempos.  Wenn Du noch unsicher bist nimm vieleicht lieber erstmal kleinere Stufen. Wobei man an der Hasenkanzel auch verschiedene Lines fahren kann...


----------



## AndyBar (8. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin der Andy, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Bad Salzuflen. 
Bis dato fahre ich ehre Touren - bin aber offen für neues!

Bin auch für gemeinsame Touren offen. 

Einfach melden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. August 2013)

Willkommen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Panama1970 (8. August 2013)

Holla Gemeinde und Gruß von der Ostseite der Egge.

Ich bin der Marko, 43 Jahre jung und residiere in Vinsebeck.
Nach gut 8 Jahren bin ich in meine alte Heimat zurück gezogen und versuche jetzt die alten Wege in der Egge wieder zu finden.
Wenn es meine Zeit zulasst bin ich meist in der nähe vom Velmerstod unterwegs oder ich packe mein Bike in den Bully und es geht über´s WE nirgend wohin, wo es nett ist. Allerdings keine Park´s, aus dem Alter bin ich raus

Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen 

Solong Marko


----------



## Zyran (8. August 2013)

Willkommen Leute


----------



## Tobias82 (26. September 2013)

Hallo miteinander!

Besteht eigentlich immer noch Bedarf einen Local von der Hasenkanzel kennen zu lernen?
Ich bin einer.
Meine Entourage und ich haben auch maßgeblich den Streckenverlauf mitgeprägt...
Da ich bislang nicht sonderlich aktiv im Forum war, war ich sehr erstaunt, dass bei uns sogar ein Cup abgehalten wurde.
Deswegen dachte ich mir, es wäre einmal an der Zeit mich hier zu melden.

Also:
Tobias, 30, Bad Salzuflen
Endurist und (Light-)Freerider
Hometrail: Hasenkanzel
Grundsätzlich von Bielefeld bis zum Deister unterwegs...

Grüße
Tobias


----------



## wolfi (26. September 2013)

Na denn...
willkommen:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (26. September 2013)

Hallo Tobias, willkommen im Forum!

Wir haben da einfach mal eure Strecke geentert und für unsere Zwecke misbraucht. 
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. September 2013)

Willkommen im Forum! 
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Xeleux (8. Oktober 2013)

@Tobias82
Hallo und Willkommen ... Sag mal, gibt es nochmehr Trails um die Hasenkanzel drumherum? 

Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias82 (17. Oktober 2013)

@Xeleux
Hallo!
Entschuldige die späte Reaktion.
Im Bereich Hasenkanzel ist sonst nicht viel vorhanden.
Die Hasenkanzel ist aufgrund ihrer Lage am alten Steinbruch eine Besonderheit.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2013)

Wo wir grad noch bei der HK sind - vor einer Woche waren wir dort und fanden einige unschöne Stolperfallen in Form von wahrscheinlich systematisch plazierten, größeren Ästen vor. In diesem Fall auf dem Bild konnte ich mich einem beherzten Bunnyhop "retten", aber gerade in dieser Kurve ist es sicher nicht unkritisch und schwierig zu bremsen, wenn man das  Ding zu spät sieht.

Im oberen Teil lagen noch mehr quer positionierte Äste dieser Größe, also Obacht und beim ersten Mal aufmerksam gucken...


----------



## Tobias82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Das werde ich mir nachher mal anschauen.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2013)

Das wichtigste hatten wir weggeräumt, aber ich weiss auch nicht wie penetrant die Leute bei sowas sind


----------



## Tobias82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Bislang ist so etwas kaum bzw. gar nicht vorgekommen.
Ich glaube da eher an an einen "Kinderstreich", wenn man das so nennen darf.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Oktober 2013)

Tobias82 schrieb:


> Bislang ist so etwas kaum bzw. gar nicht vorgekommen.
> Ich glaube da eher an an einen "Kinderstreich", wenn man das so nennen darf.


Ja, kann schon gut sein - hoffen wirs mal. War auch das erste mal, dass ich das dort gesehen habe - aber hinweisen wollte ich mal drauf  Im Lemgoer Stadtwald haben wir das in diversen Passagen weitaus öfter.


----------



## Jance (22. Oktober 2013)

Tobias82 schrieb:


> Bislang ist so etwas kaum bzw. gar nicht vorgekommen.
> Ich glaube da eher an an einen "Kinderstreich", wenn man das so nennen darf.



Ich denke nicht ! Im Herforder Stuckenberg lagen schon des öfteren Arm dicke Äste an gern von MTB Fahrern benutzten Stellen. Es lag nahe dem Restaurant Waldesrand sogar ein gefällter Baum so lange quer über einen Trail bis der Weg nicht mehr benutzt wurde.....


----------



## Gyro-Pita (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi! Dann wollte ich mich doch auch mal vorstellen- Sebastian - 34 Jahre, und seit 7 Monaten begeisterter MTBler....Ich drehe rund um Hermannsdenkmal, Bilstein, Donoper Teiche Gauseköte und Externsteine meine Runden!

so 3 mal die Woche wenn ich es schaffe!

Und auch im dunkeln mit genug Licht macht Biken richtig spass (nur dank dem Forum bin ich auf diese eigentlich schwachsinnige Idee gekommen


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Sebastian, willkommen im Forum!
Endlich mal wieder ein Detmolder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyro-Pita (28. Oktober 2013)

Ja, wobei wenn ich bei gutem Wetter hier fahre dann trifft man wirklich viele Biker im Wald!

Nur die müssen natürlich nicht aus detmold kommen!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen im Forum und auf den Trails!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## TS_unlimited (30. Oktober 2013)

So dann möchte ich mich auch mal vorstellen. 

Ich bin schon länger am mitlesen, aber jetzt stell ich mich mal vor.

Ich bin 21 Jahre jung und fahre seit ca. 1 Monat im Wiehengebirge. Also bin ich noch blutiger Anfänger .
Auf mtb-news aufmerksam geworden bin ich durch die Bikewahl , da es ja schier unendlich viele Bikes gibt und ich nicht wusste was ich möchte bzw. brauche. Da hab ich hier dann einfach mal hier gefragt und sofort ein paar gute Tipps bekommen. 

Geworden ist es dann schließlich ein 29" Cannondale Trigger 3.
Macht richtig Spaß, auch wenn die originalen Reifen nur bei trockenem Untergrund wirklich Spaß machen.  
Aber das kann man ja noch ändern.
Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich was ich mir als nächstes holen soll bzw. was man hier in der Gegend so fährt? Hans Dampf?

Ich wohne praktisch fast direkt am Berg (ca. 2km bis in den Wald) und Beginne meine Touren meist am Wilden Schmied. Bis jetzt kenne ich nur die Trails direkt auf dem Kamm vom Kaiser bis nach Bergkirchen.
Ab und zu bin ich auch in Lübbecke anzutreffen, da dort ein Kumpel von mir wohnt, der auch mit dem Bike-Virus infiziert wurde.

Ich finde es super, dass wir ein eigenes Unterforum haben, da es ja wirklich eine schöne Gegend zum Mountainbiken ist.
Vlt trifft man sich ja mal auf dem einen oder andren Trail.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich wo man am besten auf Seite des Fernsehturms fahren kann? Da kenne ich mich noch gar nicht aus...

Danke schon mal! 

Viele Grüße 

TS_unlimited


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)




----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2013)

In der Jahreszeit wird man immer gleich direkt vom *Nico Laus *begrüßt
Willkommen im Sherwood Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -ghostrider- (3. November 2013)

Hey und hallo,
ich bin neu hier und wollte mich mal gerade vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan und ich bin 27 Jahre alt.
Ich komme aus Minden und fahre überwigend All Mountain und ein wenig Downhill.
Habe gerade erst dieses Jahr mit dem Radsport angefangen.


----------



## the_Shot (3. November 2013)

Hallo Jan, herzlich willkommen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2013)

@-ghostrider-:

Huhu Jan.
Willkommen im Forum!
Bis demnächst im Wald! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## creatini (3. November 2013)

Herzlich willkommen!

Am Fernsehturm gibt es tatsächlich nur wenige Trails, aber einige schöne Wege
- der Wege zum Fernsehturm hoch und dann zur Kanzel (schöner Weg und schöner Ausblick)
- Schlangenweg (wenn Du den letzten Anstieg schaffst, dann bist Du der Held)

Dann kannst Du in Richtung Klippenturm fahren, dass ist auch ne schöne Strecke. Oder rüber zum Idaturm nach Bückeburg. Am Idaturm gibt es dann auch wieder nette Trails.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Die "andere Seite" hat auch reizvolle Strecken...

Viele Spaß

Ergänzung: Hier ein Links zu einem Track aus der Ecke : http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=adwxtawxophynrei


----------



## creatini (3. November 2013)

Den letzten vor "Mettwurst Möller". Den habe ich erst 2 x geschafft und beim aktuellen Boden schaffe ich vielleicht die Hälfte. Dann schmeisst mich mein Bike ab.

Aber ich kenne tatsächlich ein paar, die es fast immer schaffen...das sind die Helden


----------



## TS_unlimited (3. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hab letztes mal meinen Namen vergessen xD
Ich heiße übrigens Timo 

Am Freitag bin ich mal früh losgezogen und habe noch nen paar neue Trails entdeckt. Es gibt sicherlich noch sehr viel zu entdecken...

Als Originalbereifung habe ich die WTB Vigilante drauf. Die Reifen sind aber nicht so der bringer.

Habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für mich was im Herbst bzw. im nahenden Winter gut funktioniert? Hab übrigens ein 29er.

Danke schon mal 

Grüße  Timo


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. November 2013)

Also ich werde für den Winter entweder auf Schwalbe Magic Mary oder den High Roller 2 umsteigen. Der Hans Dampf setzt sich bei den aktuellen Bedingungen doch ab und an ziemlich ordentlich zu...


----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Also ich werde für den Winter entweder auf Schwalbe Magic Mary oder den High Roller 2 umsteigen. Der Hans Dampf setzt sich bei den aktuellen Bedingungen doch ab und an ziemlich ordentlich zu...



Ich habe den Magic vorne drauf in 650b.
Der geht erstaunlich gut


----------



## TS_unlimited (4. November 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wo genau bist du gefahren?
> beschreib mal wobei der reifen deiner meinung nach schwächen hat.
> ...




Hi k_star,

nee ich war am Freitag Nachmittag unterwegs. Vom Wilden Schmied bis nach Bergkirchen und zurück auf den Trails parallel zum Hauptweg.

Hab mich bei den Reifen vertan. Sind die WTB Wolverine, die ich fahre 

Dem gefühl nach hat der Reifen schon bei ein bischen Nässe starke Traktionsprobleme. Rutsche sehr oft seitlich weg.
Vlt fällt mir das als Anfänger besonders auf, da ich mich auf dem Bike noch nicht so sicher fühle.

Daher wollte ich mal einen anderen Reifen fahren um zu gucken ob es an mir (Unerfahrenheit, Technik etc.) oder am Reifen liegt

Ich fahre die Serienfelge (WTB ST I23) mit 1,8 Bar vo und hi

Grüße


----------



## mtb4life (16. November 2013)

Guten Tag allerseits,
Ich heiße Felix bin 21 und recht neu in OWL bzw. Paderborn!
Bin hier meist auf meinem Enduro unterwegs, leider oft auf "Fahrradwegen" da ich mich hier echt nicht auskenne. 
Hin und wieder bin ich auch aufm Dirtbike unterwegs aber auch das ist hier in PB nicht so einfach

Aber immhin ist es nicht so weit nach Winterberg, Warstein, Willingen

LG Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. November 2013)

Willkommen im Forum!
Viel Spaß hier... und natürlich auf deinem Bike. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Jayesso (18. November 2013)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder.
Ich bin umgezogen .. nach Augustdorf. Nun wollt ich fragen, ob hier zufällig auch jemand aus Augustdorf bzw. nähere Umgebung kommt, wo ich mich mal bei Touren anschließen könnte?! 
Bei mir mit den Touren wird wahrscheinlich aber erst nächstes Jahr wieder .. bei der Kälte versteift meine Gabel und das möcht ich meiner noch vom BMX lädierten Handgelenk nich zumuten .. also nur erstmal interessenhalber 
VG Janosch


----------



## kris. (18. November 2013)

Jayesso schrieb:


> .. bei der Kälte versteift meine Gabel



solange es nur die gabel ist...  

hier, hiddesen.


----------



## Jayesso (19. November 2013)

"tail" ist sowieso schon "hard" 

ja, ich meld mich dann mal, wenn ich wieder Touren-fähig bin.
VG


----------



## volp (26. November 2013)

Hallo MTB-News Community, 

ich bin Jan (31) aus Bad Salzuflen und fahre jetzt mit viel Freude seit knapp einem Jahr (wenn es die Zeit zulässt) wieder MTB (also noch mehr oder minder Anfänger). Ich bin meistens im Bad Salzufler Stadtwald unterwegs und besitze ein Hardtail der Marke Cube. 

Über nette Bekanntschaften und Kontakte würde ich mich freuen..


----------



## kris. (26. November 2013)




----------



## wolfi (26. November 2013)

ja ist das hier ein heiratsmarkt?


----------



## the_Shot (26. November 2013)

Und Klugshicer gemobbt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (26. November 2013)

Willkommen im Internet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volp (26. November 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Willkommen im Internet!





the_Shot schrieb:


> Und Klugshicer gemobbt





wolfi schrieb:


> ja ist das hier ein heiratsmarkt?





kris. schrieb:


>





k_star schrieb:


> das mit den netten bekanntschaften kannste hier knicken.
> 
> die frauen werden hier grundsätzlich verscheucht.




Hallo zusammen, danke für die netten Begrüßungen.  Hier scheint es ja echt lustig zu sein, das freut mich.


----------



## Zyran (26. November 2013)

Jep, langweilig wird's hier eigentlich nie 

willkommen


----------



## Sumsemann (26. November 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Und Klugshicer gemobbt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. November 2013)

volp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, danke für die netten Begrüßungen.  Hier scheint es ja echt lustig zu sein, das freut mich.


Ist es.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. November 2013)

Sei willkommen!


----------



## Plauderbert (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute

Wollte mich erstmal vorstellen
Also bin neu hier, fahre ein Mongoose Pinn´r - bin 23 jahre und suche leute mit denen ich mal ne runde Biken Kann.
Fahre erst seit kurzem downhill, vorher bin ich Dirt gefahren aber auch mit 4 jahren pause ...
Naja jetzt fange ich wieder an
Würde mich echt freuen wen sich ein par leute aus Detmold und umgebung melden.

Gruß Plauderbert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2014)

Ja moin Plauderbert!


----------



## -ghostrider- (9. Januar 2014)

Wo fährst n immer so plauderbert? Hallo erstmal


----------



## Plauderbert (9. Januar 2014)

Zur zeit gurke ich von pivitzheide richtung Hermann oder Bienenschmidt. Früher bin ich oft am velmerstot gefahren.
Wobei ich echt sagen muss das meine ausdauer extrem nachgelassen hat... ;D


----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2014)

willkommen in forum!


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Januar 2014)

Willkommen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Januar 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## Über (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Plauderbert,

wohne in Schlangen, wenn du Lust hast können wir gerne mal ne Runde drehen.
Hab dir mal ne PN mit meiner Nummer geschickt.

Gruß
Über


----------



## Plauderbert (10. Januar 2014)

Hey Danke für die nette begrüßung 

Wo seit ihr den alle immer so unterwechs ? Hat jemand feste gruppenfahrten oder etwas in der art ?
Warscheinlich steht das irgendwo  sorry wen ich was falsches reinschreibe


----------



## kris. (10. Januar 2014)

Feste Fahrten bietet Bike Sport Lippe an. Im Winter soweit ich mich erinnere Sonntags ab Donoper Teich um 10 Uhr. Die sind aber eher.... öhm... flott unterwegs. 

Hier findest Du Verabredungen für Touren im Touren Verabrede Thread. 
Hermann, Bieni, Kreuzkrug und alles dazwischen sind auch mein Tourengebiet.


----------



## Aero9000 (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo, heise Patrick und komme aus Bad Lippspringe. Fahre seit ca. 1Jahr wieder. Bin 29 Jahre alt und meistens mit meinem Cube Fritzz im beriech Bielstein Höhlen , Messerkerl usw. unterwegs. Heute war ich mit meinem Nachbarn auf der Gauseköte unterwegs. Also wenn einer mal lust hat zu Biken, einfach melden.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evillluck (14. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich heiße Sergej und bin zum Studieren vor kurzem nach Paderborn gezogen. Bin 25 Jahre alt und bin bis auf ein paar Touren durch den Teutoburger Wald eher Anfänger im MTB. Hab 2 Trekkingräder mit denen ich schon sehr viel unterwegs war. Belgien, Frankreich, Osteuropa (Donau) und demnächst wird der Fuhrpark um 1 MTB (tendiere zum Hardtail von RADON 29" wegen meiner Größe (1,95m)) erweitert =))

Hoffe das man bald mal gemeinsam ne Runde durchs Gelände machen kann


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum!


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

servus Leute


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Januar 2014)

Willkommen!


----------



## kris. (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo ihr zwei...


----------



## bennZ37 (17. Januar 2014)

Hi,

nachdem ich jetzt ca. 2 Jahre nur mitgelesen und mich über den ein oder anderen geistigen Erguss von euch amüsiert habe, stelle ich mich auch mal vor.. Ich heiße Daniel, bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Bielefeld. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich noch nen Hardtail, aber Ende März kommt mein neues fieses 27,5" Spectral! 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, oder hat es schon... 

Grüße


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Januar 2014)

Willkommen Daniel!


----------



## Fully_Nils (27. Januar 2014)

Hola bikeistas,

würde mich bei euch auch gerne vorstellen: Ich heiße Nils, studiere auch in Pb und suche Leute zum biken. Mein fahrender Untersatz ist ein relativ altes Stevens F9 Lite, mit dem ich seit Frühling des letzten Jahres des Öfterem im Haxtergrund oder auf dem Eggerundweg unterwegs war. Ich bin eigentlich noch Anfänger.
Wenn ihr durchs Eggegebirge oder den Teuto cruist, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen! Wie verabredet ihr euch denn normaler Weise?
Grüße und Hasi-Palau, Nils


----------



## kris. (27. Januar 2014)

Hidy-hidy-hidy-ho... Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtraildesign (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo , 
ich bin Matthias 22 aus Löhne. Fahre seit 9 Jahren MTB und bin auf dirt hängen geblieben ... Seit 4 jahren habe ich nun meinen eigengen Spot und bewirtschafte diesen mit meinen Kollegen. Wer auch die leidenschaft zur airtime teilt kann sich ja gerne melden auf ne session mit bier und grill


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Februar 2014)

Seid willkommen!
Der Dirtspot sieht klasse aus! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Mtraildesign (5. Februar 2014)

ja das foto ist schon etwas älter (anfang 2013) mittlerweile sind wir einen ganzen schritt wieder nach vorn gekommen ! also das projekt ist noch lange nicht fertig..


----------



## Boogiemonster (13. Februar 2014)

matze-dh schrieb:


> ja das foto ist schon etwas älter (anfang 2013) mittlerweile sind wir einen ganzen schritt wieder nach vorn gekommen ! also das projekt ist noch lange nicht fertig..



Hallo Matze, 

kannst Du verraten, wo ich die Dirt-Strecke in Löhne finde?  Habe davon schon viel gehört.
Keine Angst, ich rücke allein an und mache nix kaputt. 


Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Loewin1303 (15. Februar 2014)

Hey Jungs,

Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Mädels aus dem Kreis Lippe ?? 

Ich fahr eigentlich meistens Rennrad, hab mir nun aber auch ein MTB zugelegt, weil ich auch gern mal was mit dicken Reifen fahre 

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn man mal gemeinsam fährt ( bin aber im Wald absoluter Anfänger  )


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2014)

Mädels aus dem Kreis Lippe? 

... für gewöhnlich werden die Lipper Biker alle als Mädels tituliert.  

Aber willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2014)

Du krisst gleich aufs Porzellan-Kinn, krisst Du! Waldtraut!  

@Loewin1303 Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2014)

@ sumsemann, dein Einsatz....


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Februar 2014)

Tja, was soll ich sagen...

Die mit abstand beste Figur als Mädel, macht hier definitiv unser Waldi!!!

Achtung!!! Er macht nur ne gute Figur!!! Diese selbst ist bei ihm nämlich Sch... 

Egal ob im langen Schwarzen (mit Dildo Lezyne in Hackfresse), im Bikini (mit Pflaster auf dem Bauchnabel) oder Corsage.
Weiblicher kann ein Biker nicht sein!!!

LG
Sumse


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. Februar 2014)

... sprach Quasimodo


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Februar 2014)

Ne, sprach quasi der Alphabiker


----------



## kris. (18. Februar 2014)

ein echter leithammel also


----------



## ann_cooper (18. Februar 2014)

@Loewin1303   herzlich willkommen

Lipper Biker alles Mädels 

hast ja schon zu den Ladies gefunden


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2014)

Oh Shit... ist hier schon wieder Girls Treff mit Waldi und Sumse??? 

Auch von mir ein ... Welcome


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

Ach Menno, gestern war ja wieder Damenwahl................


----------



## Waldwichtel (19. Februar 2014)

Und Jörg die alte Lady hats verpasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

In den 1970er Jahren erlebte der Ausdruck Lady eine semantische Verschiebung deshalb Haltung annehmen und Ausdruck stärken

also bitte dann doch 

_*el Seniore di*_ eccellente


----------



## kathii71 (24. Februar 2014)

guuuuten mooorgäääään,

lipper biker, alles mädels???!!!!oh wie fein dann haben wir ja eine ordentliche truppe und brauchen uns keine sorgen machen das uns	" ketterechtskerle" vom trail schiebenihr  mädels wie haltet ihr es den mit den hosen und sätteln so???gleich mal eine intime frage so zum einstieg  waldi hassu einen tip? 
also unser  "mädchentreff" war übrigens klasse!tiefenentspannt und ohne hetzten...+ abschluss

ich bin übrigens kathi,ein echtes mädchen 

freu mich auf weitere schöne touren mit meinen mädels,schönen start in die woche @all 

vg 
kathi


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> ihr  mädels wie haltet ihr es den mit den hosen und sätteln so???gleich mal eine intime frage so zum einstieg  waldi hassu einen tip?


 
Hi Kathi,

also ich trage unterm Röckchen ausschließlich Lycra von Assos. Hat sich bisher bewährt.  Im Sommer auch gerne mal nur Röckchen. 
An dieser Stelle auch nochmal schöne Grüße an meinen Radler-Kollegen Ernst Wilhelm Wittig. 

Gruß
Waldi


----------



## bikefreak32791 (24. Februar 2014)

Der Sattel muss zum Rest des Körpers von der Größe passen .....;-) Mädchen fahren ja meist kleine touren da ist der Sattel egal ... Ladys fahren die großen touren und kommen meist aus Lippe...


----------



## bikefreak32791 (24. Februar 2014)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hi Kathi,
> 
> also ich trage unterm Röckchen ausschließlich Lycra von Assos. Hat sich bisher bewährt.  Im Sommer auch gerne mal nur Röckchen.
> An dieser Stelle auch nochmal schöne Grüße an meinen Radler-Kollegen Ernst Wilhelm Wittig.
> ...







Aber mit Trägern und hauteng .....


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Februar 2014)

kathii71 schrieb:


> ihr  mädels wie haltet ihr es den mit den hosen und sätteln so???gleich mal eine intime frage so zum einstieg  waldi hassu einen tip?



Hallo Kathii...

Ich kenn Dich zwar nicht aber ich glaube, du bist mir echt sympathisch 

Herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum!!!


----------



## kathii71 (24. Februar 2014)

@ sumsemann dankeschön  ich glaub hier fühl ich mich wohl 
@ waldi & bikefreak vielen dank für die ersten tips,ich freu mich auf regen erfahrungsaustausch in der mädesl/lady problematik mit sätteln,hosen und gesäßcreme(oder wofür frau sonst noch creme braucht) ....ach und waqldi,im sommer würd ich dann gern mal ein " röckchen tour video" sehen


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

Servus Mädels, herzliches Willkommen auch von mir, und nen entspannten Start in die Frühlings- Sonnen-Woche.

PS.<:was ich drunter trage, bleibt mein mysteriöses Geheimniss .............

LG Jogi


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub ich muß heute Nachmittag auf den *Sigi*, fürn Käffchern und nen Bierchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnny (9. März 2014)

Hey,

ich bin Markus, 24 Jahre alt und bin gerade nach Bielefeld gezogen. Deshalb kenne ich noch keine Routen dort.

Am liebsten fahre ich fernab von Autos und Verkehr. Bis vor kurzem habe ich in Lippstadt gewohnt, wo es weder Hügel/Berge noch Wald gibt, in dem man fahren könnte.
Die meisten die mich kennen lernen würden mich eher aus zurückhaltend bezeichnen, aber das ändert sich sehr schnell, wenn es Sport und besonders ums Mountainbiken geht.

MFG

Markus


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2014)

morgen und willkommen Markus


----------



## Dennis32 (10. März 2014)

Moin moin.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. März 2014)

Hallo Markus.  
Viel Spaß hier! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (15. März 2014)

Moin Markus. Willkommen im Irrenhaus!


----------



## Sonnny (16. März 2014)

wenn jemand gute Strecken in Bielefeld kennt, bitte bei mir melden =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (28. März 2014)

In Bielefeld gibts auf jeden fall nen paar sehr schöne strecken!
besonders hinten Richtung werther raus im  teuto.
wenn du zur Gaststätte peter aufm berge fährst kannste da parken und vom Parkplatz sinds keine fufzig Meter bis zu den ersten strecken!
von DH bis CC alles dabei.


----------



## AndyBar (9. April 2014)

Hay Leutchens - ich bin auch mal wieder am Start!  

Wann und Wo starten die nächsten Touren? 

LG Andy


----------



## Reinki (6. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich bin Dennis und wohne derzeit in der schönsten Stadt der Welt  (Hamburg für die, die es nicht wissen) ich werde allerdings im Juni meine Heimatstadt verlassen und nach Melle ziehen.

Derzeit bin ich noch nicht im Besitz eines Mountainbikes, das soll sich aber am Samstag ändern. Ich werde ein Cube Race One Probefahren und sicherlich dann auch kaufen. Ich denke mein Rennrad werde ich dann zukünftig eher weniger benutzen 

Ich freue mich schon auf die ein oder andere Tour mit euch ;-)

Viele Grüße
Dennis


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Dennis. Willkommen bei den Schmuddelkindern!


----------



## Lemgoer73 (6. Mai 2014)

Nabend und hallo ihr alle

ich komme aus lemgo und fahre seit ca 20 jahren mtb, mal mehr mal weniger, die letzten zwei jahre eher weniger, diese jahr wollte ich mal wieder mehr die waldweg besuchen


----------



## kris. (7. Mai 2014)

Lemgoer73 schrieb:


> diese jahr wollte ich mal wieder mehr die waldweg besuchen



Na dann Willkommen und viel Spass dabei!


----------



## sven-r (9. Mai 2014)

Lemgoer73 schrieb:


> die letzten zwei jahre eher weniger, diese jahr wollte ich mal wieder mehr die waldweg besuchen


Hehe, hab auch schon ein paar Versuche hinter mir, aber dieses Jahr..... Na die ersten 200Km hab ich in diesem Jahr schon ab gespult


----------



## Bessi74 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo @ all,

Mein Name ist Jens und ich wohne hinterm Berg. Je nach dem von wo man guckt, im beschaulichen Steinhagen.
Habe mir ein Lapierre Spicy 316 zugelegt. War schon auf der Hünenburg gewesen, war konditionell ein Desaster, soll sich ändern.

MfG Jens


----------



## -Cho- (15. Mai 2014)

Hi leute
Ich bin Dennis 19 jahre alt und komme aus veltheim/möllbergen
seit kurzem habe ich das touren fahren wieder angefangen und wollte zum ausgleich mit meinem neuen Demo die Downhillpisten unsicher machen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt welche strecken man mit euch so erkunden und rocken kann ^^

viele grüße
Dennis


----------



## kris. (15. Mai 2014)

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Mai 2014)

Willkommen!


----------



## MmmmBobby (2. Juni 2014)

Moin Leute, 

Ich bin der Bobby, 32 Jahre alt und wohne im kalletal!
Seit einiger Zeit mit nem All mountain unterwegs und seit diesem Jahr mit meinem Bügeleisen unterwegs. 
Die Sucht hat mich gepackt und sobald irgendwie möglich, bin ich auf dem Weg nach Winterberg.
Da ich eigentlich aus dem Ruhrgebiet komme habe ich hier noch nicht den Anschluss gefunden, was das biken angeht.
Also falls es alternativen gibt oder jemand auch so bescheuert ist wie ich, immer melden!

Rock on!

Bob


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Juni 2014)

Servus  Bobby *winken* 
Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Juni 2014)

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## the_Shot (3. Juni 2014)

Ahoi, den Frischlingen


----------



## bitbucket (24. Juni 2014)

Naben zusammen,

ich bin Bernd und pendel regelmäßig zwischen Paderborn und Köln. Bislang war ich nur mit 'nem Hardtail unterwegs, habe mir aber vor ein paar Tagen ein Enduro Bike gekauft.

Da die meisten meiner Bekannten lieber Kilometer spulen, bin ich für Ausritte mit anderen All Mountain / Enduro Bikern auf Trails im Raum OWL jederzeit dankbar.

Ich quäle mich gern mal einen Berg hoch, aber nur um größtmöglichen Spaß bei der anschließenden Abfahrt zu haben 

Bye,
bitbucket


----------



## Modjo (29. Juni 2014)

Na Servus und Hallo , 

ich bin Axel, 40 Lenze jung und komme aus dem schönen Hiddesen . 

Ich habe begonnen das Thema biken zu intensivieren und stelle mich gerade mit Equipment auf . 

Zur Zeit bin ich noch mit meinen Oldie dem Bulls Comp 5.5 unterwegs, welches noch fleissig seinen Dienst versieht . 

Momentan ist alles um den Bielstein, Gauseköte Externsteine mein Revier. 

Die Kondition wird stetig besser und die Touren länger. Und ich hoffe bald auch mal den Aufstieg zum Herrmann komplett auf dem Bike zu schaffen 

So long 

Axel


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2014)

moin Axel!


----------



## kris. (18. Juli 2014)

Modjo schrieb:


> Na Servus und Hallo ,
> 
> ich bin Axel, 40 Lenze jung und komme aus dem schönen Hiddesen .
> 
> Axel



Willkommen im Forum, Herr Nachbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giro_99 (18. Juli 2014)

Na dann will ich auch mal....
Aber erst ma ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde,
meine Eltern waren der Meinung, dass "Rolf" wohl gut zu mir passen würde und so ist das die letzten 48 Jahre geblieben 
Wohnen und radeln tue ich in Berlin und Umgebung, am WE mit nem Hardtail durch Feld, Wald und Wiese, unter der Woche fast täglich mit der Stahlrahmen-Stadt-Schl... aus den frühen 90'er. Braucht man einfach hier in Berlin ;-)
Dieses Jahr will ich noch mit nem Stahlrahmen_Bike für ein paar Tage gen Ostsee und im kommenden Jahr dann mal Schottland in Angriff nehmen.

Fürs erste...bis denne,

Rolf


----------



## criscross (18. Juli 2014)

giro_99 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal....
> Aber erst ma ein fröhliches Hallo in die Runde,
> meine Eltern waren der Meinung, dass "Rolf" wohl gut zu mir passen würde und so ist das die letzten 48 Jahre geblieben
> Wohnen und radeln tue ich in Berlin und Umgebung, am WE mit nem Hardtail durch Feld, Wald und Wiese, unter der Woche fast täglich mit der Stahlrahmen-Stadt-Schl... aus den frühen 90'er. Braucht man einfach hier in Berlin ;-)
> ...



na ja....
Berlin ist ja auch fast um die Ecke ...
von OWL


----------



## kris. (18. Juli 2014)

Falsches Lokalforum, dennoch:
Willkommen in der IBC!


----------



## CaptainSky (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar schon länger hier im Forum aktiv aber noch nicht im OWL-Bereich. Euch habe ich erst heute entdeckt. 

Ich bin 34 Jahr jung und fahre seit März MTB. Ein relativer Anfänger also. Seit März baue ich gerade eine gewisse Grundkondition auf, da ich in den letzten Jahren eher unsportlich durch das Leben gegangen bin. McDonalds und Marktbegleiter aber auch mal ein leckeres Bier und blauer Dunst haben meinen Körper dicker und dicker werden lassen. So bin ich nun von 105 kg auf 88 kg geschrumpft und fühle mich klasse. So das war es ersteinmal. 

Achja, ich komme aus der Nähe von Paderborn und freue mich Euch kennenzulernen. Wer will, kann mir auch auf Strava folgen. 

Sportlicher Gruß


Thomas

Strava: http://www.strava.com/athletes/4835746


----------



## pineMountain (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer von Euch hat denn Lust heute, morgen, oder auch übermorgen ne schöne Enduro-Runde in Bad Salzuflen zu fahren.
Mein Name ist Mike und bin schon n paar Jahre auf meinem Enduro unterwegs.
Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Obernbergparkplatz an der Schützenwiese, so das ich mich überwiegend feierabendrundenmässig zwischen den beiden Bismarcktürmen bewege. Uphill gerne, Downhill noch viel lieber, Single-Trails immer...
Ihr wisst ja eh wo ;-)
Also, bin gespannt wer mal mitkommt.
Cheerio in die Runde !


----------



## chichoo (29. Juli 2014)

Ein hallo in die runde  bin Tobias ganz frisch mit dem MTb unterwegs und komme aus der nähe von Paderborn. Mein Gefährt Ist ein Radon 150 . Mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht . Für tips bin ich immer dankbar.

Bis jetzt hat mein bike nur den Asphalt gesehen mit nem Hänger und Kind hinter


Lg

Edit: ach ja 35 Jahre alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitbucket (5. August 2014)

Für diejenigen, die aus der Umgebung von Paderborn kommen, bieten sich Eggeweg, Velmerstot und Silbermühle immer für einen Ausritt an. Von Waldautobahn bis Singletrail ist fast alles dabei


----------



## chichoo (5. August 2014)

Wo ist das denn ? Sagt mir leider nichts


----------



## sven-r (5. August 2014)

Liegt wohl eher bei Paderborn oder dahinter. Und als Geseker ist das wohl nicht so geläufig. Ein guter Tip ist auch Willingen, 60km weg und man kann per Seilbahn hoch und per Bike wieder runter.


----------



## chichoo (5. August 2014)

Ja willingen ist bekannt  Da waren wir letztes We und fahen dieses wohl wieder hin 

Ups hatte dir vergessen zu antworten.

Da wir auch nur zugezogen sind in Geske habe ich auch keine ahnung wo man hier gut fahren kann.
Waren am Sonntag wohl mal bis zum Gastlichen Dorf gefahren, aber das hatte nicht viel mit MTB fahren zu tun. Ist ja nur Feldwege bzw Strasse : )

edit : evtl testen wir auch mal den Park in Warstein..


----------



## Sonnny (6. August 2014)

kennt jemand geführte Strecken durch den Teuto außer den TERRA Trail?


----------



## criscross (6. August 2014)

Sonnny schrieb:


> kennt jemand geführte Strecken durch den Teuto außer den TERRA Trail?


 
die *Bikelounge*  macht hin und wieder am ersten  So. im Monat eine Trail Tour.
http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html


----------



## samedi (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Simon, 31 Jahre alt und ich komme aus der Warburger Ecke.
Habe 2011 mit mountainbiken angefangen. Dazu hatte ich mir ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 gekauft.
Aber nach und nach kamen doch einige ruppigere Sachen unter die Räder und das Bike an seine Grenzen. 
Darum habe ich mir dieses Jahr ein Strive ESX 9.0 SL aus 2012 zugelegt. Bin begeistert von dem Bike, Enduro und voll tourentauglich.
Wenn noch jemand aus der Gegend hier aktiv ist, kann er sich gern mal melden zwecks gemeinsamer Tour. 
Bin viel in der Egge, Quast und Harderhauser Umkreis unterwegs.


----------



## IamOlf (24. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Mein Name ist Florian, 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Höxter.
Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr mit dem MTB unterwegs und fahre im Moment ein Univega Vision LTD, wobei sich Ende des Jahres wohl etwas in Richtung Allmountain/Enduro hinzugesellen wird.
Hauptsächlich bin ich im Gebiet um den Köterberg unterwegs, aber wenn hier jemand Bock auf eine Tour hat bin ich da auch relativ flexibel.


----------



## basti_b (3. September 2014)

Lese jetzt schon ein paar Monate mit also vielleicht doch mal kurz vorstellen.

Meine Name ist Sebastian, 34 Jahre alt, komme aus Detmold.
Vor einigen Jahren mal wieder ein MTB gekauft und auch öfters damit gefahren bis ich letztendlich nur noch damit zur Arbeit bin


(Wurde mir dann letzten Monat geklaut als ich am Arbeiten war, hoffe derjenige legt sich damit schön auf die Schnauze )

Ersatz wurde dann ein Trek 3500

So schlecht, erstmal andere Griffe und Vorbau montiert...

immer noch schlecht aber für die Arbeit solls/ muss es reichen. 


In diesem Januar sollte es aber wieder richtig mit biken los gehen, konnte mich dann auch recht schnell entscheiden.

Trek Superfly 7

Ich liebe es, versuche mindestens zwei mal die Woche damit zu fahren. In der Regel sind es dann um die 50km habe aber auch schon 100km + gemacht. Unterwegs bin ich von Oerlinghause - Velmerstot und alles rund um den Hermann.


Irgendwann kam mir dann in den Sinn, dass ich vielleicht noch ein Fully will aber jetzt hätte vorher doch lieber noch ein Rennrad. Um genauer zu sein das Bianchi Intenso, allerdings hab ich noch kein Laden in der nähere Umgebung gefunden, der Bianchi Rennräder verkauft - also wenn da jemand einen Tipp hat...


----------



## kris. (4. September 2014)

Hallo Sebastian, willkommen im Irrenhaus!  

Für grad eben erst angefangen bist Du ja schon ganz ordentlich unterwegs. 
Falls Du doch erst ein Fully willst: Ich hab demnächst einen Rahmen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die fred (10. September 2014)

Wenn ich hier schon neben, bzw in der unmittelbaren Nähe vom "Irrenhaus" wohne... stelle ich mich auch mal vor!
Habe grad gesehen, dass es dieses Unterforum gibt... 

Ich bin Marius, komme aus Wiedenbrück und wohne seit eineinhalb Jahren hier in Bielefeld.
Fakten:
- 26 Jahre alt
- CC seit 1999
- DH seit 2006

Nur komme ich hier, obwohl ich's nicht weit zum Hermannsweg habe, einfach nicht zum biken.

Darum der Aufruf:

*Wer geht mit mir biken??*

einfach melden, oder ich muss hier einfach mal öfter rein gucken... (wahrscheinlich stehen hier auch Touren drin)


----------



## Cheep (13. Oktober 2014)

So dann will ich auch mal...

Hi Leute ich bin der Philipp 22 Jahre alt und seit diesem Jahr mit meinem MTB am mitmischen.
Ich komme aus Kirchlengern (Nähe Bielefeld) und bin mit meinem Leuten im Wiehengebirge und hier in der Umgebung unterwegs.
Ich fahre gerne Touren und härteres Gelände.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich hier ein paar Leute aus der Gegend finde mit denen man fahren kann, oder einfach mal neue Abfahrten / Strecken kennlernt.
Mein Gefährt ist ein Cube AMS aus dem Jahre 2013 (Bilder folgen noch).
Bin allerdings für dieses Jahr von der Bildfläche verschwunden dank einer Schulterverlltzung, aber mal gucken wie es zum Ende des Jahres aussieht.

Wenn ihr bock habt haut mich doch einfach mal an ich freue mich auf neue Strecken im Wiehengebirge und Umgebung!
Ansonsten schöne Grüße an alle da draußen


----------



## Maaarcl (10. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich bin der Marcel, bin 28 Jahre alt und wohne in Minden. Ich fahre schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit Mountainbike, habe aber zwischenzeitlich lange pausiert. Seit diesem Sommer bin ich wieder aktiver dabei und hab sofort wieder Blut geleckt . Ich bin überwiegen rund ums Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal unterwegs, nächstes Jahr will ich mir aber auchn Downhiller zulegen und auch mal ins Sauerland in den Bikepark fahren. Bis dahin bleibts aber erstmal beim AM womit ich aber auch deutlich lieber bergab unterwegs bin (der mageren Kondition sei Dank  ).

Bisher fahre ich ein Votec VM 160 (Foto hoffentlich im Anhang), nächstes Jahr soll dann ein Propain Rage zum Bolzen dazu kommen.

Falls also jemand hier ist der auch des Öfteren in der Gegend unterwegs ist und mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde hat, einfach melden, würde mich freuen .


----------



## kris. (10. November 2014)

Willkommen! 

Rage klingt gut, will ich dann mal probefahren


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. November 2014)

Willkommen im Forum, Marcel!
Viel Spaß hier und auf den Trails.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## LocoOno (29. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich heiße Sebastian und komme aus Hameln/Hannover. Aktuell bin ich mit einem Cube LTD Pro 27,5 Hardtail unterwegs. Angefangen hab ich mit dem fahren vor knapp zwei Monaten, als Ausgleich zum Laufen und Motorrad. Bisher war ich fast nur aufm Ith unterwegs, das soll sich aber noch ändern. Bin immer für eine Gruppenausfahrten/Touren in der ganzen Region OWL zu haben.  Demnächst wollte ich auch mal im Süntel/Deister fahren. Suche aktuell noch ein wenig gescheite Trails bzw. ein Routennetz für die Umgebung.

Hier ein Bild von meinem Bike, falls man sich mal im Wald begegnet:


----------



## kris. (30. November 2014)

und wieder ein verrückter mehr  

ith ist ne nette ecke, war da mal zu nem zivi-lehrgang.
das war... ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## LocoOno (30. November 2014)

Nicht nur du warst da zum Zivi-Lehrgang


----------



## kris. (30. November 2014)

jaja, "don´t Ith if you can drink!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute,

Ich hatte mich hier schon mal 2010 angemeldet, bin aber aus beruflichen und anderen Gründen nicht dazu gekommen wirklich einzusteigen. 

Als Zitat seht ihr meine Vorstellung von 4 Jahren, grundsätzlich kann wieder alles so übernommen werden, bis auf das Alter  (leider).

Diesmal soll es aber auf jeden Fall etwas werden und das aus mehreren Gründen!

1. ich muss was tun, ich bin zu f... geworden
2. ich brauche einen Ausgleich zum Mopped fahren
3. Laufe ich (bzw. bin ich) öfter im am "Fernsehturm" laufen gewesen und dachte nur, wie viel Spaß es mit einem MTB machen muss.

4. ich bin ab Januar ner der Woche beruflich in Brandenburg (Lindow) und was soll man da in seiner Freizeit tun? Da gibt es ja NICHTS!!  

So das war es erst mal von mir, hoffe diesmal wird es was und man lernt auch noch neue Leute kennen! 



DirtyD schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin Dennis (noch) 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Minden.
> Über einen Bekannten der MB fährt und mir immer davon erzählt bin ich neugierig geworden und fange gerade an mich über das Tehma zu informieren.
> Das letzte MB was ich gekauft habe, war ein Marin und das war Anfang der 90iger!  Gibt es die Marke eigentlich noch?!
> 
> ...


----------



## kris. (6. Dezember 2014)

Na dann willkommen zurück! 

Stehst Du immer noch vor der Kaufentscheidung?


----------



## DirtyD (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke! 

Ja, zu einem Kauf ist es damals schon nicht mehr gekommen!

Wie sieht es denn hier so bei euch aus? Alles Internetkäufer?
Ich hätte jetzt einen Tipp von einem Freund bekommen, ist wohl ein hauptsächlicher Internethändler, aber auch nicht


----------



## samedi (6. Dezember 2014)

Hi, willkommen.

Stand vor 3 Jahren vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Wenn du selbst schrauben kannst dann würd ich sagen Versenderbike. Wird schwierig beim Händler ein ähnlich gutes Preis/Leistung Verhältnis zu bekommen. 

Für mich hieß es dann: Canyon 

Dieses Jahr hab mir ein gebrauchtes Strive aus ebay kleinanzeigen geholt. War wenig gefahren im top Zustand. 
Wenn nicht unbedingt neu sein muss, lohnt es sich auch dort zu gucken.
1-2 Jahre alte Bikes bekommst da mit ordentlich Nachlass.


----------



## DirtyD (7. Dezember 2014)

Hey Samedi,

Danke für die Tips!

Als absoluter Newbie habe ich mit dem LTD Race (29) von Cube geliebäugelt!
Ein fully finde ich zwar schon sehr ansprechend, nur kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass ich das in Brandenburg (sehr sandig) benötige und für den Anfang reicht es sicher auch für's wiehengebirge?!
Der Händler ist vor der Tür und ich denke es ist ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis!


----------



## kris. (7. Dezember 2014)

Fürs erste Bike ist ein (fähiger) Händler vor der Tür sicher nicht verkehrt.
Und ein Hardtail schult Fahrtechnik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (7. Dezember 2014)

Wieso schult das Hardtail denn die Fahrtechnik?

Haben hier welche Erfahrung mit dem Cubehändler in Minden?
Gibt es sonst nützliche Tipps für den Einstieg?

P.S. Ich glaube ich schaue mir jetzt mal "Where the Trail ends" an!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Dezember 2014)

welchen cube händler meinst du?
jetzt aber bitte nicht lindemann.

habe zwar keinen stammhändler, da ich alles im internet bestelle und selbe schraube, aber ich würde dir powerslide in der innenstadt oder fun corner in hameln ans herz legen.
auch wenn ich in beiden läden noch nie große ausgaben getätigt habe, noch was reparieren lassen habe, machten die doch einen guten eindruck.

bei lindemann wollte ich nur eine zugumlenkung für unter dem tretlager haben. sowas unfreundliches habe ich selten erlebt.


je weniger federung am bike ist, desto mehr kommt es auf den fahrer an, wie weit man mit dem bike kommt.
man muss aktiver fahren und lernt die richtige linie zu wählen. federweg schluckt halt vieles.


----------



## DirtyD (7. Dezember 2014)

Genau den habe ich gemeint! 
Die waren letztes Mal sehr nett...

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Bunny Hop in Hameln? 

Ah, ok also ist ein Hardtail schon keine schlechte Wahl zum Anfang? 
Kann man pauschal sagen, was man ca ausgeben muss um eine gute Grundausrüstung  zu bekommen?


----------



## samedi (7. Dezember 2014)

Pauschal ist immer schwierig. 
Würde sagen zum Bike kommen noch:

-auf jeden Fall Helm
-diverses an Kleidung (z.B. paar vernünftige Funktionsklamotten, Schuhe, Handschuhe, Brille...)
-evtl. (Trink)Rucksack (mit dem Wichtigsten für Pannen unterwegs)
-bissel was an Werkzeug/Ersatzteilen (beim Kauf vor Ort und Garantie wohl erstmal nicht, aber ne Pumpe z.B. brauchst du eh)
-und ne Klingel  
-evtl. gescheite Pedale, Bikes werden oft ohne geliefert. Wie es bei Cube ist weiss ich nicht.

Braucht man nicht alles auf einmal kaufen. Das ist das was bei mir so im Laufe der Zeit zusammenkam.

Ob Hardtail oder Fully kommt natürlich drauf an was du mit dem Bike machen willst.


----------



## basti_b (7. Dezember 2014)

Und wenn du vor hast auch noch nächsten Sommer zu fahren kauf jetzt im Sale die ganzen Sommerklamotten!


----------



## Dennis32 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe bei Powerslide zwar noch kein ganzes Bike gekauft,  aber der Boss ist sehr nett und kulant, Ahnung hat er auch. 

Mit laufrädern können Sie auch umgehen,  nen Höhenschlag oder ne 8 wird auch mal spontan fertig gemacht ohne das man nochmal wieder hin muss.

Bräuchte ich einen Händler,  würde ich den Laden wählen.


----------



## LocoOno (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab mein Cube von Fun Corner in Hameln, war ein 2014er Modell und es gab 28% Rabatt drauf (800€ statt 1100€). War letztens auch zur Erstinspektion da, machen alle einen netten Eindruck. Schau mal auf die Website, bunny hop und fun corner haben manchmal richtig gute Angebote.


----------



## DirtyD (8. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die vielen Tips!! 

Powerslide hatte ich eher nicht so stark im MTB Segment eingeschätzt, dachte die machen eher in Rennrädern...
Aber ich kann ja mal schauen!

Habt ihr ein paar tips, wo man Zubehör gut kaufen kann?
Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Als Moppedfahrer hätte ich jetzt z.B. Handschuhe von  Alpinestars in Betracht gezogen, da ich die Marke kenne...

vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal am we in Hameln rumzuschauen.


----------



## kris. (14. Dezember 2014)

@DirtyD 
Wenn Du keine Angst vor 26 Zoll hast und groß genug für einen 19 Zoll Rahmen bist:
Ein Vereinskamerad verkauft grad sein Carbon-Hardtail: https://www.facebook.com/groups/211321902235004/


----------



## samedi (14. Dezember 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...5779413133978/896159360429309/?type=1&theater

War diese Woche im Schnäppchenjäger threat. Wäre ja evtl. was für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus778 (22. Dezember 2014)

Nabend!!!

Nach Wochenlangen mitlesen will Ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
Bin der Markus bin 36 und komm aus der nähe von Paderborn.
Fahre so meist so bei mir in der moosheide rund um den Emsquellen oder mal in Bielefeld im teuto rum.
Da ich jetzt von nem Bulls Copperhead 3 von 2010 auf nem Trek Fuel Ex 7 gewechselt bin würde ich dem entsprechend gern andere Strecken fahren.
Vieleicht kann man sich ja bei jemanden anschließen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## katzenkotze (3. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin,
ich schaue auch seit einer Weile immer wieder hier rein. Da dachte ich, dass ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen sollte 
Ich bin Steven , 30, und komme aus Minden, wobei ich mittlerweile in Bremen wohne. Da es hier aber außer dem Deich keine wirklichen Erhöhungen gibt, bin ich mit dem Bike auch immer mal wieder im Weserbergland unterwegs.
Auch wenn ich gerade in letzter Zeit auch immer häufiger im Harz war, ist es auch immer wieder nett in der Heimat mal son bisschen die Hügel unsicher zu machen  Vorwiegend dann natürlich am Wochenende.

Ich fahre am technische Touren, will heißen ich bin nicht so der Downhiller sondern mag eher technische Trails verbunden mit ein bisschen bergauf petten  

Aktuell habe ich zwei Bikes, ein schon fast retro Hardtail Cannondale M800 und ein Bergamont Contrail 9.3.

Da ich wie gesagt mehr oder weniger direkt aus Minden komme bin ich auch gern rund um die Porta unterwegs. Also meist vom Fernsehturm in Richtung Rinteln (Klippenturm), ich habs auch schon mal in der anderen Richtung also vom Kaiser durchs Wiehengebirge Richtung Hüllhorst. Wobei Richtung Rinteln in der letzten Zeit eindeutig mein Favorit ist. Ich versuche mal einen GPS Track anzufügen, vielleicht klappts ja 

Gibts denn hier die ein oder andere Truppe die auch hin und wieder ne Tour in der Gegend fährt wo ich mich mal am Wochenende anschließen könnte?!
Immer allein ist es nämlich auf die Dauer natürlich auch langweilig 
Würde mich freuen, bis dahin
-steven


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Januar 2015)

katzenkotze schrieb:


> bergauf petten


wie meinen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2015)

Reifengummi am Untergrund rubbeln lassen.


----------



## kris. (3. Januar 2015)

na dann willkommen!

sagt man jetzt "hello kitty", oder "hello kotzy" ?


----------



## DirtyD (4. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,

ich wollte mich noch mal zurückmelden, da nun seit gestern ein MTB mein eigen ist! 

Es ist irgendwie was völlig anderes geworden! 
Hab mir jetzt dein Scott Genius zugelegt...
war zwar trotz Angebot doch einiges mehr, was ich mir vorgenommen hatte, aber es schien mir in meinem Fall sehr nah an der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau! 

Heute wollte ich auch gleich mal zusehen ob ich das gute Stück nicht mal ausführe im Wesergebirge. 

Über Leute die demnächst Lust und Laune haben einen Anfänger mitzunehmen, würde ich mich freuen. 

Bis dahin,
Dennis


----------



## katzenkotze (4. Januar 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wie meinen?





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Reifengummi am Untergrund rubbeln lassen.



so in etwa  
Bis die Beine glühen, was bei mir ziemlich schnell der Fall ist


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2015)

habe ich gesehen in der oben verlinkten tour. 
mein schnitt auf der route liegt so bei 18 bis 20 km/h.


----------



## kris. (4. Januar 2015)

DirtyD schrieb:


> Es ist irgendwie was völlig anderes geworden!
> Hab mir jetzt dein Scott Genius zugelegt...



wirklich nicht direkt ein einsteiger-hardtail. 
herzlichen glückwunsch zum neuen hobel! 900 oder 700?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyD (4. Januar 2015)

@kris.

Danke! 
Ja, das stimmt wohl... Aber nun gut, so hat es für mich jede Menge Luft nach oben!
Es ist ein 930 geworden!
Ich habe lange überlegt und bin auch das 700 gefahren, bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das 900 durch die größeren Räder eher "gutmütiger" gegenüber Anfängern und deren "Fahrweise" ist...


@katzenkotze

ich bin dort meine erste Runde "gefahren" und zwar zum eingewöhnen den "Schlangenweg" wenn dir das was sagt? Ist eigentlich unsere Laufstrecke in der Vorbereitung...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2015)

schlangenweg macht spaß, wenn man genug mut hat richtig mit schwung durch die kuhle zu fahren.


----------



## DirtyD (4. Januar 2015)

Naja, es war mein erster Ausritt auf nem Bike in der Ecke und es war sowas von schlammig...
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch mal abgestiegen bin Bergauf! ☺️


----------



## katzenkotze (5. Januar 2015)

DirtyD schrieb:


> [USER=303345]@katzenkotze
> 
> ich bin dort meine erste Runde "gefahren" und zwar zum eingewöhnen den "Schlangenweg" wenn dir das was sagt? Ist eigentlich unsere Laufstrecke in der Vorbereitung...[/USER]



ich glaub den schlangenweg hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert ;-) bisher bin ich vom parkplatz meist den königsweg hoch und dann einfach immer richtung rinteln / kleinenbremen. aber ich teste das demnächst mal [/user]


----------



## der_umberto (11. Januar 2015)

Nabend! 

Ich wollte mich nun auch mal kurz vorstellen. ...
Ich bin Andy und meine Freundin und ich wollten jetzt son bisschen das Enduro- biken anfangen.....  
Bike und Klamotten sind da... jetzt fehlen nur noch nen paar Jungs/ Mädels, mit denen man nach Feierabend oder am Wochenende ein bisschen am Hermann im Dreck modern kann.... 
Also los!


----------



## kris. (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Andy, willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Januar 2015)

Moin Andy , sag mal ist das ein Tandemsprung  auf Deinem Avatar;-)


----------



## DirtyD (11. Januar 2015)

Moinsen


----------



## der_umberto (11. Januar 2015)

Jep! crossboss.... das is es ..... ist auf jedenfall jedem zu empfehlen!


----------



## crossboss (12. Januar 2015)

Irres Gefühl, Dein Gesicht sagt Alles,-)


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
bin kürzlich nach Bielefeld gezogen und versuche hier nun Anschluss zu finden ! Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und fahre Downhill und Enduro( momentan kaputt)...vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mir am Wochenende die ein oder andere abfahrtsorientierte Strecke zu zeigen 
Gruß Björn


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

Moinsen and welcome Björn,
schau vllt mal in den verabrede Fred, wir steuern morgen bestimmt das eine oder Andere DH Stückchen an  auch wenn da S0 -S1 steht...
LG Jörg


----------



## Korfi (26. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin...
Wollte mich auch mal vorstellen. 
Ich bin Korfi und komme aus Porta Westfalica, ich bin meistens im Weser.-/ Wiehengebierge mit meinem Enduro unterwegs. Probiere auch 1 mal im Monat im Deister zu rollen.
Hoffentlich sieht man sich mal auf den Trails.
Bis dahin...

Lg Korfi


----------



## kris. (26. Januar 2015)

Willkommen im Forum


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Januar 2015)

Willkommen, Korfi!


----------



## crossboss (26. Januar 2015)

Hi Korfi,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. Januar 2015)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle Frischlinge


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. Februar 2015)

Dann will ich mich auch mal schnell vorstellen.

Ich bin Thomas, bin 37 und komme aus Eickhorst. 
Fahre hauptsächlich AM und mein Hometrail ist im Wiehengebirge zwischen Eickhorst und Lübbecke. 

Das ganze fahre ich mit meinem GT Sensor. 

Also vielleicht bis dann im Wald.
Ride on...


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Februar 2015)

Willkommen im Forum!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Leon96 (3. Februar 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal;

ich bin Leon, 18 Jahre alt und komme aus der Bad Essener Ecke.

Unterwegs eigentlich wenn möglich immer und überall
Häufiger allerdings zwischen dem grünen See, Wartturm und Porta.
Natürlich unter anderem wegen den vielen Trails...  (da ist westlich vom grünen See ja tendentiell eher Ebbe)

Achja, unterwegs übrigens auf nem 2013'er Canyon Yellowstone AL 6.9, welches das Jahr 2015 hoffentlich noch ohne Murren überstehen wird...


----------



## kris. (5. Februar 2015)

Willkommen, Leon!


----------



## KevinK (19. Februar 2015)

Mahlzeit. Ich bin Kevin, 24 Jahre alt und komme aus Bad Oeynhausen.
Auf diesem Weg hier suche ich jetzt Leute die Lust haben mal die eine oder andere Runde mit mir im Raum OWL zu drehen. Ich bin noch relativer Anfänger und fahre ein Specialized XC Comp von 2007.

lG Kevin


----------



## Korfi (19. Februar 2015)

Hey Kevin


----------



## h3a7 (1. März 2015)

Hi ihr Verrückten 
ich bin Marc, 27 Jahre alt und komme aus Lichtenau im schönen NRW 
Diene der Bundesrepublik Deutschland auf dem Kampfpanzer Leopard 2 A6M als Kommandant 
ich bin was diesen DH oder Freeride angeht noch ein echter Frischling.Da ich mich damit erst seit kurzem befasst habe . 

wie ist es eigentlich zu dem Hobby gekommen?!
Eigentlich bin ich mehr so der Autotuner und so der WOW Zocker (ab und zu) naja und da ich als Soldat schon viel von der Gegend in Deutschland gesehen habe ( zu Fuss oder mit dem Panzer ) dachte ich mir ich brauche noch etwas Abwechselung dabei.
Mein Schwager kam irgendwann im Winter mal auf mich zu und sagte: ich zitire " Sach mal da wir ja nun älter werden und fetter werden, Kaufen wa uns nun nen Freerider / Downhiller und eiern durch die gegen" gesagt getan . Youtube auf gemacht. Bikepark winterberg / Warstein eingegeben....... Direkt geflasht 
also haben wir uns nun Bikes ( Ich: Morewood Izimu / er: Univega FR1 ) zugelegt . und uns mit Schutzkleidung eingedeckt . 

Gestern dann zu ersten mal nach dem ganzen Setup des Bikes e.t.c rein in den Wald, und ich muss sagen: Wieso bin ich da nicht eher drauf gekommen . 

ich bin mehr als begeistert von diesem Sport und kann es kaum erwarten mich mal in Winterberg / Warstein rumzutreiben .
klar fehlt noch einiges an Können und Wissen, aber da ich dieses Forum sowie einige Freunde habe die diesen Sport auch machen habe, denke ich es wird ein Mega Spass...

naja das soll es erstmal gewesen sein 

in diesem Sinne : GUTE FAHRT !!!


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. März 2015)

Willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h3a7 (1. März 2015)

danke


----------



## kris. (1. März 2015)

Hallo Marc!
Willkommen bei den Verrückten


----------



## chrulf (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo an alle OWL-Biker,

nach über einem Jahr Mitlesen jetzt meine Vorstellung:
Ich heiße Christian und fahre hauptsächlich in der "Amshauser Schweiz"
Begonnen habe ich Ende der 80er mit einem Longus Competition Pro 2000 (toller Name für einen elendig langen und schweren Stahlbock), das wahrscheinlich erste MTB in meinem Heimatort. Es folgte ein Trek 8700 mit dem damals aufregenden Alu-Carbon-Kleberahmen.
Das Highlight 97: Ein Sunn Exact Ti mit XTR, Magura, Synchros, Flite. Die Obsys Carbon-Gabel bot sagenhafte 25mm Federweg, der Ti-Rahmen flext aber ordentlich, daher war es relativ komfortabel.
Es gab für mich auch lange MTB-Pausen, seit 2013 geht es wieder zur Sache. Jetzt aktuell mit einem Liteville 301 Mk 8.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## bitbucket (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Christian und Marc, willkommen in der Therapiegruppe


----------



## h3a7 (13. Juni 2015)

Nachtrag: hier mein Morewood izimu 2008


----------



## bitbucket (13. Juni 2015)

Das gute Stück schreit ja förmlich nach spaßigen Ausflügen in die Hüpfburgen der Umgebung (Winterberg, Willingen und so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubschraubaer (3. Juli 2015)

Moin zsamm,

ich bin Achim und lese/schreibe hier auch schon geraume Zeit mit.
Komme aus Steinhagen und fahre schon 20 Jahre MTB.
Allerdings eher technisch einfachere Strecken.
Also, zur Zeit habe ich ein Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0 und ein Steevns Colorado 401.
Meine Urlaube verbringe ich meistens mit Bike in den Alpen.(Murmeltiere jagen)


Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## Cuberia (28. Juli 2015)

Hi ihr, ich bin der Volker, komme aus Ahlen und habe seit kurzem den Teuto als neues Bikerevier für mich / uns...sind ne Gruppe aus 3-6 Bikern, alle Mitte bis Ende 40...entdeckt. Waren bisher oft im Dortmunder Süden/Syburg oder Richtung Witten / Ardeygebirge unterwegs. Fahren gerne flowige auch gern technische Trails. Hab mir schon Trails aus dem Netz aufs Navi geladen und teilweise abgefahren. Als Startpunkt find ich den Parkplatz am *"Eisernen Anton" Osningstr. Bielefeld* für uns recht praktisch. Werde am WE wohl wieder ne Tour ab da fahren. Wenn sich einer von euch als Local Guide zur Verfügung stellt....umso besser.  Denn alles findet mein Navi auch nicht im Wald. Die "geheimen Trails sowieso nicht" 
Also, in diesem Sinne : Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

es gibt geheime trails im wald?? na sowas  

willkommen in der runde!


----------



## Cuberia (28. Juli 2015)

Hey,die gibt's überall....bei euch sicher auch.


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

und bald sogar was un-geheimes 
http://www.lz.de/lippe/detmold/20524593_Freie-Fahrt-fuer-Downhill-am-Hermann.html


----------



## Cuberia (28. Juli 2015)

Na, umso besser  Nur Detmold ist noch weiter von uns aus. Seid ihr auch im Bielefelder Raum unterwegs? Genannter Treffpunkt.....


----------



## kris. (28. Juli 2015)

ich für meinen teil nicht, aber es gibt hier einen haufen netter locals aus bielefeld/oerlinghausen.


----------



## Cuberia (28. Juli 2015)

Na super ...mal abwarten....


----------



## Cuberia (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo, keiner mehr unterwegs hier aus Bielefeld?


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2015)

sind wohl alle im Urlaub 

ansonsten einfach mal hier versuchen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-touren-verabrede-thread.426101/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (31. Juli 2015)

Ja, ich glaubs auch. Werden morgen wohl nochmal auf eigene Faust ne Runde ab Eisernen Anton drehen....


----------



## Cuberia (31. Juli 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-touren-verabrede-thread.426101/



Hmmm, letzter Eintrag : 19. Juni.  Nix los da. Urlaubszeit halt.


----------



## kris. (31. Juli 2015)

Jepp


----------



## steinbock19 (18. August 2015)

Hallo, bin heute (18.08.15) um ca. 18.20 in Sennestadt mit dem Hund durch den Wald geschlurrt.
Da kam doch wie aus dem nichts ein Trupp MTB`ler an mir vorbeigefahren!! Ca-. 5-6 mann.

Wer war das?
Wo kommt Ihr her?
Kann man da mal mitfahren??

Gruß
Boris


----------



## kannnix82 (23. September 2015)

Hallo, kurze Vorstellung. Ich bin Dennis, 33 Jahre und fahre fast alles was 2 Räder hat,
Bergauf, noch lieber Bergab. 
Lg kannnix


----------



## kris. (23. September 2015)

Hallo Dennis, willkommen in der fröhlichen Runde!


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. September 2015)

Willkommen, Dennis!


----------



## CarinaG (17. November 2015)

Hey,
ich bin Carina, 22 Jahre alt und naja... Neuling 
Meine derzeitigen Trails liegen im Wiehengebirge zwischen Kaiser Wilhelm und Lübbecke und im Wesergebirge von der Porta Westfalica bis ca. Rinteln. Ich bin erst seit Oktober auf meinem neuen Bike unterwegs (Bulls Copperhead 3 RS) und hoffe hier viel networken zu können und darüber hinaus einiges an Wissen herauszuziehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im "Berg" !


LG 
Carina


----------



## kris. (17. November 2015)

Moin Moin und willkommen in der Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2015)

CarinaG schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im "Berg" !


 
wir dürften uns vor 2 - 3 wochen in der wolfsschlucht begegnet sein.
ihr seid aus richtung wittekindsburg gekommen.

"fahrt mal erst weiter, dann habe ich mehr platz zum fallen."
vielleicht ist dir ja noch sowas in der richtung im gedächtnis geblieben.
könnte sogar sein, dass ich da mit meinem cyclocrosser unterwegs war,
und mich dann das wurzelige steilstück runtergestürzt habe.


gruß
Kai


----------



## CarinaG (17. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> mit meinem cyclocrosser das wurzelige steilstück runtergestürzt habe...



Da muss ich lachen.. Ja genau das müssten wir (2 Jungs und ich, die kleine Blonde) gewesen sein. Neben den vielen Fully und Hardtail Fahrern bist du mit deinem Cyclocross uns als "Exot" sehr gut im Gedächtnis geblieben. Hut ab für deine gekonnt, lässige Fahrtechnik im Steilstück bei den Wurzeln!

Appropos viele Fahrer im Wiehengebirge.. Mir ist eine größere Truppe (meist 3-7) Biker aufgefallen, denen wir bereits öfters zwischen Wittekindsburg und Bergkirchen begegnet sind. Ist jemand von euch anwesend? Als kleine Erinnerung: Wir sind die, die zwecks noch schlechter Kondition und schlechter Reifen (AUSREDE!) gerne mal hoch schieben :/

LG
Carina


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2015)

naja, fahrtechnik ....

vielleicht auch etwas zu viel leichtsinn.


----------



## KevinK (17. November 2015)

Also es gibt eine Gruppe die in der Regel Mittwochs und Freitags von der Krausenbuche aus losfährt, meistens Richtung Kaiser. Google einfach mal Trailmeisen.


----------



## Dennis32 (17. November 2015)

Wir sind auch mindestens ein mal pro Woche mit der genannten Personenzahl unterwegs 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Akimsson (30. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen, 

ich lese hier schon länger still mit und glaube auch nicht, dass sich das groß ändert  Wollte trotzdem mal die Gelegenheit nutzen mich kurz vorzustellen: Heiße Andre, bin 29 und meistens rund um Bielefeld herum unterwegs. Komme aber eigentlich aus Gütersloh.

Diesen Post hier verfasse ich in erster Linie, weil ich zwei Bremsscheiben günstig abzugeben habe  Die Details poste ich gleich im Verkaufsfaden.

Viele Grüße 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Januar 2016)

Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## RSO (21. Februar 2016)

Hi,

bin jetzt mit 60 Jahren noch aufs MTB gekommen. Heiße Raimund und komme aus Bad Salzuflen.
Mein Bike ist ein Poison Zyankali 29. Damit werde ich in OWL unterwegs sein. Vielleicht treffe ich ja mal den einen
oder anderen von Euch, wenn ich unterwegs bin.

Viele Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## kris. (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo Raimund!

Willkommen bei den jungen Wilden.


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2016)

.....sind aber auch alte Wilde, mit Mini-_Hipster-Salafistenbart_ dabei


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Februar 2016)

Willkommen!


----------



## larso (5. März 2016)

So, nach längerem stillen mitlesen auch von mir mal ein Hallo an die OWL Abteil der MTB Sportler. Ich heiß Lars und man trifft mich hin und wieder im Teuto um Bielefeld, oft Richtung Oerlinghausen, Stapellage, Bienenschmidt, Detmold... Eigentlich fahr ich mehr RR, aber auch hin und wieder MTB, aber alles ziemlich tourenorientiert. Mein Gefährt ist ein 2015er Specialized Camber Evo 29er. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Teuto, aber bei besserem Wetter... Horrido!


----------



## the_Shot (5. März 2016)

Ahoi und herzlich willkommen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2016)

moinsen Lars


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. März 2016)

Willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (8. März 2016)

larso schrieb:


> ...aber auch hin und wieder MTB, aber alles ziemlich tourenorientiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 469612



Muss man sich im heutigen Endurozeitalter schon dafür entschuldigen, wenn man "nur" MTB-Touren fährt?
Ich glaube nicht! 
Viel Spaß in der kommenden (hoffentlich trockenen) Saison.


----------



## larso (10. März 2016)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Muss man sich im heutigen Endurozeitalter schon dafür entschuldigen, wenn man "nur" MTB-Touren fährt?
> Ich glaube nicht!
> Viel Spaß in der kommenden (hoffentlich trockenen) Saison.



Na, ich würd manchmal schon auch gerne diese verrückten Sachen runter fahren, krieg aber Muffensausen bzw. hab Angst vor Verletzungen.... Vielleicht übe ich mal in som Bikepark.


----------



## kris. (12. März 2016)

Willkommen! 

Fahrtechniktraining kann da helfen.


----------



## linne (20. März 2016)

Hallo,
Ich heiße jörg bin 40 jahre und werde bald in der nähe von Herford wohnen. 
Möchte, wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist mein Rad wieder regelmäßiger bewegen. In den letzten monaten bin ich nicht wirklich dazu gekommen.
Mit meinem Trek Remedy suche ich schöne Trails in der Region. 
Da ich mich nicht auskenne freue ich mich auf eure Tipps. 
Grüsse
Linne.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. März 2016)

Willkommen, Linne!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. März 2016)

Ein weiterer TrekY mit einem Remedy!

Alter und Fahrrad passen ja schon mal ;-) . Und Herford ist ja nicht weit vom Wiehen entfernt!!
Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du zugezogen bist!

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (24. März 2016)

Hallo linne!
Willkommen im Mountainbikezentrum Europas!


----------



## RSO (24. März 2016)

Hallo Linne,

wir können demnächst auch mal eine kleine Feierabendtour im Stuckenberg fahren. Komme auch aus Herford.

Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## linne (25. März 2016)

Alles klar. Melde mich wenn's los gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RegEx (1. April 2016)

Hey,
hch hab jetzt lange genug die Threads durchforstet und Posts mitgelesen  (locker 7 min.).....

Ich bin Luca, 23, habe lange in Detmold (Hiddesen) gewohnt und wohne zur Zeit in der bielefelder Innenstadt.

Seit Samstag bin ich hier in den Wäldern unterwegs, aber will auf jeden Fall die Tage mal wieder zum Hermannsdenkmal.

Das ist übrigens mein Baby





(Scott Voltage FR 730 2016)

Hier haben wir Sex





Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach heißen Spots in und um Bielefeld, die man einfach mal mit dem Bike besucht haben muss und ebenfalls nach Leuten, mit denen ich mal mitbiken kann, da ich absolut keine Konditionen habe und noch einiges lernen will und muss 

Das wärs dann auch schon von mir...

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch


----------



## the_Shot (1. April 2016)

Moin Luca, ein paar Sachen gibt's hier. Mit dem Voltage die Spots anzufahren stelle ich mir allerdings recht anstrengend vor 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (1. April 2016)

schmutzigen sex will ich hoffen  

willkommen im forum. 
die strecke am hermannsdenkmal ist übrigens noch nicht freigegeben!


----------



## RegEx (1. April 2016)

Dankeschön 



the_Shot schrieb:


> Mit dem Voltage die Spots anzufahren stelle ich mir allerdings recht anstrengend vor


Stimmt schon, aber ein bisschen Training tut schon gut 

Ist die Strecke am Hermann denn trotzdem befahrbar? Ja oder?


----------



## Liter1234 (14. April 2016)

So dann will ich mich jetzt auch endlich mal Vorstellen 

ich bin Mario 20 Jahre alt und komme aus Leopoldshöhe in der Nähe von Bielefeld  bin noch nicht lange dabei habe mir mein bike ( Cheetah MFR03)
vor c.a 3-4 Monaten gehohlt  und seit dem war ich leider noch nicht so viel unterwegs da das Wetter nicht so gut war. Habe es aber aufjedenfall als mein neues Hobby anerkannt  . Da leider aus meinem Freundes Kreis sich keiner dafür interessiert suche ich jetzt auf diesen weg Leute die sich  mit einem Anfänger  abgeben wollen    z.b paar Techniken zeigen, strecken in der Umgebung oder auch einfach zsm eine Tour machen 

Lg Mario


----------



## kris. (14. April 2016)

Hallo Mario!
Da werden sich bestimmt ein paar aus deiner Ecke finden lassen die dich mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nari84 (27. April 2016)

Hi,

ich bin total neu auf diesem Forum und dachte erst das ich in der Region OWL so die einzige bin die MTB fährt XD
Zu mir: Ich heiße Alina und bin 18 Jahre alt. Ich komme aus Rheda-Wiedenbrück und gehe zur Zeit auf ein technisches Gymnasium und mache mein Abi in Elektrotechnik 2018. Ich hab nen Hund und liebe es überalles zu Biken auch wenn ich noch blutige Anfängerin bin.
Das Mountainbike flog mir 2014 so als Lebensretter entgegen und ich entdeckte für mich das es eine Sportart war die mir gefiel. Also kaufte ich mir einfach eins, ohne mich damit auseinander zusetzen ob es ein passendes war. Es war ein Bergamount Revox 5.4 und viel zu groß für mich. Ich bin einfach nur kleine Runden gefahren, bis ich diesen Frühling einen Anfängerkurs mitgemacht habe, wo ich dann nochmal richtig Blut geleckt hab und mir ein passendes Bike bestellt habe, dass allerdings erst mitte Juni lieferbar ist. Ein Stereo 120 HPA SL.
Nun will ich auch nicht mehr immer nur alleine rumdüsen und bin sehr froh auf diesen Bereich des Forums gelandet zu sein.
Freudigen Gruß,
Alina


----------



## RegEx (27. April 2016)

Hey Alina,

ich denke mal, dass es den meisten von uns so geht, dass biken die einzige Aktivität ist, in der man alles vergessen kann, Spaß hat und jeden Tag was Neues lernt 

Willkommen


----------



## Nari84 (27. April 2016)

Ja da bin ich voll deiner Meinung


----------



## RSO (27. April 2016)

Hallo Alina,

herzlich willkommen, viel Spass beim Biken. OWL hat viele schöne Trails zu bieten.
Gütersloh und Rheda ist leider etwas flach. Das Kalletal, Lemgo, der Hermann Richtung Altenbeken ist dann schon anspruchsvoller.
Vielleicht bekommt man mal ein paar Leute für eine gemütliche Tour in der Region zusammen.

Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## Nari84 (28. April 2016)

Hey Raimund, 
Danke und ja das wäre wirklich super  
VG 
Alina


----------



## Juergen1963 (29. April 2016)

Na Dann herzlich willkommen Alina, und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.



RSO schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt man mal ein paar Leute für eine gemütliche Tour in der Region zusammen.



@ Raimund, mach doch einfach hier mal einen Vorschlag. Gemütliche Touren fahr ich auch gerne mal mit........


----------



## Danimal (12. Mai 2016)

larso schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Teuto, aber bei besserem Wetter... Horrido!
> Anhang anzeigen 469612


Tach Lars,
jetzt nicht nur bei Strava, sondern auch im echten Leben! Hurra!

Bis die Tage,
Dan


----------



## Ock (17. Mai 2016)

Moin,

muss mich jetzt ja auch mal vorstellen. Felix, 27, arbeite und wohne zur Zeit in Oelde. Die letzten zwei Jahre bin ich immer gependelt und bin deshalb hier selten zum Biken gekommen. Soll sie den Sommer aber mal ändern. Also falls jemand aus der Gegend kommt und bock hat abends mal eine Runde zu drehen oder am Wochenende in einen Park zu fahren, einfach melden.


----------



## Floberto_Blanco (22. Mai 2016)

Falsches Forum. kann einer bitte meinen Beitrag löschen?


----------



## kris. (22. Mai 2016)

soest ist immerhin nachbarschaft 
willkommen im gelben forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bookwood2016 (29. Mai 2016)

Moin, 

Nach langer Abstinenz hat mich in diesem Jahr wieder der Virus gepackt und ich radle wieder durch die Wälder von Oerlinghausen und Umgebung.
Der Radius wird gottseidank schon wieder größer und es sind schon einige Touren fest eingeplant.  

Damit der Neustart noch mehr Spass macht, habe ich mir zum Anfang der Saison ein Stevens Jura ES 27.5 zugelegt. 

Zur Zeit bremst mich leider eine Handgelenksverletzung aus, aber ich hoffe, daß es schon bald wieder los geht.

Viele Grüße

Niels


----------



## Beguel (10. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Manuel, 32 Jahre und ich bin letzte Woche mit meiner Familie von Stuttgart nach Rietberg gezogen. Jetzt bin ich im flachen Land und etwas ratlos wo ich in Zukunft mit meinem Bike rauf und kurz darauf wieder runter fahren soll, aber aufs Rennrad umsatteln werde ich sicher nicht. Werde mich in nächster Zeit mal im Teutoburger Wald umschauen, da wirds ja hoffentlich neben der offiziellen Strecke vom Hermann runter auch noch mehr Trails geben?
Freue mich aber auf jeden Fall über Tipps!

Grüße

Manuel


----------



## steinbock19 (10. August 2016)

Hallo Niels, hallo Manuel. 
Ich hätte Lust mal ein kleines Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten zu machen. Da könnte man sich mal kennenlernen und vor allem vielleicht auch mal ein paar neue nette Trails fahren. Ich kenne mich im Bereich zwischen Oerlinghausen und Fernsehturm schon recht gut aus. Bin aber immer offen für neue Strecken. 
Als Termin würde ich gerne das übernächste Wochenende vorschlagen. Also 20 / 21 August.
Wer hätte Zeit und Lust? 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Bookwood2016 (10. August 2016)

Moin Boris,

Lust hätte ich schon. Ich bin derzeit nur ziemlich im Freizeitstress und die Wochenenden sind bis Mitte Sept. mehr oder weniger dicht. Aber lass uns das mal im Auge behalten.
viele Grüße

Niels


----------



## Mountain77 (21. August 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> muss mich jetzt ja auch mal vorstellen. Felix, 27, arbeite und wohne zur Zeit in Oelde. Die letzten zwei Jahre bin ich immer gependelt und bin deshalb hier selten zum Biken gekommen. Soll sie den Sommer aber mal ändern. Also falls jemand aus der Gegend kommt und bock hat abends mal eine Runde zu drehen oder am Wochenende in einen Park zu fahren, einfach melden.



Hi Felix, 
ich komme gebürtig aus Oelde und arbeite noch dort. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf eine Feierabendrunde. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## RockSocks (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
nachdem ich jetzt schon ein paar Tage hier im Forum stöbere dachte ich mir ich stelle mich auch kurz vor.
Mein Name ist Johannes (29) und ich bin ende letzten Sommer nach Sennestadt gezogen. Sonst bin ich gern mit ein paar Freunden im Sauerland mit dem MTB gefahren aber jetzt liegt ja auch der Teuto direkt vor der Tür 
Würde mich freuen mit ein paar Leuten mal die ein oder andere Runde zu drehen, am Wochenende aber auch gerne unter der Woche am Nachmittag. 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Darth_Trailder (22. September 2017)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin der Alex, 31 Jahre Alt und komme aus Minden. Fahre seit 4-5 Jahren MTB erst XC und seit Januar in diesem Jahr nur noch Enduro und eher Abfahrtslastig 

Lieblingsgebiet: Wiehengebirge ( Heimat), Deister und der  schöne Harz <3

Gruß Alex


----------



## kris. (22. September 2017)

Hallo ihr zwei...


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. September 2017)

Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin-k (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich auch mal.

Mein Name ist Robin, bin 18 Jahre jung, komme aus Paderborn(Bad Wünnenberg) und bin mit meinem Cube Stereo 120 HPA Pro des Öfteren bei uns im Wald unterwegs gewesen, die letzten Monate eher wenig, da ich angefangen habe Elektrotechnik dual zu studieren und daher wenig Zeit hatte (Das hat sich auch bei mir auf der Waage widergespiegelt). Dazu werde ich im Frühjahr auch noch meinem Hobby Bogenschießen nachgehen und in einem Verein in Paderborn vertreten sein.
Mittlerweile will ich wieder anfangen und werde zum Neujahrswechsel rausfahren. Ich fahre auch gerne in Oberösterreich, eher gesagt in Windischgarsten.
Ich suche noch für meinen neuen Anfang einen ungefähr gleichaltrigen Mitstreiter, der auch in letzter Zeit eher inaktiv war und nun wieder anfangen will.

Mal schauen was das neue Jahr bringen wird und vllt. wird man auch neue Leute kennenlernen.

LG
Robin


----------



## LeoJohnson (8. März 2018)

Moin,

Jörg aus Büren (Brenken) hier; BJ 77. Auf dem MTB seit 92.
Fahre alles was hier vor den Füßen liegt (Sauerland/Eggeausläufer). Gerne rauf, noch lieber runter.
Ebenfalls auf dem Rennrad anzutreffen.

Bin für ne Tour immer zu haben (so weit mich Frau und Kind aus dem haus lassen)

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sven-r (8. März 2018)

Hey Jörg, Gruß aus Lippstadt


----------



## cdr-smn (16. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag,

dann will ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Simon und ich wohne auch seit "kurzem" (2 Jahre) in Bielefeld. Ich bin 31 und fahre ab und an mal mit meinem Enduro Richtung Fernsehturm und Co. Meistens nutze ich aber eher das Hardtail zum pendeln. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch einfach daran das ich mich alleine nicht wirklich zu Touren aufraffen kann und hoffe das sich das hiermit vielleicht etwas ändern kann.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Lapierrefahrer (13. Juli 2018)

Einfach mal reinschauen.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mitfahrer-raum-minden-luebbecke-gesucht.874561/


----------



## nilsi2001 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen. Ich wohne in Beverungen und bin 17 Jahre alt und seit jetzt 4 Jahren auf dem MTB unterwegs.
Nach anfänglicher Selbstfindung im Downhill Bereich bin ich jetzt überzeugter Hardtail Fahrer und besitze ein Ghost Asket 5 LC ein Scott Voltage YZ20 als Touren/Trail Aufbau und ein selbst aufgebautes Specialized P2 als Shity. Fahren tue ich im Raum Beverungen/Höxter und  gelegentlich auch mal im Solling oder im Sauerland(Trailground Brilon). Hoffe ich kann auch ein paar Gleichgesinnte aus meiner Ecke des Landes finden. Thema ist dazu auch erstellt.
Mfg Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hradani (26. Juli 2018)

Hi,

bin der Arne und komme aus Detmold und würde mich freuen, wenn sich in der Nähe mal ein paar Touren organisieren ließen.

Grüße


----------



## nilsi2001 (26. Juli 2018)

Hradani schrieb:


> in der Nähe mal ein paar Touren organisieren ließen.



Meinst du in meiner Gegend?
Gruß Nils


----------



## Hradani (26. Juli 2018)

nilsi2001 schrieb:


> Meinst du in meiner Gegend?
> Gruß Nils


Nein, tut mir leid. Ich meine Detmold. Beverungen ist schon noch mal ne halbe Weltreise entfernt .


----------



## nilsi2001 (26. Juli 2018)

Hradani schrieb:


> Beverungen ist schon noch mal ne halbe Weltreise entfernt .


 Wohl wahr.


----------



## EnduRolf (19. September 2018)

Dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen!

Heiße Martin und komme aus Langenberg bei Rheda-Wiedenbrück, der untersten Ecke OWLs, und bin vor ca. 3/4 Jahren Downhill gefahren und bin jetzt auf Enduro/Touren umgestiegen. 
Habe passend dazu ein Canyon Strive Al 8.0 aus 2013 aufgrund der Ausstattung gekauft und erkunde momentan die Gegend um Wadersloh und wollte demnächst mal schauen was sich in Stromberg so finden lässt 

Würde mich freuen wenn es hier den Einen oder Anderen gibt der auch in der Gegend unterwegs ist und vielleicht auch schon ein paar Ecken kennt. 

Grüße


----------



## Archie4Strings (20. September 2018)

Moin!
Bin Stefan, 34 und komme aus Minden. Hab mir letztes Jahr n Cannondale Trail 4 Hardtail gekauft, nachdem ich im Urlaub vor 3 Jahren am Gardasee das erste mal die Ponale hoch bin. Daraufhin die beiden Folgejahre da ebenfalls n bisschen gefahren und jetzt entschieden das ganze zu konkretisieren. Aufgrund zweier kleiner Kinder aber zeitlich noch arg eingeschränkt. Hoffe ein paar nette Trails im WIehen- oder Wesergebirge zu finden, in denen ich erstmal n bissl üben kann.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. September 2018)

.


----------



## Archie4Strings (21. September 2018)

Jo werde definitiv mal den Kammweg da lang oder wie der heisst. Vom Kaiser aus starten und dann Richtung lutternsche Egge. Kurz dahinter ist ja auch ein alter Steinbruch wie es scheint (bin da das letzte mal vor ca. 25 Jahren gewesen...). Zumindest auf google entdeckt. Kann man da rein mit dem Bike und n bisschen rumheizen?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. September 2018)

.


----------



## rocKay82 (27. Mai 2019)

So... ich sag auch mal "Hallo". Heiße Kay und bin 37. Bin seit Kurzem auf nem Lapierre Overvolt in Umgebung Detmold unterwegs und auf der Suche nach netten Trails/leichten Downhill Parts (Teuto/Hermann). Würd mich ebenfalls über Kontakte (Beguel; Hradani ??), Touren etc. freuen... Ideal wären Leute die sich hier etwas auskennen, aber auch so lassen sich bestimmt Strecken finden.

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergen1963 (27. Mai 2019)

Dann mal ein herzlich willkommen aus Oerlinghausen. Wenn Du lust auf Touren hast, gerne per PM.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## JustChaoZZZ (26. Februar 2020)

Moin, dann erwecken wir den Thread hier doch mal wieder zum Leben  

Bin der neue hier, heiße Dennis, 22 Jahre Jung und komme aus Leopoldshöhe. Dieses Jahr soll endlich das Bike mal wieder mehr Bewegt werden (Fahre ein Scott Big Ed Fatbike) und da die Motivation sich immer nur alleine auf den Weg zu machen leider oftmals sehr gering ist, hoffe ich hier eventuell den ein oder anderen zu Treffen dem es ähnlich ergeht. Bin an sich für alles offen, lockere kleine Touren aber auch gerne schöne Trails oder mal ein Bikepark besuch, wobei ich da noch ziemlicher Anfänger bin. Daher auch ruhig wen auf dem selben Level zum gemeinsamen lernen oder falls jemand gerne ein paar Tipps und Tricks weiter geben will wäre ich auch sehr Dankbar ?
Aktuell bin ich Hauptsächlich in/um Oerlinghausen unterwegs, also würde mich freuen hier bald ein paar neue Kontakte zu knüpfen und wer weiß vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja bald schon auf dem Bike ?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Benster83 (3. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen auch von mir - ich heiße Ben, bin 36 Jahre alt und erst vor kurzem nach Detmold (zurück) gezogen. Habe zwar meine Kindheit hier verbracht aber die Erinnerungen an Radwege/Trails und nette Abfahrten (sofern jemals vorhanden gewesen) sind doch arg verblasst. Daher nun auf der Suche nach Kontakten/Leuten die sich idealerweise bereits ein wenig auskennen und bereit sind "Ihre" Strecken zu teilen. 

Best
Ben


----------



## Bike-FaN (26. März 2020)

Dann sage ich auch mal kurz hallo in die Runde: Ich bin Julian, 30 Jahre alt und wohne in Paderborn. Nach ungefähr 10 Jahren Auszeit habe ich wieder zurück zum Zweirad ohne Motor gefunden. Früher war ich erst auf dem BMX und danach auf Dirt, Street und Bikepark unterwegs, dann nur noch mit Motor im Gelände. 
Jetzt habe ich seit ein paar Tagen mein erstes Trail-Fully, das ich gerade technisch wieder fit mache. Danach möchte ich gerne in der Umgebung Touren fahren und Trails entdecken. Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand in der Umgebung aus


----------



## derstarki (17. August 2020)

Hi zusammen, ich bin Sebastian (Jahrgang 1982) und ziehe Anfang September von Köln nach Bad Driburg. Ich habe von 2005 bis 2012 in Paderborn studiert und kenne die Gegend also schon einigermaßen.

Ich fahre ein Kona Rove ST und freue mich auf gemeinsame Gravel-Runden in PB oder Höxter und Umgebung.


----------



## Schmurski (19. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Tobi und bin mit meinem (leider nur) Hardtail Radon Jealous AL seit 2019 im Teuto zwischen Halle und Bielefeld unterwegs. Bin jetzt knapp über 30 und frage mich, warum ich über 15 Jahre nicht mit Fahrrädern im Wald war - hätte vermutlich richtig gut werden können.... 

Ich freue mich immer auf den Trails jemanden zu treffen, der mir neue Trails zeigt.


----------



## AlexPB (16. November 2020)

Ich stelle mich auch mal vor. Heiße Alexander, bin 38. Ich fahre sehr gerne Trails / Enduro sowohl in der Umgebung von Paderborn, aber auch gerne mal in einen Bikepark.


----------



## Hradani (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich meinen Beitrag aus 2018 mal aktualisieren, da ich nun in Hövelhof wohne und gerne hier aber auch weiterhin in OWL Anschluss an Touren suche.
Range: bis 60km und 1000hm
Profil: Cross Country und Trail
Alter: 31 Jahre

Freue mich über PN's.

P.S.: Wenn ihr MTB-Clubs in der Umgebung kennt, die noch aktiv sind würde mich ein Hinweis freuen. Die Aktivitäten vom BSL https://www.bikesportlippe.de/home/ z.B. sind leider etwas eingerostet. 
Der Rad Treff Borchen z.B. scheint noch etwas aktiver zu sein: https://rad-treff-borchen.de/CTF_2021/

Grüße
Arne


----------



## Lukcy (21. Juni 2022)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Hallo! ich wollte mal wieder anfangen, zu fahren und wohne im Weserbergland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheep (3. Juli 2022)

Guten,
nach langer Zeit der Inaktivität und des Lurkens frische ich auch mal meinen Vorstellungsbeitrag auf. Seit letztem Jahr bin ich wieder aktiv am fahren, aber leider hat sich meine Truppe von früher komplett aus den Augen verloren.
Ich bin zur Zeit viel in Bad Salzuflen und Herford unterwegs und bin momentan auf der Suche nach neuen Trails.

Profil: Trails mit Jumps und Enduro sind auf der Wanted-Liste
Alter: 30 Jahre
Rad: Bio und E-Mtb

Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich Richtung Bielefeld, Detmold, Porta ect. mein Trailportfolio erweitern könnte.

Sonnige Grüße
Philipp


----------

